# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Washington Caucus Results Thread

## liberty2012

..

----------


## tbone717

Results should start to come in around 2:00 EST.

----------


## MrGoose

6 am, too excited to sleep... Can't wait to vote!

----------


## tuggy24g



----------


## trey4sports

will history be made today?

----------


## kathy88

> will history be made today?


I damn sure hope so. Washington folks PLEASE try to get pics of vote tallys at your caucuses!

----------


## Bruno

+rep, I'll be watching this thread all day!

----------


## digitaldean

Please if you live in WA facebook and twitter all your friends so they come out.

Also give them these links to help them out:

Washington Caucus Locator:
https://www.waronpaul.com/caucus/locator

Everything you need to know to caucus this Saturday:
http://rp2012.org/wacaucusinfo/

----------


## jonhowe

Just for clarification, are we looking at a possible grab of a bunch of delegates, or are you all suggesting we're looking at a possible win today?

----------


## KMX

Yes history will be made. Another fraud!!!   YOu all know he is not going to "win" to the media . You know how this game goes WAKE UP!

----------


## kathy88

> Just for clarification, are we looking at a possible grab of a bunch of delegates, or are you all suggesting we're looking at a possible win today?


I'm going to be completely optimistic and say we are looking at a PROBABLE win.

----------


## tbone717

> Just for clarification, are we looking at a possible grab of a bunch of delegates, or are you all suggesting we're looking at a possible win today?


In all honesty he needs a win today.  Ten states vote on Tuesday, a win could generate interest in the campaign and create a level of viability for the candidate.  Absent of that, he will get a very low percentage of late deciders, and will lose a level of his soft support.

----------


## jacmicwag

Boy, a win would do a lot for all of us. Must admit my optimism has taken a severe blow lately.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

I'm going to be bald by the time the results come in, this is torture.

----------


## kathy88

> I'm going to be bald by the time the results come in, this is torture.


QFT I can't step away from the computer.

----------


## bluesc

Washington GOP chair predicts Romney or Paul win 

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...mney-paul-win/

----------


## ZanZibar

Is this an _official_ thread?

----------


## KMX

fraud

----------


## kathy88

> Is this an _official_ thread?


Nope. But it's the one I'll be monitoring

----------


## Bruno

> Is this an _official_ thread?


Someone must be slacking!

----------


## RPit

Just for perspective we got 4 national delegates for Ron Paul last time from WA. And that is because they played dirty, if we can keep it close in king county you can bet on a win and a substantial majority of delegates

----------


## subsidizing failure

Typical 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## MrGoose

I didn't realize how young Dr. Paul looked

----------


## ohgodno

Made about 120 of phone calls yesterday… got a load of machines - about 15 committed: one guy said "I'm bringing my whole family and I WILL be a delegate, we're all casting votes for liberty" - converted 4 people - one was hardcore Grinch.

Hopefully it makes a difference…

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Made about 120 of phone calls yesterday… got a load of machines - about 15 committed: one guy said "I'm bringing my whole family and I WILL be a delegate, we're all casting votes for liberty" - converted 4 people - one was hardcore Grinch.
> 
> Hopefully it makes a difference…


I'm curious as to how your conversation with the Gingrich supporter went.

----------


## Bruno

> Made about 120 of phone calls yesterday… got a load of machines - about 15 committed: one guy said "I'm bringing my whole family and I WILL be a delegate, we're all casting votes for liberty" - converted 4 people - one was hardcore Grinch.
> 
> Hopefully it makes a difference…


Big difference, + rep!

----------


## Barrex

How much(not when) time till results starts comming in?

----------


## Dublin4Paul

> Made about 120 of phone calls yesterday… got a load of machines - about 15 committed: one guy said "I'm bringing my whole family and I WILL be a delegate, we're all casting votes for liberty" - converted 4 people - one was hardcore Grinch.
> 
> Hopefully it makes a difference…


I'd plus rep you a thousand times if I could.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> How much(not when) time till results starts comming in?


Polls close in 9 hours.

Results from twitter and other social mediums with ballot pictures I assume will roll in about 3-4 hours.

----------


## RPit

7 hrs maybe. Although we'll post results if we can get public count

----------


## neverseen

oh. wait.  not 10am EST.  SOB those people in crazy west coast land are still asleep right?  *grumble* i need a coffee

----------


## Liberty74

> Just for clarification, are we looking at a possible grab of a bunch of delegates, or are you all suggesting we're looking at a possible win today?


The only way we win is if Ron does well with the 65 and older demographic. Getting historically 3-11% of this group which makes up about a third of voters won't cut it. 

If Ron gets 20-25% of the 65 and older group, we have a very good chance at a win. Anything less, we lose.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Do all the caucuses start at 10am?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Caucuses being in 50 minutes

----------


## azxd

Subscribed

----------


## ross11988

When are the official (rigged) results announced?

----------


## Massachusetts

> When are the official (rigged) results announced?


The state party expects to announce results of the presidential preference ballot at 5 p.m. PT (or 8 PM EST)

Source: http://www.nwcn.com/home/?fId=141202...&fDomain=10222

----------


## Endthefednow

> When are the official (rigged) results announced?


Ron Paul -100 Mitt 50,000 yup Mitt won by a landslide

----------


## jllundqu

What are our chances?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Downplaying already? LMAO

----------


## kathy88

> I'm curious as to how your conversation with the Gingrich supporter went.


Me too. I have 3 I'm working on.

----------


## PaulSoHard

CNN just showed a scene at Lakewood, WA. There's a bunch of seniors there

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Twitter starting to heat up, #wacaucus






> Love for #paul abounds at ASL site. Precinct leader has Ron button #uwelectioneye #wacaucus

----------


## Liberty4life

In Washington state don't expect a fair shake, the Gov stole the past two elections.

----------


## jllundqu

INTRADE currently gives Ron Paul a 7.2% chance of winning Washington State.

----------


## sailingaway

> In Washington state don't expect a fair shake, the Gov stole the past two elections.


attorneys for the campaign are already challenging the state GOP breaking their own rules to directly appoint delegates to county using PCOs, I am sure they will do everything they can both for Romney and against Paul whose supporters have been moving to challenge them for years now.

----------


## sailingaway

> INTRADE currently gives Ron Paul a 7.2% chance of winning Washington State.


Intrade has been vastly unreliable this election.

----------


## kathy88

> INTRADE currently gives Ron Paul a 7.2% chance of winning Washington State.


It was 4% when I went to bed last night. Driven by the news. That will keep climbing.

----------


## jcarcinogen

They're. Terrible at explaining what's going on. 90% are grey haired.

----------


## helmuth_hubener



----------


## VictorB

I don't understand the fascination with INTRADE.  They know the same things that we know.  It is a news/media driven site.

----------


## JamesButabi

> They're. Terrible at explaining what's going on. 90% are grey haired.

----------


## justatrey

Intrade more or less follows the polls. There's a good chance the results will not be so close to the poll numbers today. I feel like we have better than a 7% shot at this.

----------


## pauliticalfan

larkreports: I'm here at Concordia Lutheran, 7040 36th Ave. NE. Lots of Ron Paul signs out here #WAcaucus http://t.co/8L7rgUpd

----------


## kathy88

Ron Paul Wins Taunton MA Republican 2012 Straw Poll http://bit.ly/xWfng4 #ronpaul| Daily Paul

----------


## pauliticalfan

^^this is from an unaffiliated reporter, btw.

----------


## kathy88

Surprised how many Democrats are willing to say they are a Republican to vote #RonPaul in the #Bellingham #Caucus.

----------


## kathy88

Ugh! At the WA caucus and my whole precinct is RomneyBots. Need quick facts why romney sucks fast

(from twitter)

----------


## pauliticalfan

jameshohmann: I'm w/ Ron Paul at a WA caucus. He's casual today-blue jeans, black tennis shoes. Tiny entourage. http://t.co/Zhpsx0EF

----------


## kathy88

my caucus flooded by Paulbots too “@DavidBozeShow: A LOT of Ron Paul supporters showing up at caucuses in my Pierce Co. Area...#wacaucuses”

----------


## pauliticalfan

jameshohmann: Ron Paul is relaxed and having fun working the Elks Lodge outside Tacoma, WA. Positive reception.

----------


## kathy88

At the WA Caucus lots of like minded people ... Love it!!! #wacaucus
 from Bainbridge Island, WA

----------


## PolicyReader

> I damn sure hope so. Washington folks PLEASE try to get pics of vote tallys at your caucuses!


Yes indeed & vote to count the ballots publicly at each precinct location

----------


## pauliticalfan

jameshohmann: "Thank you for your voice," a voter tells @RonPaul as he works a caucus outside Tacoma, Wash.

----------


## seapilot

Talked to a friend that voted in the presidential preference in Snohomish county. They arrived early and saw lots of older folks. They were one of the first ones in line, on the presidential preference vote its really open as the person has to write the name of their preference in the last box after name and address. They saw a couple of Romneys written down and a couple of Ron Pauls, no Santorum or gingrich. They said Gingrich spammed the road going up to the caucus with signs on top of each other. Thats all I know from them, it looks like it could be a Ron Paul Romney show.

----------


## tuggy24g

I hope we can win this!!

----------


## lakerssuck92

> Ugh! At the WA caucus and my whole precinct is RomneyBots. Need quick facts why romney sucks fast
> 
> (from twitter)


Made the blueprint for Obamacare
Flipped flopped on Abortion
Romneycare had a similar provision that forced Catholic Institution to cover birth control
Said he wasn't a Reagan Republican and that his views are 'progressive'

----------


## pauliticalfan

EmilyHeffter: 36th district chair Glenn Avery thinks it's mostly a Ron Paul crowd.  http://t.co/MwZ4E3kE #wacaucus

----------


## StilesBC

> Ugh! At the WA caucus and my whole precinct is RomneyBots. Need quick facts why romney sucks fast
> 
> (from twitter)


Can't contrast with Obama.  He's the "corporatist" candidate, even though he talks about free markets.  Free markets are about success and failure.  If government helps business, it destroys competition.  Obama will rally the OWS crowd to vilify Romney's wealth and corporatist background.  Paul could do the opposite and legitimately accuse Obama as being the corporatist (accepting large amounts of money from big banks, etc).  Those independent swing voters will decide the election.

----------


## tuggy24g

I hope we can win this!! please lord doe it for us!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

ericearling: Caucusing in So. Snoh. Co. Lots of Ronulans. Just like '08. Most R's are Romney people. The Ronulans are, uh, atypical attendees. #wacaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

brandonrslater: Here at the #wacaucus, lines out the door, no parking an hour before the vote!  People in line by me going for #Romney.  Go Mitt! #mitt2012

----------


## pauliticalfan

jameshohmann: At WA caucus, 55-yr-old woman tells @RonPaul: "My nickname for you is Apostle Paul." Paul responds: "No, no, don't go that far."

lmao

----------


## opinionatedfool

Dear Lord, Please work on peoples hearts as they vote today. Help them realize that Ron Paul is the right person for president!

----------


## carterm

so...big turnouts..might hurt paul? i dunno haha

----------


## pauliticalfan

ConservaZAG: There were 6 voters, including myself, on the sign-in sheet. Ron Paul 3 votes; Rick Santorum 3 votes. #SecretBallotPANIC #WaCaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

brianmrosenthal: And the Ron Paul supporter gets reprimanded for "debating on the caucus floor," which is not allowed #wacaucus http://t.co/KJwW03bI

WTF! Sounds like crap. No debating at a caucus? You've gotta be kidding me.

----------


## carterm

anyone think we should collapse the two threads?

----------


## pauliticalfan

20somethinginWA: Sitting at a table full of #deceptacons at the #WAcaucus but overall support for @ronpaul seems to be the largest!

----------


## nyrgoal99

> so...big turnouts..might hurt paul? i dunno haha


I disagree. 2K+ votes in caucus for Paul, 40K in primary.  I think we want a huge turnout.

Small turnout in Wyoming and Nevada did not work.  Iowa had big turnout and we did well

----------


## neverseen

> anyone think we should collapse the two threads?


There is another thread? lol YES

----------


## Barrex

> anyone think we should collapse the two threads?


Didnt even know that there are 2. I am just following this one.

----------


## ohgodno

> Me too. I have 3 I'm working on.


His issue was being a conservative. Showed Dr. Paul to be the only conservative - he was also near retirement - the issue of govt. spending being a hidden tax on fixed incomes though inflation resonated with him - security in the value of his savings also. Competing currencies and potential of moving his savings to a commodity sold him. Wanted to be able to have something of value to leave his family.

Natl. Sec. didn't come up. Stuck to the wallet.

----------


## neverseen

> Joshua M Hammond ‏ @TheeJoshHammond  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> #wacaucus voting set to begin now at 10:30 to accommodate late arrivals and add more tables.


That's surprising...

----------


## ironj221

Large turnouts:




> #wacaucus voting set to begin now at 10:30 to accommodate late arrivals and add more tables.





> This place is going to be maxed out in Thurston County. #wacaucus @KIRO7Seattle





> Standing room only in rural Spokane, warren valley grange, not enough chairs for all attendees. #uwelectioneye #wacaucus





> Rooms r absolutely packed at moran prairie grange. Precinct 9014 >25ppl attending #uwelectioneye #wacaucus





> #wacaucus hundreds still in line!





> #wacaucus is crazy busy! Republicans are fired up to defeat Obama!

----------


## nyrgoal99

I think big turnout is a huge plus

----------


## ironj221

SeattleTimes reports good showing for Paul at SeaTac.




> Paul supporters appear out in force, or at least have the most campaign apparel. Mitt Romney buttons dot a few coats. No sign of Santorum or Gingrich boosters.


http://today.seattletimes.com/2012/0...c-caucus-site/

----------


## socal

WA caucus live, no audio yet, don't know if this is the one RP is at,

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream2

----------


## kathy88

> Didnt even know that there are 2. I am just following this one.


I started one just for twitter, I felt like i was spamming this one

----------


## jasonxe

Romney & Santorum bussed in a lot of peeps.

----------


## opinionatedfool

#wacaucus voting set to begin now at 10:30 to accommodate late arrivals and add more tables.

----------


## ironj221

> Hey @RyanGOP in our precinct at #WACaucus, has 10 people and of those 9 are going for @MittRomney. Most are 1st time participants.


from Twitter

----------


## Aigik

> Ugh! At the WA caucus and my whole precinct is RomneyBots. Need quick facts why romney sucks fast
> 
> (from twitter)


Anyone in a similar situation should definitely bring up electibility.

----------


## ross11988

Just had a person call my cell phone that I called last night. I left him a voicemail. IN ALL MY VOICEMAILS I SAID BE AT THE CAUCUS AT 9:30 AND GOTO WARONPAUL.COM. 

Conversation: 
Him- "Hi I got your message, I need to find my caucus location"
Me- "What time is it in Washington?"
Him- "10:10am"
Me (kinda irritated)- "Yep you missed it, didn't you listen to my voice mail?"
Him- "Yea, I did you said 9:30am, but I really thought it started later........."?!?!?!?!

Ughhhh now I can see us losing by one vote.

----------


## ironj221

> Our precinct is currently equally split between #RonPaul and #MittRomney. #WAcaucus #WAstate


Another interesting one from Twitter.

----------


## digitaldean

Looking at twitter it seems too many people are going for Romney.

----------


## ironj221

Live blog of one Washington caucus results with photos: http://universityplace.patch.com/art...urday-5cc3d178

----------


## DanConway

> Just had a person call my cell phone that I called last night. I left him a voicemail. IN ALL MY VOICEMAILS I SAID BE AT THE CAUCUS AT 9:30 AND GOTO WARONPAUL.COM. 
> 
> Conversation: 
> Him- "Hi I got your message, I need to find my caucus location"
> Me- "What time is it in Washington?"
> Him- "10:10am"
> Me (kinda irritated)- "Yep you missed it, didn't you listen to my voice mail?"
> Him- "Yea, I did you said 9:30am, but I really thought it started later........."?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ughhhh now I can see us losing by one vote.


I made up for it, getting someone off to their caucus (they couldn't find their location because the application has bad coverage of rural Washington) with maybe just enough time, and in plenty of time if they allowed late arrivals up to 10:30.

----------


## coolguy67

Romney is the most blah candidate ever.  I find it hard to believe so many people are so excited about this guy.

----------


## DanConway

> Romney is the most blah candidate ever.  I find it hard to believe so many people are so excited about this guy.


OMGZ DID YOU JUST SAY ROMNEY IS BLACK?  RACIST!

;-)

----------


## LibertyIn08

> Romney is the most blah candidate ever.  I find it hard to believe so many people are so excited about this guy.


Don't conflate a wide base of support with a deep base of support.

----------


## IterTemporis

> #wacaucus voting set to begin now at 10:30 to accommodate late arrivals and add more tables.


What they really mean is.. More Romney/Santorum supporters..

----------


## Barrex

Is this live feed you are watching:
http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi...stream=stream1

I dont have sound on it.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Lots of Mitt Romney stickers and Ron Paul shirts in Mount Vernon #wacaucus


seems like a maine redux

----------


## ironj221

I'm concerned about the lack of national media coverage.  If Ron Paul wins, will it be completely ignored?

----------


## ironj221

Results!!!




> Our precinct just went majority #RonPaul by one. #WAcaucus #WAstate #election #gop #tcot #ronpaul2012

----------


## Endthefednow

> I'm concerned about the lack of national media coverage.  If Ron Paul wins, will it be completely ignored?


YES!!!

----------


## tbone717

> Don't conflate a wide base of support with a deep base of support.


Conversely, do not conflate a deep base of support with a wide base of support. We have the excitement and enthusiasm, but in reality there aren't that many of us.

----------


## digitaldean

Too many people on twitter are saying Romeny has this.

----------


## CTRattlesnake



----------


## GregVernon

> Too many people on twitter are saying Romeny has this.


Well, start tweeting that Ron won!

----------


## UMULAS

got 1 person from pfh to vote, i hoping to get 100! :P

----------


## No Free Beer

I don't mean to be a pooper, but I have been let down so many times, why should this be any different?

I think my attitude is a natural human reaction to the events that have taken place thus far. 

That being said, I am not giving up, nor am I that big of a (inset word) to do that. I am just not siking myself up for a possible let down. 

I hope for the best and will dance all night if Ronnie wins, but to put my faith into GOP voters would be doing my mind a disservice.

----------


## kathy88

This thread is quickly turning into a buzzkill. We only have a few reports. Settle down. It's always the same people all doom and gloom. Go have an energy drink then check back.

----------


## Rede

> I don't mean to be a pooper, but I have been let down so many times, why should this be any different?
> 
> I think my attitude is a natural human reaction to the events that have taken place thus far. 
> 
> That being said, I am not giving up, nor am I that big of a (inset word) to do that. I am just not siking myself up for a possible let down. 
> 
> I hope for the best and will dance all night if Ronnie wins, but to put my faith into GOP voters would be doing my mind a disservice.


Sadly, I have to do the same... the Maine loss took too much out of me. Besides, the party will do whatever they can to deny Paul a victory even if it means bending the rules a bit.

----------


## LisaNY

This thread was great until the debbie downers showed up.  Seriously, why must every $#@!in thread turn negative around here.

----------


## neverseen

EVERY tweet about paul speakers claims they have valid points and are organized!  A lot of the tweets are saying it's official reps.  Should be able to persuade a few people!!

----------


## neverseen

> Kelly Quinn ‏ @Asecretary  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> #RonPaul speaker talking about youth vote and without it we fail #wacaucus





> Joshua M Hammond ‏ @TheeJoshHammond  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> #wacaucus of the four spokespeople talking about their candidates the #Paul spokes is an official rep for Paul. He's very organized





> Kelly Quinn ‏ @Asecretary  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Young voter now speaking for #RonPaul very articulate and has some valid points ... Interesting! #wacaucus





> Bernard King ‏ @BernardKingIII  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Nice! RT @TheeJoshHammond: Up next #wacaucus Paul spokesman talking up Paul. She looks like a Tea party supporter. Makes great case




Lookin' good guys!

----------


## bbwarfield

is it just me or was the choice of war-on-paul.com WARONPAUL.COM a bad choice for a pro ron paul site in washington state?

----------


## neverseen

> ItsLeeOwen ‏ @ItsLeeOwen  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Our precinct just went majority #RonPaul by one. #WAcaucus


I'll take it :P

----------


## Michael1928

We don't need the negativity here. We _ARE_ going to win Washington.

----------


## neverseen

> Alicia Halberg ‏ @halbergx  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> I believe in strong defense, cutting taxes, cutting the deficit - paul supporter #wacaucus #uwelectioneye

----------


## tuggy24g

When is about the time we hear about Washington?

----------


## No Free Beer

> This thread was great until the debbie downers showed up.  Seriously, why must every $#@!in thread turn negative around here.


I could point to you and say why do you artificially raise people's hopes? 

This is a two way street.

----------


## No Free Beer

> We don't need the negativity here. We _ARE_ going to win Washington.


I hope you are right.

----------


## anewvoice

> I'm concerned about the lack of national media coverage.  If Ron Paul wins, will it be completely ignored?


Who is Ron Paul?

----------


## Karsten

> Too many people on twitter are saying Romeny has this.


Could you post what you're seeing (positive or negative) I want accurate information not just positive information.

----------


## Karsten

> We don't need the negativity here. We _ARE_ going to win Washington.


We need ACCURATE information.

----------


## No Free Beer

> Lookin' good guys!


Older people don't go on twitter...

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Well, start tweeting that Ron won!


Yes, start spamming #wacaucus

----------


## No Free Beer

> We need ACCURATE information.


this.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Older people don't go on twitter...


http://twitter.com/#!/ronpaul


 :P

----------


## ironj221

> Older people don't go on twitter...


Doesn't matter as long as there is at least one person under 40 in the caucus

----------


## neverseen

> Brian M. Rosenthal ‏ @brianmrosenthal  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> #WAcaucus crowd here in Kirkland appears almost exactly evenly split between Mitt Romney, Ron Paul and Rick Santorum





> Katherine Long ‏ @katherinelong  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> "I'm voting for Paul because he is the most consistent" Mill Creek #wacaucus





> Emily Heffter ‏ @EmilyHeffter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> "Ron Paul is the only candidate who's about getting the federal government out of our lives," Eggebroten to neighbors. #wacaucus





> Joshua M Hammond ‏ @TheeJoshHammond  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> #wacaucus now let the fighting begin!!! First question to #Romney rep about why Romney lied. Oy



Side note, it is crazy windy outside today...

----------


## neverseen

HAHAHHA yah right!!!




> Kelly Quinn ‏ @Asecretary  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Speaker talking about #RonPaul and #Romey but supporting #Romney looking to win, hoping #RonPaul supporters will support #Romney #wacaucus

----------


## libertythor

> Doesn't matter as long as there is at least one person under 40 in the caucus


And there are enough over 40 who at least use Facebook to where some sort of information can be passed on.

----------


## IterTemporis

> HAHAHHA yah right!!!


Maybe the next speaker should talk about Romney and Ron Paul, but supporting Ron Paul looking to win, hoping Romney supporters will support Ron Paul.

----------


## Give me liberty

> HAHAHHA yah right!!!


Romney looking to win? What The Hell? an insider info?

----------


## pauliticalfan

katherinelong: Mill Creek seems split between Romney and Paul but a smattering of Gingrich and Santorum supporters too. Will get straw vote soon #wacaucus

----------


## ironj221

ShorelineLFP Patch: LFP 0653: straw poll Romney 5, Santorum 2, Ron Paul 1. All the women in the precinct voted for Romney.

----------


## Give me liberty

> ShorelineLFP Patch: LFP 0653: straw poll Romney 5, Santorum 2, Ron Paul 1. All the women in the precinct voted for Romney.


Sigh women voting for Romney because of his looks

----------


## libertythor

> ShorelineLFP Patch: LFP 0653: straw poll Romney 5, Santorum 2, Ron Paul 1. All the women in the precinct voted for Romney.


Let's hope that that one Ron Paul guy became a delegate.

----------


## freeforall

Is there a link to a map of results?

----------


## Syntax

When do the caucuses start and end?

----------


## ironj221

Mercer Island Patch: Mercer Island precinct 41-0775 results: One Romey delegate and one for Santorum.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Is there a link to a map of results?


http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/pr...tes/washington

----------


## Paulatized

Is this what a showdown between Mitt and Ron is like?  

Did the media put the larger than expected turn out meme out there to cover for Mitt busing people in?  

Please excuse me, I am, once again, freaking out until the results come in....

----------


## seapilot

> Just had a person call my cell phone that I called last night. I left him a voicemail. IN ALL MY VOICEMAILS I SAID BE AT THE CAUCUS AT 9:30 AND GOTO *WARONPAUL.COM. 
> *
> Conversation: 
> Him- "Hi I got your message, I need to find my caucus location"
> Me- "What time is it in Washington?"
> Him- "10:10am"
> Me (kinda irritated)- "Yep you missed it, didn't you listen to my voice mail?"
> Him- "Yea, I did you said 9:30am, but I really thought it started later........."?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ughhhh now I can see us losing by one vote.


For a second when I read that site link I thought it was a GOP establishment link. WAR on Paul.com

----------


## The Magic Hoof

What time will the results roll in?

----------


## asurfaholic

> What time will the results roll in?


bump im curious too

----------


## Tyler_Durden

We have a delegate in Pierce County:





> "Hi. My name is Andie. I am a Ron Paul delegate."


https://www.facebook.com/hrhandielynne

----------


## Give me liberty

I am liking the chances looks like it could be a win for us.

----------


## RPit

I guess I'll add my results here too:

Precinct: Overlook (in Snohomish county)
Ron Paul: 6
Romney: 1
Santorum: 0
Gingrich: 0

Delegates: 2 spots and both for Ron Paul (I'm one of the 2)

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> I guess I'll add my results here too:
> 
> Precinct: Overlook (in Snohomish county)
> Ron Paul: 6
> Romney: 1
> Santorum: 0
> Gingrich: 0
> 
> Delegates: 2 spots and both for Ron Paul (I'm one of the 2)


Very good news!

How do you think the rest of the caucus went.

----------


## Brett85

> What time will the results roll in?


Does anyone know this?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Here's the final tally from the 45th District GOP caucus at Frost Elementary, direct from chair Toy Nixon: Romney takes it with 66 votes; 19 for Santorum, 16 for Paul, 14 for Gingrich and five undecided.


45th is big time Romney country. Wealthy burbs of Seattle.

----------


## GraspingForPeace

> Does anyone know this?


Obviously we will have tweets and such, but the official results come out around 8 pm EST I believe.

----------


## RPit

Precinct: Everett 42 (Snohomish County)

Ron Paul: 3
Gingrich: 1
Romney: 1

Delegates: 3 spots (1 PCO + 2) , all 3 for Ron Paul. (yes the PCO was RP)

----------


## bluesc

It seriously sucks that I'm going to be working when the results are announced. No way of checking until hours afterwards.

----------


## tuggy24g

I hear ya man. Doing the same thing working

----------


## DerickVonD

> I hear ya man. Doing the same thing working


I guess I'm lucky in that regard, I'll be home sitting on my butt reading comic books..lol

----------


## neverseen

> I guess I'm lucky in that regard, I'll be home sitting on my butt reading comic books..lol


I'm going back and forth between here and finishing up some privacy fence/gate installs in my yard to keep zombies from going into my backyard via the sides.  Prepping for Zombie Apocalypse.

----------


## DerickVonD

> I'm going back and forth between here and finishing up some privacy fence/gate installs in my yard to keep zombies from going into my backyard via the sides.  Prepping for Zombie Apocalypse.


Hah zombie apocalypse what nonsense. Everyone knows the machines take over.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Just had a person call my cell phone that I called last night. I left him a voicemail. IN ALL MY VOICEMAILS I SAID BE AT THE CAUCUS AT 9:30 AND GOTO WARONPAUL.COM. 
> 
> Conversation: 
> Him- "Hi I got your message, I need to find my caucus location"
> Me- "What time is it in Washington?"
> Him- "10:10am"
> Me (kinda irritated)- "Yep you missed it, didn't you listen to my voice mail?"
> Him- "Yea, I did you said 9:30am, but I really thought it started later........."?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ughhhh now I can see us losing by one vote.


 I hope you told him to go anyway.  There's always a chance he'll be let in; depends on the precinct.  There was a tweet that voting was pushed back to 10:30 in one place to allow for tables being set up and late arrivers.

----------


## jtwing85

My precinct went 2-1 Romney. We all 3 became delegates. They turned my girlfriend away at the door, because she wasn't in their system. I found out later that they were supposed to let her in and verify later, so that cost us a vote and possibly a delegate. None of my maybies showed up.

My table had 8 or so precincts, and it was about 50-50 Paul/Romney supporters. The cool thing was that all of the Romney supporters were in 2 precincts. So we got all of the delegates in the other 6, plus me in m ine. If I had to guess, our table probably wound up with 10 Paul delegates and 5 Romney.

I was in 46-2373.

----------


## dagnybell

I just got back from my caucus in Seattle.  I was elected as a delegate.  In my precinct only three people showed up and they were all Ron Paul Supporters.  There were many other precincts there and Ron Paul did very well.  I'm not sure of the exact count, but there was another RP supporter there collecting info from all RP supporters to make sure that we got an accurate count.  Overall the caucus was very disorganized and they did not allow a public count of the votes, so I'm glad we had RP people there collecting data.  It felt great to go and be a part of the process and interact with so many other Ron Paul supporters!!!

----------


## jtwing85

We also had a record turnout for district 46. 400-500 people.

----------


## RPit

> I just got back from my caucus in Seattle.  I was elected as a delegate.  In my precinct only three people showed up and they were all Ron Paul Supporters.  There were many other precincts there and Ron Paul did very well.  I'm not sure of the exact count, but there was another RP supporter there collecting info from all RP supporters to make sure that we got an accurate count.  Overall the caucus was very disorganized and they did not allow a public count of the votes, so I'm glad we had RP people there collecting data.  It felt great to go and be a part of the process and interact with so many other Ron Paul supporters!!!


Thats what I want to hear, King County is important!!! This brings my hopes up

----------


## tsai3904

*For those that caucused in Washington today:*

If you have not yet realized, Precinct Committee Officers (PCOs) are automatic delegates.  It is too late to become one for this caucus, but you can become a PCO for the next two years by filing as a candidate for PCO for the August 7 primary.

The filing period begins June 7.  *Please mark down June 7 on your calendar and remember to file as a PCO.*  Each precinct only gets one PCO so try as best as you can to make sure only one Ron Paul supporter files as a PCO.

----------


## Canderson

So when are the results released????

----------


## RPit

> So when are the results released????


Close to 8PM EST

----------


## helmuth_hubener

5 PM.  Hopefully.

----------


## dagnybell

I'm telling you guys - in my area of Seattle (Ballard) at the caucus I was at, Ron Paul did really well.  There were A LOT of Ron Paul supporters there.  People were organized and stuck around to the end.  There were a lot of precincts where the only people who showed up were Ron Paul supporters.  Even when there were supporters for other candidates, they were not willing to be delegates.  In one precinct there were only two people and they were supporting Santorum, so they became delegates, but I spoke to the one guy afterward and he has no intention of actually going to the district caucus that comes next, let alone the state caucus or national convention.

I think the most important thing is to make sure that every Ron Paul supporter who was made a delegate today has the information, the means and the money to move forward in the process.

----------


## UMULAS

> *For those that caucused in Washington today:*
> 
> If you have not yet realized, Precinct Committee Officers (PCOs) are automatic delegates.  It is too late to become one for this caucus, but you can become a PCO for the next two years by filing as a candidate for PCO for the August 7 primary.
> 
> The filing period begins June 7.  *Please mark down June 7 on your calendar and remember to file as a PCO.*  Each precinct only gets one PCO so try as best as you can to make sure only one Ron Paul supporter files as a PCO.


What about the ones we hear about them voted and won to be delegates?

----------


## neverseen

looks like all counting will be behind the scenes.  Expect a 3rd place finish for paul.  Damn GOP won't let votes be counted out loud.

----------


## XTreat

From friend in WA.

Total Delegates for 28-462 (Anderson Island, Pierce County WA) = 3 +1 Auto Delegate

1 Ron Paul
1 Romney
1 Uncommitted

3 Alternates Total:

1 Ron Paul
2 Romney

Straw Poll:  Only Paul's made available to me 3/21

Edit: She was the RP delegate.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Like I posted in the other thread.

Santorum seems to be diluting romney's vote in the wealthy suburbs where mitt needs to do well.

Paul seems to be doing well in the actual cities, but also places like Spokane. Rural ares are tossups, but dont hold that much sway population wise.

----------


## ross11988

> From friend in WA.
> 
> Total Delegates for 28-462 (Anderson Island, Pierce County WA) = 3 +1 Auto Delegate
> 
> 1 Ron Paul
> 1 Romney
> 1 Uncommitted
> 
> 3 Alternates Total:
> ...


Does she mean 3 out of 21 votes?

----------


## tsai3904

> What about the ones we hear about them voted and won to be delegates?


Everyone who was voted in as a delegate today will go on to the next step of the caucus process in addition to all PCOs.  PCOs did not have to worry about getting voted as a delegate because they are automatic delegates.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Even if they're not willing to actually go to the conventions, etc., Ron Paul people should get themselves elected delegates anyway (if there's no RP supporters willing to be delegates available in the precinct), just to stuff the process and prevent the _other_ candidate's guys from going at least.

That way, it won't be +1 vote for RP, but at least it's -1 vote for someone else.

----------


## RPit

> I'm telling you guys - in my area of Seattle (Ballard) at the caucus I was at, Ron Paul did really well.  There were A LOT of Ron Paul supporters there.  People were organized and stuck around to the end.  There were a lot of precincts where the only people who showed up were Ron Paul supporters.  Even when there were supporters for other candidates, they were not willing to be delegates.  In one precinct there were only two people and they were supporting Santorum, so they became delegates, but I spoke to the one guy afterward and he has no intention of actually going to the district caucus that comes next, let alone the state caucus or national convention.
> 
> I think the most important thing is to make sure that every Ron Paul supporter who was made a delegate today has the information, the means and the money to move forward in the process.


BEST Info so far... Seattle (ie King County) is where is need to win or keep it close... This election is in hand!!!

----------


## UMULAS

> Everyone who was voted in as a delegate today will go on to the next step of the caucus process in addition to all PCOs.  PCOs did not have to worry about getting voted as a delegate because they are automatic delegates.


Hmmm, so that means that they have to go up untill they are state delegates?

----------


## Give me liberty

> looks like all counting will be behind the scenes.  Expect a 3rd place finish for paul.  Damn GOP won't let votes be counted out loud.


I hope for a first WA is paul state.

----------


## tsai3904

> Hmmm, so that means that they have to go up untill they are state delegates?


This is Washington's caucus process:

1.  Precinct Caucus (today)
2.  County/Legislative District Convention
3.  State Convention

People elected as delegates today move on to step 2.  PCOs automatically move on to step 2.

At step 2, delegates will be elected to step 3.  No one is automatically a delegate to step 3.

----------


## KCRPsupporter

Well I went and voted for Ron Paul this morning. My precinct had only 6 people 3 Santorum, 2 Romney, 1 Paul. 

I am also a Precinct delegate now and will be going to the District Convention in April.

----------


## libertythor

> Well I went and voted for Ron Paul this morning. My precinct had only 6 people 3 Santorum, 2 Romney, 1 Paul. 
> 
> I am also a delegate now.


Well I give you a +rep and a  for the last part.

----------


## RPit

To give people some sigh of relief.. Of those counting the vote in the place, 1 of them is Ron Paul supporter and 1 person from each campaign will be let in...

the problem though is the time between the votes leave the building and delivered, will they 'check the sheets' and make any 'necessary changes' while driving there..that is the big question..

I expect a win!

----------


## tsai3904

> Well I went and voted for Ron Paul this morning. My precinct had only 6 people 3 Santorum, 2 Romney, 1 Paul. 
> 
> I am also a delegate now.


If you are the only Ron Paul supporter in your precinct, then you have to file as a candidate for Precinct Committee Officer on June 7.  Please mark down June 7 on your calendar.  Becoming a PCO is how we take over the local GOP.

----------


## GregVernon

The Romney supporters have expressed frustration that they — themselves — weren’t trained as well as Ron Paul supporters. As a result, Paul’s supporters were more effective at gaining delegates during that part of the caucus.

“It was like playing a board game for the first time without knowing the rules”

----------


## RDM

> My precinct went 2-1 Romney. We all 3 became delegates. They turned my girlfriend away at the door, because she wasn't in their system. I found out later that they were supposed to let her in and verify later, so that cost us a vote and possibly a delegate. *None of my maybies showed up.*
> 
> My table had 8 or so precincts, and it was about 50-50 Paul/Romney supporters. The cool thing was that all of the Romney supporters were in 2 precincts. So we got all of the delegates in the other 6, plus me in m ine. If I had to guess, our table probably wound up with 10 Paul delegates and 5 Romney.
> 
> I was in 46-2373.


....and why wasn't those *maybies* in your car when you went? No excuse.

----------


## PolicyReader

> *For those that caucused in Washington today:*
> 
> If you have not yet realized, Precinct Committee Officers (PCOs) are automatic delegates.  It is too late to become one for this caucus, but you can become a PCO for the next two years by filing as a candidate for PCO for the August 7 primary.
> 
> The filing period begins June 7.  *Please mark down June 7 on your calendar and remember to file as a PCO.*  Each precinct only gets one PCO so try as best as you can to make sure only one Ron Paul supporter files as a PCO.





> I'm telling you guys - in my area of Seattle (Ballard) at the caucus I was at, Ron Paul did really well.  There were A LOT of Ron Paul supporters there.  People were organized and stuck around to the end.  There were a lot of precincts where the only people who showed up were Ron Paul supporters.  Even when there were supporters for other candidates, they were not willing to be delegates.  In one precinct there were only two people and they were supporting Santorum, so they became delegates, but I spoke to the one guy afterward and he has no intention of actually going to the district caucus that comes next, let alone the state caucus or national convention.
> 
> I think the most important thing is to make sure that every Ron Paul supporter who was made a delegate today has the information, the means and the money to move forward in the process.





> This is Washington's caucus process:
> 
> 1.  Precinct Caucus (today)
> 2.  County/Legislative District Convention
> 3.  State Convention
> 
> People elected as delegates today move on to step 2.  PCOs automatically move on to step 2.
> 
> At step 2, delegates will be elected to step 3.  No one is automatically a delegate to step 3.


Reposting quoted information for increased visibility.  Thank you to the original posters.

----------


## RDM

> looks like all counting will be behind the scenes.  Expect a 3rd place finish for paul.  Damn GOP won't let votes be counted out loud.


Was expecting that anyways...will be no surprise.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Well I went and voted for Ron Paul this morning. My precinct had only 6 people 3 Santorum, 2 Romney, 1 Paul. 
> 
> I am also a Precinct delegate now and will be going to the District Convention in April.


While I _want_ a straw poll win I'd rather a delegate slot without one than get one without delegates as other candidates have done this cycle.
+rep

----------


## James Madison

When are they annoucing results?

----------


## RabbitMan

I was in Greenwood, north of Ballard, 36th Pooled.  It was a record turnout, we had to pull extra tables out.  My precinct had the largest turnout unfortunately, and of the three people I intended to bring with me, one was still registered at his parents place so was at a different precinct, and another was a no show.  Two delegates at stake, three nominees for delegates, 1 Paul 1 Romney 1 Santorum.  I started, made some good points and instead of talking about foreign policy just mentioned that he was the only veteran and got the most donations of active duty, which they liked.  Santorum guy who could barely hear said he liked Rick for his honesty, integrity, and strong stance on social issues.  Romney guy said say what you want about him being a moderate, but the most important thing a President can do this cycle is nominate Conservative Supreme Court Justices and he had no doubt he'd do that.  

Then another Romney guy jumped in and gave a polite and 'informed' explaination why he couldn't vote for Paul(isolationist, kooky economics wanting a gold standard, and that he was too old).  My fiance jumped in and talked about how Paul was the only guy speaking to Democrats by saying that he wanted to kill the Patriotic act and said that he isn't isolationist, he just doesn't want undeclared wars like the waste that was Iraq and Afghanistan(I cringed!).  After that I tried to tone it down by saying he doesn't want a gold standard, just maybe freedom to choose your currency, and that he pulls the most independents and youth in every single primary/caucus so far.  Didn't work.

Majority for the Romney and Santorum nominees, I got 2nd alternate.  Straw Poll vote 4 Rom-3 RP-2 Santorum.  Afterwards the people that stayed were allowed to give a public tally of the votes, and we won A LOT of other precincts at the caucus.  I'd say we got the majority of delegates for sure.  My friend at the different precinct with two people in it became one.

----------


## zzzz8

Got back from WA pooled caucus - legislative district 41 (Renton).  2 votes for Ron Paul in my precinct, one for Romney.  Three delegate spots (only two filled - one for RP and one for Romney).  The other RP guy said he didn't want to be a delegate, so one spot was left unfilled.  Lots of people showed up for the pooled caucus.  Chairwoman said she didn't expect this many supporters and I can attest this was a much larger turnout than in 2008 (maybe 2x-3x).  Approximately 200 people +-50.  From what I could tell by talking with people and looking at the copies of the precinct results from other precincts (I didn't stay the whole time - there were RP people there to stick around and verify the count), Romney may have a slight edge, with RP possibly a close second/third and certainly some strong support for Santorum (second/third).  I didn't see any or much support for Gingrich.

----------


## RPit

> When are they annoucing results?


5pm pst

----------


## RPit

for results http://wsrpcaucus.tumblr.com/

----------


## Harald

my precinct Ron Paul Mitt 5, Ron Paul 2, Newt 1
delegates: 1 paul, 1 mitt

friend's precinct 5 Newt, Ron Paul 2, Mitt 2, 
delegates: 2 newt

another precinct: 2 Ron Paul, delegates 2 Ron Paul (nobody else came)
one more like it: 2 Ron Paul, delegates 2 Ron Paul

----------


## jcannon98188

Voter fraud! I was at the door meeting people at 9:30am when one of the supporters ran up to me and told me they were turning people away. We waited for confirmation. At 9:45 they locked the doors, and told everyone too bad they should have showed up sooner. About 700 people were turned away from the caucus vote. This is bull. Atleast Ron Paul is doing great, spoke with someone at the Headquarters, they said that 70% of reported delegates are Ron Paul so far. Still awhile to go, but looking good atleast.

----------


## RabbitMan

> my precinct Ron Paul Mitt 5, Ron Paul 2, Newt 1
> delegates: 1 paul, 1 mitt
> 
> friend's precinct 5 Newt, Ron Paul 2, Mitt 2, 
> delegates: 2 newt
> 
> another precinct: 2 Ron Paul, delegates 2 Ron Paul (nobody else came)
> one more like it: 2 Ron Paul, delegates 2 Ron Paul


This agrees with my experience.  It seems that we KILL IT by just having one or two people show up at each precinct.  It is when more than our 1 or 2 people show up that it starts to get hairy.  Virtually impossible to convert.

----------


## nyrgoal99

From Daily Paul

18 Vote down!
small town of tonasket wa
Submitted by Ilovepaul on Sat, 03/03/2012 - 15:06.
the final straw vote was ron paul 33, santorum 21, gingrich 6, romney 14 it felt like a good majority of the deligates went for ron paul


Precinct 4101 Spokane
Submitted by WhiskeyBlade on Sat, 03/03/2012 - 14:41.
Straw Poll :
Ron Paul - 4
Rick Santorum - 1

1 Delegate (Me) For Ron Paul
1 alternate for Ron Paul

Victory here in my tiny neighborhood.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Exactly, some of the precincts coming in have us third or fourth. People saying we have this or we could win are basing their statements on guts, feelings and perceptions of the atmosphere in their one little precinct.


Can someone explain this quote please?

----------


## tsai3904

For those that did not become delegates today, know that if you were a PCO, you would have been an AUTOMATIC delegate and not have to worry about getting voted in.

PCOs are VERY important.  It is too late to become a PCO for this caucus but remember to file as a candidate for PCO beginning on June 7.  If you file as a candidate on June 7 and win your election in the August 7 primary, you become a PCO.  By just filing as a candidate, you will have a great shot at winning because most precincts don't have anyone running.

----------


## Origanalist

Just got back. It looked like Romney was carrying the day but there were a lot of Paul supporters at mine. my precinct was 14 to 4  Romney, the rest were Paul, but the precinct tabled right next to us only had one person and he was a Paul supporter.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Voter fraud! I was at the door meeting people at 9:30am when one of the supporters ran up to me and told me they were turning people away. We waited for confirmation. At 9:45 they locked the doors, and told everyone too bad they should have showed up sooner. About 700 people were turned away from the caucus vote. This is bull. Atleast Ron Paul is doing great, spoke with someone at the Headquarters, they said that 70% of reported delegates are Ron Paul so far. Still awhile to go, but looking good atleast.


??
No mention of where?

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Voter fraud! I was at the door meeting people at 9:30am when one of the supporters ran up to me and told me they were turning people away. We waited for confirmation. At 9:45 they locked the doors, and told everyone too bad they should have showed up sooner. About 700 people were turned away from the caucus vote. This is bull. Atleast Ron Paul is doing great, spoke with someone at the Headquarters, they said that 70% of reported delegates are Ron Paul so far. Still awhile to go, but looking good atleast.


Arrive at your caucus location with your guests no later than 9:30am on Saturday, March 3 (if you arrive at 10am, you will probably be too late). According to what the Washington GOPs website currently states, you will cast your vote for Ron Paul as you check in at your precincts table.

source: http://rp2012.org/wacaucusinfo/

I would have came at 9 brah.

----------


## jemuf

Ron Paul won Klickitat County (Eastern Washington) with 38 out of about 150, and this was announced to the entire caucus.  All the other candidates got about 30 to 35 votes.

Klickitat County had what was considered a good turnout...about 150.  149 were white and 95% were between 50 and 70.  I think there was 2 young women there.

The caucus was extremely informal.  I can see how elections are won and lost.

Stacks of ballots were passed down the rows.  Voters took a ballot and passed the stack.  The straw vote was check the box next to your candidate's name, and then the ballots were put in to baskets.  I have no idea who did the counting or where.


My precinct awarded one Ron Paul supporter as a 1st level (county) delegate and myself as an alternate.  The PCO and other delegate are older women who support Gingrich (amazing).  Knowing a little about the process was important because we almost got steamed rolled.  When the PCO asked for volunteer delegates the Gingrich supporter immediately raised her hand and her friend seconded her.

Only after the 2 delegates and alternates were chosen did someone ask the question, "Hey how do we know who these delegates support?".  He was on older Romney supporter who didn't understand the process.

There needs to be a strong push for delegates to be thoroughly knowledgeable about Roberts Rules of Order.  It was obvious that it was 2 camps against each other: the one camp that's been doing this for years and the second camp of Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## JJ2

RINOino ‏ @ConservaZAG Close
Precinct 4415 Straw Poll Results: @RonPaul 18 - @RickSantorum 11 - @MittRomney 8 - @NewtGingrich 0 #WaCaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

ConservaZAG: Precinct 4415 Straw Poll Results: @RonPaul 18 - @RickSantorum 11 - @MittRomney 8 - @NewtGingrich 0 #WaCaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

Yeah, screw you Romney. Everyone thinks you're gonna win, but you just got third in that precinct.

----------


## tsai3904

> The PCO and other delegate are older women who support Gingrich (amazing).  Knowing a little about the process was important because we almost got steamed rolled.


File as a candidate for PCO on June 7 and become the PCO.

----------


## jcannon98188

@Gray

I made it in. So did about 380 people. But they closed the doors at 9:45. That is 15 minutes earlier than they were supposed to. They were also intentionally slowing down allowing people to come in at 9:30. I was receiving reports of people pretending to be officials telling people that they can not vote as early as 9:35.

@Mosquito. Sorry, District 30, Federal Way.

----------


## pauliticalfan

https://twitter.com/#!/SeaTimesFotoK...191617/photo/1

Ugh, disgusting. Although it is symbolic of the struggle we've faced this entire primary season. The old people just won't budge, no matter what you say or do.

----------


## jemuf

> Voter fraud! I was at the door meeting people at 9:30am when one of the supporters ran up to me and told me they were turning people away. We waited for confirmation. At 9:45 they locked the doors, and told everyone too bad they should have showed up sooner. About 700 people were turned away from the caucus vote. This is bull. Atleast Ron Paul is doing great, spoke with someone at the Headquarters, they said that 70% of reported delegates are Ron Paul so far. Still awhile to go, but looking good atleast.


There's no way 700 people were turned away.  98188 is a Seattle zip code.  Why did you create a user name with your zip code?

"Atleast Ron Paul is doing great, spoke with someone at the Headquarters, they said that 70% of reported delegates are Ron Paul so far"

That doesn't make sense.

I believe you are here to cause trouble.

----------


## Origanalist

> Voter fraud! I was at the door meeting people at 9:30am when one of the supporters ran up to me and told me they were turning people away. We waited for confirmation. At 9:45 they locked the doors, and told everyone too bad they should have showed up sooner. About 700 people were turned away from the caucus vote. This is bull. Atleast Ron Paul is doing great, spoke with someone at the Headquarters, they said that 70% of reported delegates are Ron Paul so far. Still awhile to go, but looking good atleast.


I find it very strange that our doors were NOT shut at 10:00. In fact, the last time I looked at 10:40 there were still people coming in. I'm not sure if they shut them at all.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> I find it very stranger that Our doors were NOT shut at 10:00. In fact, the last time I looked at 10:40 there were still people coming in. I'm not sure if they shut them at all.


Close em!

----------


## RabbitMan

> For those that did not become delegates today, know that if you were a PCO, you would have been an AUTOMATIC delegate and not have to worry about getting voted in.
> 
> PCOs are VERY important.  It is too late to become a PCO for this caucus but remember to file as a candidate for PCO beginning on June 7.  If you file as a candidate on June 7 and win your election in the August 7 primary, you become a PCO.  By just filing as a candidate, you will have a great shot at winning because most precincts don't have anyone running.


Can you stop with the talking down to us?  I've stated this everywhere, even if there is no one in your precinct that is a PCO, they don't have to appoint you.  In fact, I was told if the GOP googled my name and anything related to Paul came up, I was probably not going to be selected.  They knew the game we were running and there was reportedly bad blood between the '08 Paul Washington state campaign and the State/local GOP.  Just stop, we tried.

Regarding closures:  Everybody was very nice and pleasant and understanding.  The reason our lines slowed down was because a lot of people did not bring their voter registration and so had to be looked up on volunteers' smartphones to see if they were registered.  But everyone I saw got in, had about 100ish.

----------


## jcarcinogen

The rules we were given at our pooled caucus didn't start the caucus until 10:30.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

It was very clear that the doors were not supposed to close until 10 AM, and in fact then the State Party changed that to 10:30.  They just broke the rules.  The bylaws should have something in there about what happens if people break the rules.  Let's hope it involves getting punched in the teeth.

And kicked out of the party permanently.

And Ron Paul winning.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> The rules we were given at our pooled caucus didn't start the caucus until 10:30.


What's a pooled caucus?

----------


## RPit

> The rules we were given at our pooled caucus didn't start the caucus until 10:30.


The individual 'precinct caucuses' start at 10:30 BUT the actual 'pooled caucus' starts at 10, and that is the cutoff time.

----------


## RPit

> What's a pooled caucus?


Multiple precincts meetings in the same place.

----------


## kathy88

Filer X ‏ @paranomalousart  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
At our caucus someone moved to hear the results of our straw poll. Chairman said no. I stood up, raised my hand, meeting closed.

----------


## tsai3904

> Can you stop with the talking down to us?  I've stated this everywhere, even if there is no one in your precinct that is a PCO, they don't have to appoint you.  In fact, I was told if the GOP googled my name and anything related to Paul came up, I was probably not going to be selected.  They knew the game we were running and there was reportedly bad blood between the '08 Paul Washington state campaign and the State/local GOP.  Just stop, we tried.


I'm not talking down to anyone.  I'm trying to let everyone know the importance of the position and how they can become one in the future.  The point is that if you win your election as a PCO, you don't have to worry about one person appointing you.

This is why our supporters need to file as candidates because if you win your election, you become a PCO no matter what any Chairman says.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Both Mr. Domke and Mr. Vance also characterized the Paul campaign as having the strongest ground game, something which could be important since the traditional auspices of the campaign (field offices, phone banking, door-to-door hand shaking) have been relatively absent in the state. Only the Paul campaign has ads on Washington airwaves. Only the Santorum-affiliated “super PAC” has spent any money in Washington — the not-so-grand sum of $2,008.The candidates have visited the state a couple times, but nothing like the attention they lavished on Iowa.


http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes...he-unexpected/

Nope not real results but since those aren't out yet

----------


## RPit

> Filer X ‏ @paranomalousart  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
> At our caucus someone moved to hear the results of our straw poll. Chairman said no. I stood up, raised my hand, meeting closed.


Ya no kidding, the chairman shut us down too. In all the major, ie big counties, they crushed anyone asking for the vote. Only the 'rural' areas with small counties and caucuses are where people are 'decent' enough to announce the results. But since they are small the establishment doesn't require fraud, King County and Snohomish County are Fraud Headquarters, but this year surprisingly we're doing well (perhaps win) King County from what I'm hearing, so how they pull it off is another story..

----------


## pauliticalfan

*fivethirtyeight: Anecdotal accounts seem to suggest Paul or Romney will win WA caucuses, Santorum less likely.*

----------


## justatrey

Posted by Blue Republican on Facebook:

*Belltown, Seattle. King County Caucus - massively for Paul. #GOP #RonPaul

About 200 people in the room.

Probably about 30 precincts in the room. 

Overwhelmingly for Paul (I'd say at least two-thirds of all votes). Only other candidate with a look-in was Romney.

Almost everyone under 40 voted for Paul. Most people over 60 voted for Romney, as far as I could tell... The future is ours!

I manned the only table outside the caucus. Well done to the RP volunteers of Seattle. You did great... Special props to Sarina, Darren and Andrew. (You know who you are!)*

----------


## sailingaway

> I find it very strange that our doors were NOT shut at 10:00. In fact, the last time I looked at 10:40 there were still people coming in. I'm not sure if they shut them at all.


if there are 'irregularities' like that and Ron wins, they throw out the delegates.  At least, that happened in Maine.  Oddly, there were no instances of Romney delegates being thrown out.

----------


## RabbitMan

> Ya no kidding, the chairman shut us down too. In all the major, ie big counties, they crushed anyone asking for the vote. Only the 'rural' areas with small counties and caucuses are where people are 'decent' enough to announce the results. But since they are small the establishment doesn't require fraud, King County and Snohomish County are Fraud Headquarters, but this year surprisingly we're doing well (perhaps win) King County from what I'm hearing, so how they pull it off is another story..


We had someone in our King County pooled caucus ask for the public count, the chairman said the rules were that he wasn't to look at them, the motion was seconded anyway and voted aye by the rest of us, and the chairman said people that wanted to stay could tell their precinct results but that was it.

----------


## RPit

> We had someone in our King County pooled caucus ask for the public count, the chairman said the rules were that he wasn't to look at them, the motion was seconded anyway and voted aye by the rest of us, and the chairman said people that wanted to stay could tell their precinct results but that was it.


They made many excuses, we had 3 or 4 people raise the motion differently and inquiring about the rules we'd break, of course he had none. It was total BS, and anyone who wasn't wearing establishment blinders could see that (at least I hope)

----------


## PolicyReader

> Posted by Blue Republican on Facebook:
> 
> *Belltown, Seattle. King County Caucus - massively for Paul. #GOP #RonPaul
> 
> About 200 people in the room.
> 
> Probably about 30 precincts in the room. 
> 
> Overwhelmingly for Paul (I'd say at least two-thirds of all votes). Only other candidate with a look-in was Romney.
> ...


+rep, thanks to all who participated

----------


## helmuth_hubener

I see so much potential for fraud with secret counts.  Trivially easy.  Unprovable, unless the party releases the precinct-by-precinct breakdown.  

Corrupt, corrupt, corrupt.

----------


## Hutch41

Precinct 1401 in north seattle checking in..there were a total of 5 that showed, 2 for paul and 3 for santorum.  Myself and the other paul supporter took the delegate spots. /feelsgoodman

----------


## jcarcinogen

Here's some paperwork from my caucus which seems to be for all of King county. http://imageshack.us/g/268/rules2v.jpg/

----------


## JJ2

Looks like people are voting Romney just to stop Paul 

Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Timothy Rivetveld, 57, told @AP_Phuong he voted for Romney in WA caucuses, though “my heart is for Santorum.” #wacaucus #wagop #romney...

----------


## libertythor

> Looks like people are voting Romney just to stop Paul 
> 
> Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Timothy Rivetveld, 57, told @AP_Phuong he voted for Romney in WA caucuses, though “my heart is for Santorum.” #wacaucus #wagop #romney...


Doesn't surprise me.

----------


## RPit

> Looks like people are voting Romney just to stop Paul 
> 
> Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Timothy Rivetveld, 57, told @AP_Phuong he voted for Romney in WA caucuses, though “my heart is for Santorum.” #wacaucus #wagop #romney...


Someone I knew who even phonebanked at the HQ surprised me by saying now he supports Gary Johnson and didn't go.. That left my jaw dropped 

And many are just voting for Romney to be on the winning side "he's going to win the nomination so..." (not RP supporters but generally speaking)

----------


## libertythor

> Someone I knew who even phonebanked at the HQ surprised me by saying now he supports Gary Johnson and didn't go.. That left my jaw dropped 
> 
> And many are just voting for Romney to be on the winning side "he's going to win the nomination so..." (not RP supporters but generally speaking)


And that is just retarded.  Voting in the GOP caucus doesn't stop somebody from supporting Gary Johnson in the general election.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Looks like people are voting Romney just to stop Paul 
> 
> Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Timothy Rivetveld, 57, told @AP_Phuong he voted for Romney in WA caucuses, though “my heart is for Santorum.” #wacaucus #wagop #romney...


That shows a true mind of a sheep i am not surprised, over all i think paul will win over Romney Boy.

----------


## jcarcinogen

From the State HQ



> Ron Paul Caucus Results Party! 
> 
> When: Saturday, March 3rd from 4PM to 6PM
> 
> Where: Bell Harbor International Conference Center - International Promenade
> 2211 Alaska Way, Pier 66
> Seattle, WA 98121

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Where: Bell Harbor International Conference Center - International Promenade
> 2211 *Alaska* Way, Pier 66
> Seattle, WA 98121


Is this just a coincidence?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Looks like people are voting Romney just to stop Paul 
> 
> Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> *Timothy Rivetveld*, 57, told @AP_Phuong he voted for Romney in WA caucuses, though my heart is for Santorum. #wacaucus #wagop #romney...


Dude's a VP of Key bank in the Seattle area, no surprise.

----------


## dancjm

Realtime results (scroll down for map):

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html

----------


## fez2008

> Is this just a coincidence?


Just what I was thinking. He is going to be in AK tomorrow!

----------


## Give me liberty

So hows it looking for us so far first place?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> So hows it looking for us so far first place?


Second is looking more likely... But on the bright side, none of the polls were right about us finishing with a BS 10-16%.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Second is looking more likely... But on the bright side, none of the polls were right about us finishing with a BS 10-16%.


I still hope for a first.

----------


## libertythor

> Second is looking more likely... But on the bright side, none of the polls were right about us finishing with a BS 10-16%.


Any state that recently eliminated its primary will be almost impossible to poll because most people don't know about the caucus process, and when they find out about it, the casual supporters of a candidate end up not wanting to go.  The same thing is occurring in Missouri where the primary doesn't count for delegates.  Most people when explained how a caucus works end up balking, but when asked on the telephone without knowing, they will give their preference.

Iowa is different because they have a long tradition of using the caucus system.

----------


## sailingaway

> I still hope for a first.


So do I but I have absolutely no feeling for the overall result, right now.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
I gotta tell you, #RonPaul HQ is reporting OVERWHELMING turnout at today's #WAcaucus . Our location had GREAT RP support!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Any state that recently eliminated its primary will be almost impossible to poll because most people don't know about the caucus process, and when they find out about it, the casual supporters of a candidate end up not wanting to go.  The same thing is occurring in Missouri where the primary doesn't count for delegates.  Most people when explained how a caucus works end up balking, but when asked on the telephone without knowing, they will give their preference.
> 
> Iowa is different because they have a long tradition of using the caucus system.


YOu weren't here when people were saying the polls should be taken as gospel.  The problem is, others do take them as gospel and they CHANGE the intended actions of people planning to vote.

Given that they can't accurately predict new caucuses or low turn out caucuses, one suggestion would be for them to not poll them.

----------


## JK/SEA

Just got back. 

At least 100 people.
One person at my table was Someone who used to go to Ron Paul meet-ups and other functions was already there. Problem was i saw who he voted for in the straw poll...Newt. I told him there is no way in hell...my exact words...that he is getting a delegate slot or alternate slot. We had a 'strained' conversation about Ron. He said...i like Ron on 95% of things except....foreign policy....FUUUUUUCKK!..i went off on talking points he could not counter...he tried, but i pounded him so hard he finally just left. In comes more of my precinct. A father with 2 of his voting age daughters. All Ron Paul hardcore supporters. I as precinct leader talked the father into signing up for County delegate. The daughters...no. However...with myself my wife and this father we ended up with 3 county delegates..the max for my precinct... for Ron, and i signed up my 2 voting age kids to be alternates....

Whew...not bad for a couple hours. 

As a bit of advice to all those so wrapped up in straw polls?....chill....until these conventions get underway, i suggest staying off the internet if you want to cry about Ron not getting any ...stupid straw poll wins. Its a waste of emotion. Direct your efforts elsewhere...like DONATING MONEY!

----------


## Give me liberty

> Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> I gotta tell you, #RonPaul HQ is reporting OVERWHELMING turnout at today's #WAcaucus . Our location had GREAT RP support!!


That is Good i hope still for a first i understand why people are so down because of Maine.

----------


## libertythor

> YOu weren't here when people were saying the polls should be taken as gospel.  The problem is, others do take them as gospel and they CHANGE the intended actions of people planning to vote.


They generally do to a certain extent in a straight-vote primary, but a caucus is a different animal when that population doesn't have a tradition of being involved in a such an in-depth process.  That is why we end up often taking a majority of delegates in the precincts we lose because most are still fixated on only the up-down vote.

The important thing is to show up and vote for your guy no matter what.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Marcella ‏ @Marcellachella  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26. #WAcaucus

----------


## PaulSoHard

Gary ‏ @CoffeePatriot  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Looks like of the 3 candidates in #wacaucus it'll be close b/t #santorum and #romney with #gingrich lagging in 3rd #tcot #teaparty #gop

Had to post this because it's laughable

----------


## libertythor

> Marcella ‏ @Marcellachella  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26.


This is for all of the caucus precincts in that legislative district?

----------


## RPit

> Marcella ‏ @Marcellachella  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26.


PWNED!!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Wherever the 3rd district is, Ron won big

----------


## braane

> Marcella ‏ @Marcellachella  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26.


#WINNING

----------


## pauliticalfan

Marcellachella: WA 3rd Legislative District  Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26. #WAcaucus

----------


## rb3b3

> Second is looking more likely... But on the bright side, none of the polls were right about us finishing with a BS 10-16%.


Why is 2nd looking more likely????? I respect what you say so u saying 2nd is more likely is really bothering me!!!!

----------


## RPit

> This is for all of the caucus precincts in that legislative district?


Seems like it "21 out 22 Precints reporting"

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Found it


3rd legistlative district is Spokane....this is Ron's stronghold.

Glad to see he did well there.

He got 47% in the 08 caucus, so he kept up the domination

----------


## rb3b3

> Marcellachella: WA 3rd Legislative District  Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26. #WAcaucus


WOW,,,,,,, AWESOME!!!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Gary ‏ @CoffeePatriot  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Looks like of the 3 candidates in #wacaucus it'll be close b/t #santorum and #romney with #gingrich lagging in 3rd #tcot #teaparty #gop
> 
> Had to post this because it's laughable


Yeah, seriously. This guy is the definition of delusional. What's so maddening is that most in the GOP thinks like him.

----------


## sailingaway

> Wherever the 3rd district is, Ron won big


I hope it isn't Spokane.  We own Spokane already, and it would be nice for that to be somewhere else...

----------


## DanConway

> WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26. #WAcaucus


50% even.  Nice.  That's in or around Spokane, where we expected to do well.  Was hoping it was somewhere else, but still.

----------


## pauliticalfan

51% in that 3rd district.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> I hope it isn't Spokane.  We own Spokane already, and it would be nice for that to be somewhere else...


Its spokane

----------


## RPit

> Gary ‏ @CoffeePatriot  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Looks like of the 3 candidates in #wacaucus it'll be close b/t #santorum and #romney with #gingrich lagging in 3rd #tcot #teaparty #gop
> 
> Had to post this because it's laughable


We got the same votes as the rest of them combined :

122 = Just Paul
122 = 52+44+26 Santorum, Romney, Gingrich PUT TOGETHER

----------


## CTRattlesnake

What gets me more excited are the reports that we dominated in the city of seattle. That was the battleground

----------


## sailingaway

from wiki:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:WA03_109.png

----------


## bbwarfield

around 200 votes in all of spokan? wtf.... they turned away 1500 at one place.... how could they only have 200 in one legislative district?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> from wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:WA03_109.png


No...thats congressional districts

This is legislative districts. The 3 is hard to see...but its spokane

----------


## sailingaway

but that raises the question of which area is still missing. If it is Vancouver, that could dwarf the rest.  Remember the games Maine played with Portland....

----------


## hb6102

Anyone know if there's a stream of the victory party today?

----------


## RPit

> from wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:WA03_109.png


Thats Congressional District. The results were from the 3rd LEGISLATIVE District.

----------


## sailingaway

> No...thats congressional districts
> 
> This is legislative districts. The 3 is hard to see...but its spokane


drat.

----------


## SCOTUSman

> WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26. #WAcaucus


Holy crap!!!!!! That is awesome news. I wonder how we did last time. Even if that is a strong hold, I don't imagine us even in the 2008 caucus doing better than that! That is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## PaulSoHard

Ron Paul did pick up the support of Washington representatives from all 4 corners of the state so I'm hoping for a good showing in that 3rd _congressional_ district as well

----------


## bbwarfield

edit... legistlative vs. congressional

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Lewis County Precinct #51, Whealdon.
Delegate #1. .. Ron Paul
Delegate #2.... Ron Paul
1st Alternate... Mitt Romney
2nd Alternate.. Ron Paul

Straw Poll...
5 Romney
4 Paul
0 Santorum
0 Gingrich

My precinct has a Mormon Church in in.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> edit... legistlative vs. congressional


5th congressional
3rd legislative

----------


## RPit

> spokane is district 5 folks... so this is good news afterall


District 5 as in Congressional. The results were from LEGISLATIVE 3rd, so that really is spokane. But the whole county of Spokane is yet to be counted and we will own all of that

----------


## PaulSoHard

> #WACaucus via Chad Emhemed Precinct in Whitman Count http://i.imgur.com/MqXQU.jpg


http://i.imgur.com/MqXQU.jpg

Look at Paul

----------


## bbwarfield

3rd legislative district... very small part of spokane... 10 blocks..... small but beautiful : )

----------


## SCOTUSman

Wow awesome picture!!!!!

But wait. Santorum has 30 marks, yet has "45" written underneath, what gives. Paul beat him 75-30...by 45 votes. Is that it? Not 75-45 by 30 votes....I hope Santy didn't magically get 15 more votes....

----------


## SCOTUSman

> 3rd legislative district... very small part of spokane... 10 blocks..... small but beautiful : )


Gonzaga is there? Nice. That probably helped us!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> 


Very good news.

Paul lost the caucus there in 08 by 9 votes. Got killed in the primary of course, but that is rural territory.

Good to see we're spanking santorum and romney in the lesser populated areas

----------


## bbwarfield

although it does miff me off two colleges in that district and we only got 122! Im a sore winner right now

----------


## Ekrub

I'm in the third legislative district. My precinct went 9 Paul, 1 Santorum.

----------


## sailingaway

> http://i.imgur.com/MqXQU.jpg
> 
> Look at Paul


EVERYONE at every caucus from now going forward should do this! Count the vote and take a pic and tweet it out to show you did it at the time.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Willard? Um...

Is that what Romney's officially registered under, or is that just the vote tallier pulling a funny?

----------


## Tobias2dope

> Just got back. 
> 
> At least 100 people.
> One person at my table was Someone who used to go to Ron Paul meet-ups and other functions was already there. Problem was i saw who he voted for in the straw poll...Newt. I told him there is no way in hell...my exact words...that he is getting a delegate slot or alternate slot. We had a 'strained' conversation about Ron. He said...i like Ron on 95% of things except....foreign policy....FUUUUUUCKK!..i went off on talking points he could not counter...he tried, but i pounded him so hard he finally just left. In comes more of my precinct. A father with 2 of his voting age daughters. All Ron Paul hardcore supporters. I as precinct leader talked the father into signing up for County delegate. The daughters...no. However...with myself my wife and this father we ended up with 3 county delegates..the max for my precinct... for Ron, and i signed up my 2 voting age kids to be alternates....
> 
> Whew...not bad for a couple hours. 
> 
> As a bit of advice to all those so wrapped up in straw polls?....chill....until these conventions get underway, i suggest staying off the internet if you want to cry about Ron not getting any ...stupid straw poll wins. Its a waste of emotion. Direct your efforts elsewhere...like DONATING MONEY!


YESSSSSSS !!!!!!!

I'm so glad you shelled the hell out of that turncoat.

Good job !!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

> http://i.imgur.com/MqXQU.jpg
> 
> Look at Paul


Why does Sant have 45? I count 29..

----------


## Chowder

Holy hell I'm on the edge of my seat. I can't stop clicking and watching the results. We're going to have the delegates from this state for sure!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Why does Sant have 45? I count 29..


45 is the margin paul won by.

75-30 is 45

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Wow awesome picture!!!!!
> 
> But wait. Santorum has 30 marks, yet has "45" written underneath, what gives. Paul beat him 75-30...by 45 votes. Is that it? Not 75-45 by 30 votes....I hope Santy didn't magically get 15 more votes....


There's another 15 written on the corner under the "Undecideds" not sure what that's for.
I like how they use Willard instead of Mitt, just sayin

----------


## jtwing85

> ....and why wasn't those *maybies* in your car when you went? No excuse.


I met them through canvassing. They didn't want to give me their phone numbers and email addresses, so I didn't really expect them to show up. I live in a very tough precinct to canvass, because it consists of 1 block of houses and then 3 secured access apartment buildings. The only thing I could do was flyer bomb the parking lots and approach people as they were going to their apartment.

----------


## ssjevot

Dominated my precinct.  5 Paul (included 1 converted undecided) 2 Romney (who tried to cheat and claim that one was a PCO when they weren't to steal a delegate slot).  Only RP delegates and alternates.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Dominated my precinct.  5 Paul (included 1 converted undecided) 2 Romney (who tried to cheat and claim that one was a PCO when they weren't to steal a delegate slot).  Only RP delegates and alternates.


lol how did play out with the fake pco?

----------


## IterTemporis

> 45 is the margin paul won by.
> 
> 75-30 is 45


Ok, thanks. But I still say that it is 29. Look at the very last one. It only has 3 lines and then 1 diagonal.

----------


## lordindra3

My precinct was in Bothell WA (suburb north of Bellevue, South of Everett.. Suburb between 2 of the 6 biggest cities in the state), but a small part of Bothell...  My precint had 4 Paul supporters and 1 Santorum, 2 delegates (including myself were Paul delegates)... The place I Caucused must have had 1500 people, basically Bothell, half of kirkland and Kenmore..... This whole place was dominated by Paul and Romney supporters with Santorum and Gingrich not even coming close... I admit, this was Romney country, but a good 40% of the people were Paul supporters and I guess the bright side of this is that this is actually Romney country side of Washington, which is the East side of Seattle (Bellevue, Bothel, Redmond, Kirkland, Issaquah, Kenmore), which is considered the wealthy part of the state... but most delegates in the whole venue (Bastyr University Chapel) were Paul delegates... If you are looking for straws of hope for a straw poll win, you could say that even in Romney territory, it looked like Paul still took about 40%.. So if Paul country (the South, East, North and FAAAAR West) holds out as expected, then thats how we can win. We do well in Romney country, but do REALLY well in Paul friendly areas... The negative side is that turn out was WAAAAY more than expected... Oh well... I was negative nancy on this forum yesterday, when stating that we are "thru" if we lost the straw poll here, but this place reinvigorated me, let me explain why...

I had 17 people all over the state voting.. You know how many stories I heard of people who were Romney supporters saying they LOVE Ron Paul? TONS! People who were Romney supporters were saying "well, I dont like Romney, but its all we got.." But Paul supporters were saying "NO BODY BUT PAUL!" and during caucus speeches, people who were Romney supporters all shook their heads yes when Paul supporters spook, but that they just listen to the media too much... People, Paul is not hated at all, like you hear on the radio. He is loved, but these people are just brainwashed. We just need more time and work and we will win in the end! This movement is bigger than Paul (Paul is just the figure head and symbol) and we will win! I THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> My precinct was in Bothell WA (suburb north of Bellevue, South of Everett.. Suburb between 2 of the 6 biggest cities in the state), but a small part of Bothell...  My precint had 4 Paul supporters and 1 Santorum, 2 delegates (including myself were Paul delegates)... The place I Caucused must have had 1500 people, basically Bothell, half of kirkland and Kenmore..... This whole place was dominated by Paul and Romney supporters with Santorum and Gingrich not even coming close... I admit, this was Romney country, but a good 40% of the people were Paul supporters and I guess the bright side of this is that this is actually Romney country side of Washington, which is the East side of Seattle (Bellevue, Bothel, Redmond, Kirkland, Issaquah, Kenmore), which is considered the wealthy part of the state... but most delegates in the whole venue (Bastyr University Chapel) were Paul delegates... If you are looking for straws of hope for a straw poll win, you could say that even in Romney territory, it looked like Paul still took about 40%.. So if Paul country (the South, East, North and FAAAAR West) holds out as expected, then thats how we can win. We do well in Romney country, but do REALLY well in Paul friendly areas... The negative side is that turn out was WAAAAY more than expected... Oh well... I was negative nancy on this forum yesterday, when stating that we are "thru" if we lost the straw poll here, but this place reinvigorated me, let me explain why...
> 
> I had 17 people all over the state voting.. You know how many stories I heard of people who were Romney supporters saying they LOVE Ron Paul? TONS! People who were Romney supporters were saying "well, I dont like Romney, but its all we got.." But Paul supporters were saying "NO BODY BUT PAUL!" and during caucus speeches, people who were Romney supporters all shook their heads yes when Paul supporters spook, but that they just listen to the media too much... People, Paul is not hated at all, like you hear on the radio. He is loved, but these people are just brainwashed. We just need more time and work and we will win in the end! This movement is bigger than Paul (Paul is just the figure head and symbol) and we will win! I THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!


Very good news, thanks for the info.

I think you're spot on. As long as we take big chunks away from Romney in Seattle area, we will be on a good track. Romney needs to win those areas to make up for where we could win in the east and central. Even Santorum helps us. But glad to see we had solid support.

----------


## rb3b3

> My precinct was in Bothell WA (suburb north of Bellevue, South of Everett.. Suburb between 2 of the 6 biggest cities in the state), but a small part of Bothell...  My precint had 4 Paul supporters and 1 Santorum, 2 delegates (including myself were Paul delegates)... The place I Caucused must have had 1500 people, basically Bothell, half of kirkland and Kenmore..... This whole place was dominated by Paul and Romney supporters with Santorum and Gingrich not even coming close... I admit, this was Romney country, but a good 40% of the people were Paul supporters and I guess the bright side of this is that this is actually Romney country side of Washington, which is the East side of Seattle (Bellevue, Bothel, Redmond, Kirkland, Issaquah, Kenmore), which is considered the wealthy part of the state... but most delegates in the whole venue (Bastyr University Chapel) were Paul delegates... If you are looking for straws of hope for a straw poll win, you could say that even in Romney territory, it looked like Paul still took about 40%.. So if Paul country (the South, East, North and FAAAAR West) holds out as expected, then thats how we can win. We do well in Romney country, but do REALLY well in Paul friendly areas... The negative side is that turn out was WAAAAY more than expected... Oh well... I was negative nancy on this forum yesterday, when stating that we are "thru" if we lost the straw poll here, but this place reinvigorated me, let me explain why...
> 
> I had 17 people all over the state voting.. You know how many stories I heard of people who were Romney supporters saying they LOVE Ron Paul? TONS! People who were Romney supporters were saying "well, I dont like Romney, but its all we got.." But Paul supporters were saying "NO BODY BUT PAUL!" and during caucus speeches, people who were Romney supporters all shook their heads yes when Paul supporters spook, but that they just listen to the media too much... People, Paul is not hated at all, like you hear on the radio. He is loved, but these people are just brainwashed. We just need more time and work and we will win in the end! This movement is bigger than Paul (Paul is just the figure head and symbol) and we will win! I THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!


Wow awesome,, your post is getting me very very excited!!!!!!! I wonder how much the robocalls played a part in all of this??? Anyone care to guess??

----------


## sailingaway

> My precinct was in Bothell WA (suburb north of Bellevue, South of Everett.. Suburb between 2 of the 6 biggest cities in the state), but a small part of Bothell...  My precint had 4 Paul supporters and 1 Santorum, 2 delegates (including myself were Paul delegates)... The place I Caucused must have had 1500 people, basically Bothell, half of kirkland and Kenmore..... This whole place was dominated by Paul and Romney supporters with Santorum and Gingrich not even coming close... I admit, this was Romney country, but a good 40% of the people were Paul supporters and I guess the bright side of this is that this is actually Romney country side of Washington, which is the East side of Seattle (Bellevue, Bothel, Redmond, Kirkland, Issaquah, Kenmore), which is considered the wealthy part of the state... but most delegates in the whole venue (Bastyr University Chapel) were Paul delegates... If you are looking for straws of hope for a straw poll win, you could say that even in Romney territory, it looked like Paul still took about 40%.. So if Paul country (the South, East, North and FAAAAR West) holds out as expected, then thats how we can win. We do well in Romney country, but do REALLY well in Paul friendly areas... The negative side is that turn out was WAAAAY more than expected... Oh well... I was negative nancy on this forum yesterday, when stating that we are "thru" if we lost the straw poll here, but this place reinvigorated me, let me explain why...
> 
> I had 17 people all over the state voting.. You know how many stories I heard of people who were Romney supporters saying they LOVE Ron Paul? TONS! People who were Romney supporters were saying "well, I dont like Romney, but its all we got.." But Paul supporters were saying "NO BODY BUT PAUL!" and during caucus speeches, people who were Romney supporters all shook their heads yes when Paul supporters spook, but that they just listen to the media too much... People, Paul is not hated at all, like you hear on the radio. He is loved, but these people are just brainwashed. We just need more time and work and we will win in the end! This movement is bigger than Paul (Paul is just the figure head and symbol) and we will win! I THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!


the problem is there aren't 50 more Pauls lined up or people as good.  There's sort of a sharp drop off, except maybe for brand new folks whose strenght to stand against offers hasn't been tested.

----------


## PaulSoHard

New Parisite ‏ @NewParisite Close
@Phyxrgon Ron Paul ONLY candidate pledging to preserve SOCIAL SECURITY #WAcaucus pic.twitter.com/rL9t9WaK

----------


## rb3b3

> 45 is the margin paul won by.
> 
> 75-30 is 45


Rattlesnake how would you say it's looking for us in Washington man??

----------


## PaulSoHard

Off a "Washington for Ron Paul" FB page:



> One of two locations reported; 179 mt, 106 rp, 87 rs, 44 gingrich, 17 uncommitted. Thurston county. Other location bigger and coming later this afternoon

----------


## justatrey

From some guy on Facebook:

My friend Kenny just sent me this-
Ron Paul won our straw poll of the 20 precincts caucusing at Chief Umtuch Middle School in Battle Ground Wa. If you don't think your vote counts here are the results:

Ron Paul 165
Mitt Romney 160
Rick Santorum 130
Newt Gingrich 47

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Rattlesnake how would you say it's looking for us in Washington man??


Decent.

Gun to my head, I still say Romney wins...maybe something like 35-33. But the thing is its hard to tell from just a few spotty reports.

I think we did very well out east and in Spokane. Clark county and vancouver is a bit of a mystery and could really swing it either way. Seattle proper seemed to be good for us, while the suburbs went to mitt big time, although in some cases it was close.

Really too hard to tell.

----------


## ssjevot

> lol how did play out with the fake pco?


Honestly really badly at first with her being a jerk, but that is what won us the undecided and she chilled out after we skunked her and didn't vote for her for $#@!.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Off a "Washington for Ron Paul" FB page:


Establishment county. Houses the capital of the state and is generally romney country.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Establishment county. Houses the capital of the state and is generally romney country.


I should correct that. "Washington State for Ron Paul": https://www.facebook.com/groups/2139...3975035300044/

----------


## PaulSoHard

Fennes ‏ @Phyxrgon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Most of #WA #GOP is no better than #MaineGOP now. Trying to cheat #RonPaul out of a win like they did in Maine. #WACaucus #WTF

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Ok, thanks. But I still say that it is 29. Look at the very last one. It only has 3 lines and then 1 diagonal.


I'm guessing that was an honest mistake. The 45 I was worried about....

I think they proably meant 4 dashes then the cross. I do that when I do tallying before. When I do 4 and 5 really quickly, I go from 3 to 5 right away!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> http://i.imgur.com/MqXQU.jpg
> 
> Look at Paul


I hate to be a kill joy.. but isn't Ron Paul 70? not 75?

It is a good error =P... but I still like to be error free regardless if the error is in favor of Ron, Romney, Santorum or Newt. 

I count 14x5 = 70

----------


## justatrey

> I hate to be a kill joy.. but isn't Ron Paul 70? not 75?
> 
> It is a good error =P... but I still like to be error free regardless if the error is in favor of Ron, Romney, Santorum or Newt. 
> 
> I count 14x5 = 70


Ok, considering the fact that the GOP will almost certainly steal HUNDREDS of votes when they are counted, we can let this slide can't we?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Ok, considering the fact that the GOP will almost certainly steal HUNDREDS of votes when they are counted, we can let this slide can't we?


We don't want to "Join" them, we want to "Beat" them.

----------


## justatrey

> We don't want to "Join" them, we want to "Beat" them.


OK then - go get on the phone and notify the Washington GOP ASAP!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> OK then - go get on the phone and notify the Washington GOP ASAP!


No need, they will audit the counts (and maybe fudge them a bit themselves).

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

lol i dont want it changed, but i just wanted to point it out.

also.. people cant seem to count at the GOP lolz.

----------


## RPit

> Ok, considering the fact that the GOP will almost certainly steal HUNDREDS of votes when they are counted, we can let this slide can't we?


This is not the what is on the straw sheet, this is probably someone trying to read of the list and tallying and counting themselves. So tahts just a 'grassroots' tally, not GOP. So don't worry about the mistake, its probably the math problem with the grassroots

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> First results for #wacaucus expected at 3:30 p.m., state GOP chairman Kirby Wilbur says



30 MINUTES

----------


## affa

> http://i.imgur.com/MqXQU.jpg
> 
> Look at Paul


um. both Paul AND santorum added incorrectly at bottom.

----------


## Give me liberty

So far its looking good for us right?
I am liking the results.

----------


## affa

> 45 is the margin paul won by.
> 
> 75-30 is 45


Paul only has 70 ticks in that photo.  75 is written under his name, though.

----------


## Britannia

Hello everyone - I'm following the GOP race with great interest, and wish you, and Dr. Paul, every success.

----------


## justatrey

> So far its looking good for us right?
> I am liking the results.


Yes but the bad news is that it looks to be close between Romney and Paul. Usually close = Romney wins once the GOP establishment "counts" the votes.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

probably is just a RP supporter tallying up votes hastly in the crowd XD...

----------


## Give me liberty

> Yes but the bad news is that it looks to be close between Romney and Paul. Usually close = Romney wins once the GOP establishment "counts" the votes.


I hope not.

----------


## Inkblots

> Hello everyone - I'm following the GOP race with great interest, and wish you, and Dr. Paul, every success.


Hi, and welcome!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Hello everyone - I'm following the GOP race with great interest, and wish you, and Dr. Paul, every success.


Hi Britannia, welcome

----------


## Inkblots

> probably is just a RP supporter tallying up votes hastly in the crowd XD...


Yep.  If you look at the paper, on the bottom left you can see he was counting it up on the back side of a letter from the Ron Paul campaign.

----------


## affa

> Hello everyone - I'm following the GOP race with great interest, and wish you, and Dr. Paul, every success.


welcome!

----------


## Origanalist

> I hope not.


That hope thing doesn't seem to work very well. judging from what I saw Romney was doing pretty good. As far as the rest of the State goes I can only guess. The suspense is killing me.....................

----------


## Inkblots

> Yes but the bad news is that it looks to be close between Romney and Paul. Usually close = Romney wins once the GOP establishment "counts" the votes.


This seems an appropriate moment for everyone's favorite Stalin quote:
"You know, comrades," says Stalin, "that I think in regard to this: I consider it completely unimportant who in the party will vote, or how; but what is extraordinarily important is this — who will count the votes, and how."

----------


## JohnM

> Hello everyone - I'm following the GOP race with great interest, and wish you, and Dr. Paul, every success.


Yes indeed, welcome.  I wonder how many other people over here are following this thread!

----------


## kathy88

> Hello everyone - I'm following the GOP race with great interest, and wish you, and Dr. Paul, every success.


Welcome. Thanks for your support.

----------


## Adam West

> Hello everyone - I'm following the GOP race with great interest, and wish you, and Dr. Paul, every success.


Hi Britannia,

Welcome to the Forum. Hopefully you can join us in a victory celebration.

----------


## Inkblots

> Yes indeed, welcome.  I wonder how many other people over here are following this thread!


I'd not be surprised if it were quite a few.  As Daniel Hannan likes to point out, the American philosophy of liberty is really the traditional British conception, preserved overseas.

----------


## Danjlion7

I just got home fro my messianic jewish synagogue.  What have I missed?

----------


## ProBlue33

Who won Whatcom county?

----------


## Emperius

Anyone have any info as to when these results will be official? I just got home a few minutes ago so I haven't gone through all the threads yet.

----------


## Boss

Lets go RP!! Fox News is talking a whole lot about the incorruptible one right now!!

----------


## Inkblots

> Anyone have any info as to when these results will be official? I just got home a few minutes ago so I haven't gone through all the threads yet.


I've seen people say results will be announced at 3:30 pm PST and others say it's 5 pm PST.  Not sure which is correct.

----------


## jemuf

Ron Paul won Klickitat County with 38 out of about 150, and this was announced to the entire caucus.   All the other candidates got about 30 to 35 votes.

Klickitat County had what was considered a good turnout...about 150.  149 were white and 95% were between 50 and 70.  I think there was 2 young women there.

The caucus was extremely informal.  I can see how elections are won and lost.

Stacks of ballots were passed down the rows.  Voters took a ballot and passed the stack.  The straw vote was check the box next to your candidate's name, and then the ballots were put in to baskets.  I have no idea who did the counting or where.


My precinct awarded one Ron Paul supporter as a 1st level (county) delegate and myself as an alternate.  The PCO and other delegate are older women who support Gingrich (amazing).  Knowing a little about the process was important because we almost got steamed rolled.  When the PCO asked for volunteer delegates the Gingrich supporter immediately raised her hand and her friend seconded her.

Only after the 2 delegates and alternates were chosen did someone ask the question, "Hey how do we know who these delegates support?".  He was on older Romney supporter who didn't understand the process.

There needs to be a strong push for delegates to be thoroughly knowledgeable about Roberts Rules of Order.  It was obvious that it was 2 camps against each other: the one camp that's been doing this for years and the second camp of Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## Inkblots

> Lets go RP!! Fox News is talking a whole lot about the incorruptible one right now!!


Saying nice things, I hope?

----------


## dancjm

WA GOP Chairman Kirby Wilbur says turnout could hit 80k

----------


## Origanalist

"There needs to be a strong push for delegates to be thoroughly knowledgeable about Roberts Rules of Order. It was obvious that it was 2 camps against each other: the one camp that's been doing this for years and the second camp of Ron Paul supporters. "
----------

Yep

----------


## Boss

> Saying nice things, I hope?


So far, so good. Although FNC couldn't resist the tagline of "Ron Paul needs to win a state soon, or..."

They painted in a favorable light the fact that RP was the only Republican candidate in Washington, with a relatively large amount of delegates at stake (I think FNC said 43), although of course this also contains the implication that he will win because he campaigned more there (it seems that a lot of the media likes to think that the candidate who campaigns "the best" usually wins)

I have perceived a slow shift in the perspective of the mainstream media since the Maine votes. I think Dr. Paul's performance in the AZ debate had a subtle effect on MSM reporting also.

----------


## Danan

> Saying nice things, I hope?


They were talking about how this could be Ron's first win. I don't know what to think about this.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Washington has all the elements that could make for an unpredictable and surprising outcome. The surprise could favor Mr. Santorum, as it did in Colorado and Minnesota. But it could just as easily be a surprisingly robust margin for Mr. Romney. Or Mr. Paul collecting his first win.
> 
> Or another disputed vote count. But would that really be so surprising after all?


http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes...he-unexpected/

----------


## libertybrewcity

Are there any RP supporters in the WA state GOP?

----------


## Ronulus

and CNN: Candidates duel it out in key state, OHIO. Romney and Santorum virtual tie.

----------


## Give me liberty

> and CNN: Candidates duel it out in key state, OHIO. Romney and Santorum virtual tie.


typical CNN well what did you expect from a Dem News source.

----------


## jcannon98188

> There's no way 700 people were turned away.  98188 is a Seattle zip code.  Why did you create a user name with your zip code?
> 
> "Atleast Ron Paul is doing great, spoke with someone at the Headquarters, they said that 70% of reported delegates are Ron Paul so far"
> 
> That doesn't make sense.
> 
> I believe you are here to cause trouble.



Uhhh yes. I am here to cause trouble. I have been here for awhile, specifically to cause trouble to this election.... Idiot. 98188 is the zipcode where I grew up in, I have attached that to every username I have ever had. ever.

----------


## Crotale

> Yes indeed, welcome.  I wonder how many other people over here are following this thread!


Well, there's me.

----------


## dancjm

<10% of votes in - Romney is leading #WAcaucus with 31.5%. Paul at 26.9%, Santorum 24.4%, Gingrinch 12.9%

----------


## malkusm

> <10% of votes in - Romney is leading #WAcaucus with 31.5%. Paul at 26.9%, Santorum 24.4%, Gingrinch 12.9%


Source?

----------


## Give me liberty

> <10% of votes in - Romney is leading #WAcaucus with 31.5%. Paul at 26.9%, Santorum 24.4%, Gingrinch 12.9%


Where what county?

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I wouldn't get hopes up for a win, but it looks like we'll pull second.

----------


## PolicyReader

> <10% of votes in - Romney is leading #WAcaucus with 31.5%. Paul at 26.9%, Santorum 24.4%, Gingrinch 12.9%


That'll get better, I don't know if it'll be _we take first_ better or no but it'll improve.




> the other counties will be scattered but majority of the votes lie in King, Pierce, Spokane, and Snohomish county. Of these I expected to lose King, Snohomish. But given the reports we might win King (an acheivement i must say), Lose Snohomish (but we need it to be close), and Pierce might go to Romney but we need to keep it close. Spokane must put us over the top, if we got a massive whooping of other candidates here we can still win...
> 
> Also If we win Pierce and King and close in Snohomish then basically we won.


^Here's the bread and butter

----------


## Savvy Jack

I am no longer going to keep my hopes up but a win would be nice!

----------


## Give me liberty

Its only 10%

----------


## Savvy Jack

Results coming in http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/wa

----------


## Danan

Where do you get the 10% from?

----------


## RonPaulFever

Romney pulling away with Paul in 2nd...8% reporting...still close, though

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/wa

----------


## Crotale

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

Romney 30.0% 788 

Paul 27.0% 710 

Santorum 24.9% 655 

Gingrich 13.8% 363

----------


## James Madison

Watch for Spokane Co. Should be a blowout win for us.

----------


## 8ClicksPerSecond

Romney: 1,272 votes, 31%
Paul: 1,116, 27%


Let's do this!!

----------


## randomname

Politico is worse than Pravda, switching up Santorum and Paul

----------


## Ranger29860

ok now im getting excited

----------


## notsure

user edit

----------


## Ranger29860

we won okanogan! ... lol im loving all this green!

* i need to correct myself.... we SLAUGHTERED THEM IN OKANOGAN

----------


## Canderson

I'm taking it as a good sign that in a lot of counties that Ron won, second didn't go to Romney

----------


## Chester Copperpot

ron is 156 votes away from 1st.. cmon ron paul!!!

----------


## Liberty74

> Results coming in http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/wa


Here we go folks...

----------


## Crotale

Wtf happened in Garfield? We trounced the field in Okanogan and some other states. It's a really strange series of results.

----------


## Esoteric

70% chance to finish 2nd on Intrade.

----------


## Texan4Life

please oh please let us win a state!

----------


## Crotale

I hope we win King County by a landslide.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Wtf happened in Garfield? We trounced the field in Okanogan and some other states. It's a really strange series of results.


with so low trunout its gonna look odd no matter what ... 1 or 2 votes is like 4 or 5% in that case so dont worry about it

----------


## RonPaulFever

Ron and Mitt are each leading in 7 counties with 8% reporting!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Wtf happened in Garfield? We trounced the field in Okanogan and some other states. It's a really strange series of results.


The power of Ogo pogo must be with us!! lol

----------


## parocks

> Wow awesome picture!!!!!
> 
> But wait. Santorum has 30 marks, yet has "45" written underneath, what gives. Paul beat him 75-30...by 45 votes. Is that it? Not 75-45 by 30 votes....I hope Santy didn't magically get 15 more votes....


ron paul has 70 marks, too.

----------


## RPit

In garfield we got 0 votes last go around so be happy we got 4

----------


## jamezelle

the hell is up with the 3 southwest counties ron "won" showing 0% reporting but vote totals are filled in..

Edit: Klickitat, Skamania, and Asotin

----------


## RPit

ya these maps are laggy or something with the percentages

----------


## sailingaway

I saw something that said ROmney won Clark county.  If so, that is a big amount of his support already tallied.

http://www.kgw.com/news/local/Big-tu...141310963.html

----------


## PolicyReader

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes...r/nate-silver/

I'd use the second link more, Silver isn't reporting counties until counts are final where as google et al are reporting the non-finalized projections (which are usually more or less accurate but I prefer to keep my speculation to a minimum.  )

----------


## sailingaway

It looks like 800 were turned away from Benton County which Ron won in a landslide, per twitter unofficial count.  Sure would have liked to have had those 800 votes -- or even 600 of them....




> Tony Benegas, a member of the Benton County Republican Committee who ran the Kennewick caucuses, estimated up to 800 people were turned away from Three Rivers Convention Center. Organizers had expected about 1,500 people, but many more showed up Saturday morning.


http://mynorthwest.com/174/635713/Ro...traw-poll-vote

----------


## 123tim

> ok now im getting excited


Not me.  Constantly watching these results unfold state after state is slowly starting to kill me....
I'm just waiting (and wanting) to be pleasantly surprised.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Ranger29860

now for the mysterious lack of incoming results for a few hours as votes are "adjusted" :P

----------


## Esoteric

> I saw something that said ROmney won Clark county.  If so, that is a big amount of his support already tallied.
> 
> http://www.kgw.com/news/local/Big-tu...141310963.html


Romney will dominate King, though.

----------


## smithtg

> now for the mysterious lack of incoming results for a few hours as votes are "adjusted" :P


too funny

or they will hold out king county until the end to 'adjust' things

----------


## doctor jones

> In garfield we got 0 votes last go around so be happy we got 4


Wrong... we got 34 votes in 2008

----------


## tsai3904

> It looks like 800 were turned away from Benton County which Ron won in a landslide, per twitter unofficial count.  Sure would have liked to have had those 800 votes -- or even 600 of them....


Politico is saying Benton is a Santorum county...lol

http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...on-116301.html

----------


## RPit

> Wrong... we got 34 votes in 2008


Not in the caucus though 

(that Washington Post map is comparing it to the primary last election not the caucus)

----------


## GraniteHills

> now for the mysterious lack of incoming results for a few hours as votes are "adjusted" :P


Just what I was thinking as I wait...and wait...and wait for these maps to update

----------


## affa

why do google results know how many votes cast in each unreported county already?

if you mouse over them, you see stuff like
king 0/2539
pierce 0/381
chelan 0/86
spokane 0/293

etc

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## Give me liberty

> Romney will dominate King, though.


I Doubt it.

----------


## neverseen

Santorum is eating up romney's support something fierce!  I have a feeling if it was paul vs romney only... it'd be nearly 70% romney......

----------


## Paulistinian

I got here late. Is there a current count?

----------


## PolicyReader

Willard
Jefferson
Mason
Wahkiakum
Kittitas
Yakima
Adams
Garfield

Paul
Okanogan
Ferry
Pend Oreille
Asotin
Klickitat
Skamania
Pacific

Santorum
Lincoln
Columbia

Gingrich
None


8% of the vote reporting

----------


## doctor jones

> Not in the caucus though 
> 
> (that Washington Post map is comparing it to the primary last election not the caucus)


So the 34 primary voters can't come caucus? What's with some RP supporters?

----------


## RPit

> why do google results know how many votes cast in each unreported county already?
> 
> if you mouse over them, you see stuff like
> king 0/2539
> pierce 0/381
> chelan 0/86
> spokane 0/293
> 
> etc
> ...


I believe those are the number of precincts in that county.

----------


## neverseen

> why do google results know how many votes cast in each unreported county already?
> 
> if you mouse over them, you see stuff like
> king 0/2539
> pierce 0/381
> chelan 0/86
> spokane 0/293
> 
> etc
> ...


The 0 is the amount of precincts reporting out of the /293 precincts in that county, etc.

----------


## newbitech

google total results are the same as the % reporting increases by 3%

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Not in the caucus though 
> 
> (that Washington Post map is comparing it to the primary last election not the caucus)


google politics is calling it the washington primary , no wonder im confused....
results exactly the same as eslewhere

----------


## RPit

> So the 34 primary voters can't come caucus? What's with some RP supporters?


Agree with you on that.

----------


## liberty2897

> It looks like 800 were turned away from Benton County which Ron won in a landslide, per twitter unofficial count. Sure would have liked to have had those 800 votes -- or even 600 of them....


1500 were turned away....

local newspaper
http://www.tri-cityherald.com/2012/0...rned-away.html

----------


## 123tim

> why do google results know how many votes cast in each unreported county already?
> 
> if you mouse over them, you see stuff like
> king 0/2539
> pierce 0/381
> chelan 0/86
> spokane 0/293
> 
> etc
> ...


It will be interesting to see how many people end up voting in these places.

----------


## Liberty74

> now for the mysterious lack of incoming results for a few hours as votes are "adjusted" :P


Holy $#@! my thinking too...

----------


## newbitech

google results now at 12% vote totals unchanged hmm.

----------


## Savvy Jack

yeap, the two hour delay now.....NEXT?

----------


## Give me liberty

> google results now at 12% vote totals unchanged hmm.


I know i am seeing that as well.

----------


## Ranger29860

> google results now at 12% vote totals unchanged hmm.


they were having issue with counties numbers updating without precints reporting.. they fixed it so the percent finaly caught up

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Yo, I've been watching the Huffpo map for the last 20-30 mins or so and the % reporting has went from 6-12% but the number of votes haven't. Maybe it's just a snafu on their part but it sure seems like the vote tallying statewide has been lagging.

----------


## affa

> Santorum is eating up romney's support something fierce!  I have a feeling if it was paul vs romney only... it'd be nearly 70% romney......


And just as meaningful:

Santorum is eating up Paul's support something fierce!  I have a feeling if it was paul vs romney only... it'd be nearly 70% Paul......

----------


## The_Ruffneck

this is nevada all over again

----------


## opinionatedfool

> google results now at 12% vote totals unchanged hmm.


Very strange.

----------


## newbitech

> they were having issue with counties numbers updating without precints reporting.. they fixed it so the percent finaly caught up


uhhh, do you know how that sounds?  how can numbers update without precincts reporting?  What is that a software glitch on google's end?  And is this your guess, or was it reported somewhere from an authoritative source?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Very strange.


they were correcting and error with precint reporting numbers. numebrs were right percentage was not. Huffpost jsut did the same thing

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

it does seem suspicious that everytime there is a substantial delay in the counting process... our votes either stay the same our goes down =P. not that im implying anything. lolz

----------


## newbitech

cnn reporting 8% in, same numbers.....

----------


## PolicyReader

Willard
Jefferson
Mason
Wahkiakum
Kittitas
Yakima
Adams
Garfield

Paul
Okanogan
Ferry
Pend Oreille
Asotin
Klickitat
Skamania
Pacific

Santorum
Lincoln
Columbia

Gingrich
None


12% of the vote reporting

----------


## Ranger29860

> uhhh, do you know how that sounds?  how can numbers update without precincts reporting?  What is that a software glitch on google's end?  And is this your guess, or was it reported somewhere from an authoritative source?



<- programmer

The precint reported numbers for each county were not updating.. the function they used to determine total percentage reporting uses those numbers. The total popular vote count  and percentage of each canidate is based off of just popular vote. So when they were not updating the precint the percentage was also not doing it. 

Its a pretty obviouse error.

----------


## neverseen

> And just as meaningful:
> 
> Santorum is eating up Paul's support something fierce!  I have a feeling if it was paul vs romney only... it'd be nearly 70% Paul......


HAHAH  right... No way you go from santo to paul.  You go from santo to romney.

----------


## newbitech

> <- programmer
> 
> The precint reported numbers for each county were not updating.. the function they used to determine total percentage reporting uses those numbers. The total popular vote count  and percentage of each canidate is based off of just popular vote. So when they were not updating the precint the percentage was also not doing it. 
> 
> Its a pretty obviouse error.


<- programmer 

do you have any evidence that was happening?  Just curious, did you see the precinct counts change?  The function to calc % is pretty simple.  Divide the number reported by the total number.  Unless they had the wrong total of precincts, why else would the percent change while no new votes come in? 

Is this a problem with every election google posts?  Also why did CNN have the exact same problem?

----------


## smithtg

huffpo showing 12% now in.  faux news still holding at 8%.   it will stay there all night lol

----------


## Ranger29860

> <- programmer 
> 
> do you have any evidence that was happening?  Just curious, did you see the precinct counts change?  The function to calc % is pretty simple.  Divide the number reported by the total number.  Unless they had the wrong total of precincts, why else would the percent change while no new votes come in? 
> 
> Is this a problem with every election google posts?  Also why did CNN have the exact same problem?


the states that showed paul winning in the south west had  0 precint reporting but numbers were showing up... only when the precints filled in on the county level did the state percentage change.. then umbers never changed of actual votes so that can be the only way it happened.


Also cnn and msnbc and all them get there numbers from google

----------


## kylejack

Edit *Wrong state!*

----------


## RPit

> Green Papers is showing:


No way!! Seriously... BS! Wait actually if that is Pierce or clark county that might be good news..

----------


## newbitech

> the states that showed paul winning in the south west had  0 precint reporting but numbers were showing up... only when the precints filled in on the county level did the state percentage change.. then umbers never changed of actual votes so that can be the only way it happened.
> 
> 
> Also cnn and msnbc and all them get there numbers from google


google is the only source?  where is the feed?  that is what I want to see.

----------


## Ranger29860

> google is the only source?  where is the feed?  that is what I want to see.


I have no clue  Fox is the only one that ever seems like it is getting numbers from another source.

----------


## lakerssuck92

> Green Papers is showing:


Isn't that Maine?...

----------


## 1836

> Green Papers is showing:


I'm not seeing that. This is what I'm seeing (pasted):

Non-binding Straw Poll
Contest	Romney	Paul	Santorum	Gingrich
 	Pop
Vote	Qual
Vote	Del	Pop
Vote	%	Del	Pop
Vote	%	Del	Pop
Vote	%	Del	Pop
Vote	%	Del
Statewide	3,980	3,980	40	1,272	31.960%	13	1,161	29.171%	12	991	24.899%	10	556	13.970%	5
Delegates	 	 	40	 	 	13	 	 	12	 	 	10	 	 	5

----------


## justatrey

> Green Papers is showing:


What is this? Maine? It's dated Feb 11.

----------


## Give me liberty

> What is this? Maine? It's dated Feb 11.


Yup i think it is.

----------


## RPit

lmao at trolling!

----------


## ONUV

santorum and gingrich need to gtfo of the race already.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> santorum and gingrich need to gtfo of the race already.


Newt will soon enough, Rick sure as hell isnt though...not when you are running 2nd nationally and polling 1st/2nd in most other states.

----------


## kylejack

> Isn't that Maine?...


$#@!, sorry, I clicked the wrong page.

----------


## RonPaulRules

If Rick Santorum beats Ron, ill $#@!ing cry like a bitch.

----------


## newbitech

here is ap results..

reason I post these is cause I am looking to see how the results get from the caucus to the news.  

found this article

http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/top-stories/158375/how-google-beat-associated-press-with-iowa-caucus-results-and-why-it-matters-santorum-romney/




> As GOP workers in Des Moines entered and verified each precinct’s results on a system set up by Google, the current totals were pushed to a map on Google’s elections page, to the home page of the Republican Party of Iowa, and to precinct and county-level tables accessible by anyone, including the AP.


I recommend reading this article to anyone who wants to know how results get from the precincts to the news. 




> “It’s fairly common knowledge that the only place to get primary/election data is from AP, and through various sources we knew that the NYTimes, MSNBC and HuffPo were all using AP feeds,” Gabriel Dance, Guardian U.S. interactive editor, told me by email. But early in the night, Open Editor Amanda Michel noticed that the map on the Iowa GOP site was the same as the one on Google’s elections site.


Here are AP results independent from google. 

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/e...CTION=POLITICS

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> If Rick Santorum beats Ron, ill $#@!ing cry like a bitch.


Squeal like a pig, boy.

----------


## Crotale

> If Rick Santorum beats Ron, ill $#@!ing cry like a bitch.


We're far more likely to finish 1st than 3rd. Of course, a close 2nd is the most likely outcome. What is encouraging, though, is that we seem to be picking up the most delegates again.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> santorum and gingrich need to gtfo of the race already.


Isn't it a little arrogant to demand candidates doing _better_ overall be the ones to drop out?

----------


## KMX

They are trying to figure how to stall the win so they can announce it after super tuesday. BET!

----------


## opinionatedfool

what the heck is going on? Nothing new is coming in. They probably ran into "discrepancies"

----------


## Give me liberty

> They are trying to figure how to stall the win so they can announce it after super tuesday. BET!


I think so i bet they know that Ron paul won it and are surprised by the numbers that's my bet.

----------


## smithtg

> what the heck is going on? Nothing new is coming in. They probably ran into "discrepancies"


how hard is it really?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Newt is trying to hold out until like the south-eastern states... the "confederate" states.

----------


## KMX

@CNN is saying a win in #wacaucus is not important. Suprise suprise the media trying to downplay a potential #RonPaul win.

----------


## newbitech

so according to that article, caucus totals from Iowa are aggregated with spreadsheet.

I bet all caucuses use the same basic template.  good to know.

----------


## RPit

I'm starting to feel they won't reveal all the results today... The King County chair is a bitch and the Snohomish County chair is a vote suppressing cheater. And sadly these are 2 of he biggest counties... I hope we come out of these doing well

----------


## Give me liberty

> @CNN is saying a win in #wacaucus is not important. Suprise suprise the media trying to downplay a potential #RonPaul win.


typical.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Cowlitz Caucus!

----------


## RPit

> @CNN is saying a win in #wacaucus is not important. Suprise suprise the media trying to downplay a potential #RonPaul win.


and if Romney wins it'll automatically become Romney as his biggest momentum.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> how hard is it really?


pretty damn hard if you need to count all the votes with your fingers and thumbs

----------


## RPit

> Cowlitz Caucus!


thats what i'm talking about  hahahaha

----------


## Agorism

Cowlitz Caucus recorded alrdy?

----------


## RPit

Is Cowlitz going to be another Spokane? DAmn!!!! I'm excited after watching that video.. Lets see how big we do there !!!!!! YAAA!!! I need to shout!!!!

----------


## RPit

> Cowlitz Caucus recorded alrdy?


nope.

----------


## Agorism

That video sys Vancouver, Washington.

Is that in Cowlitz county?

----------


## mk8

36% to 25%. Its over

----------


## deputydon

I'm already finding these results strange. There are counties that Paul has only received 8 votes out of over 100 votes.

----------


## hb6102

Another update, Frothy and Ron TIED for 2nd

----------


## Danan

Oh are you serious FOX? -.-

----------


## Blue

Updated. Looks like Romney is running away with it.

----------


## GraspingForPeace

> 36% to 25%. Its over


It's 13% of the vote without the larger caucuses being counted yet, you dummy.

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

Santorum? This is a joke, right?

----------


## kylejack

Google showing



AP and NYTimes still have the former numbers.

----------


## newbitech

Paul and Santorum tied exactly at the 13.8% google update.

----------


## Ronulus

How the hell does Ron Paul and Rick Santorum tie with the exact same number of votes counted at this point? That has to be the most bizzare coincidence in the history of voting.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Isn't it a little arrogant to demand candidates doing _better_ overall be the ones to drop out?


While I don't think frothy is likely to drop (and I certainly wouldn't in his place) I think that saying he's doing better is misleading.
In *some* polls he's stronger (in some not) and he does have more beauty contest wins (but he's weaker on delegates).
Be that as it may he's not on all the ballots, is low on funds and has a weaker ground game.  So while he's not "out" at this stage I don't think it can be said he's doing better unless you pin it down to a detail, because there are _some aspects_ he's doing better in, it's just not all/most when you weigh them out.

2c

but yeah, no way he's going anywhere yet, he's still too competitive to do that.

----------


## mk8

> It's 13% of the vote without the larger caucuses being counted yet, you dummy.


Thanks for adding the personal attack at the end. Very necessary.

----------


## GraniteHills

Oh, $#@! you GOP. Seriously? After an hour-long wait RP and Santorum JUST _HAPPEN_ TO HAVE AN IDENTICAL # OF VOTES?

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> Google showing
> 
> 
> 
> AP and NYTimes still have the former numbers.


When I hover over Whitman county it shows 0% reporting, but Ron Paul winning. lulz

----------


## newbitech

and how do we go from 12% precincts with about 3k votes to 13.8% with some 15k votes?  mmkay...

----------


## justatrey

$#@!.

----------


## newbitech

lets see what ap's update does

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> That video sys Vancouver, Washington.
> 
> Is that in Cowlitz county?


Yes, Vancouver is part in Cowlitz and part in Clark County.

----------


## KMX

I thought Clark CO was all Ron Paul??? WTF

----------


## Give me liberty

> I thought Clark CO was all Ron Paul??? WTF



The switched the votes.

----------


## Ranger29860

> and how do we go from 12% precincts with about 3k votes to 13.8% with some 15k votes?  mmkay...



% reporting does nto represent total votes only total precints reporting.

----------


## smithtg

effing bs.  someones stupid ass joke

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Come on, people!  Don't despair until _after_ we lose, at least!  Have some decency! 

Things can change quickly.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

third party run.......

----------


## dagnybell

Soooooo, while we're waiting, I thought I'd share my talking points from the caucus today in case they might help someone else...

I support Ron Paul because:
* He understands the debt and that the debt is the greatest threat we face.
* He understands the economy and that the economy is the biggest issue for this election
* He understands and respects the constitution and knows that the freedoms protected by it are what made this country great
* He understands that Freedom, Peace, and Prosperity are inextricably linked and that you can't have any one of them for long without the others.
Also, according to recent national polls, he has the best chance of all the GOP candidates of beating Obama in November.

I tried to keep it short and sweet in case I only got a minute to talk.  I also tried to keep it positive and non-controversial.  

I didn't end up getting to use it because they didn't allow speakers to get up in front of everyone at my caucus and all the people in my precinct were already Ron Paul supporters.  :-)

I hope this helps someone out there!

----------


## Esoteric

3rd place.  No way the establishment will let us beat santorum.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

According to google results we are tied with Santorum. I don't even see how people look at him and imagine him as POTUS.

----------


## ONUV

maybe paul needs to start attacking romney.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

so a long delay without results and Santorum magically appears right next to Ron Paul... LOLzzzz. and Romney pulling ahead.

----------


## rb3b3

I just wanna punch sanatorium in his big schnozzola, I fkn hate him!!!! There I said it, I feel better now!

----------


## newbitech

what I would like to know, who decides the intervals in which to report the data to the press?  hmmm..  that has to come from the top.

----------


## Ekrub

I wouldnt worry about santorum. I imagine we'll beat him in spokane and he'll come in third in King.

----------


## kylejack

> and how do we go from 12% precincts with about 3k votes to 13.8% with some 15k votes?  mmkay...


Precincts do not necessarily have equal number of voters, and smaller precincts can probably report results faster.

----------


## rb3b3

> 3rd place.  No way the establishment will let us beat santorum.


I couldn't agree with you more, in fact I wouldn't be shocked at all to see a neck and neck race between sant andromney for Washington, this way it looks like a 2 man race heading into super Tuesday!

----------


## justatrey

Literally within seconds of the latest update, CNN started covering Washington. When Paul was only 4% behind for the last hour, almost no mention of Washington.

----------


## flynn

GOP is a private club.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Ron Paul	 4,203	 24.6   %

Rick Santorum	 4,203	 24.6 %

If god exists... he/she likes to play cruel jokes on us.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> third party run.......


Paul tried that and got less than 0.5% of the vote.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Google showing
> 
> 
> 
> AP and NYTimes still have the former numbers.


So, not that it really matters but why is *S*torum suddenly listed _above_ *P*aul now that Santo has managed the climb to equal votes?

----------


## newbitech

> Precincts do not necessarily have equal number of voters, and smaller precincts can probably report results faster.


nahh..  all the precincts get reported at the same time in intervals.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Gingrich needs to get his fat ass out of the race. He hasn't done a damn thing since South Carolina. We've beaten him in most states, and yet no one talks about him losing. Disgusting.

----------


## Aratus

mitt and rick as a dynamic duo are about to be a total thing of the past.
ole wily newtie savages young rick S as he slides way down in the polls?

----------


## Danan

> what I would like to know, who decides the intervals in which to report the data to the press?  hmmm..  that has to come from the top.


I don't even see what they are waiting for in the first place. The caucusses stopped hours ago and the precinct chairmen had the numbers right afterwards. Is there any explanation for this ridiculous process other than to make it easier to rig everything? -.-

----------


## FSP-Rebel

i'm exhausted

----------


## kahless

> So, not that it really matters but why is *S*torum suddenly listed _above_ *P*aul now that Santo has managed the climb to equal votes?


Whoever is inputting the number the numbers at AP got their marching orders.

----------


## Esoteric

> Paul tried that and got less than 0.5% of the vote.



and 0.5% of this forum knew who he was back then.  and 50% probably weren't even born.

----------


## Adam West

> Ron Paul	 4,203	 24.6   %
> 
> Rick Santorum	 4,203	 24.6 %
> 
> If god exists... he/she likes to play cruel jokes on us.


Is that for real?

----------


## pauliticalfan

What the $#@!. Why does Romney keep going higher? And you're trying to tell me that Santorum is beating us? There's no $#@!ing way. I've been following precinct results all $#@!ing day, and it's been a Paul/Romney battle. The fix is in.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Gingrich needs to get his fat ass out of the race. He hasn't done a damn thing since South Carolina. We've beaten him in most states, and yet no one talks about him losing. Disgusting.


Gingrich is staying in the race to make it to the south-eastenr states, the confederate states, to do well. We all would like to see Newt drop out, but as long as he has money.. he will stay.

----------


## mosquitobite



----------


## rb3b3

This is what I i don't understand, I was watching the twitter updates all day and never did I think sanatorium had any shot at all for second place unreal!!! The funny thing is they are cheating and they don't evencareanymore how blatantly obvious it is anymore just as long as Ron Paul gains no momentum whatsoever ever at all,,,

----------


## Esoteric

> Gingrich needs to get his fat ass out of the race. He hasn't done a damn thing since South Carolina. We've beaten him in most states, and yet no one talks about him losing. Disgusting.


Listen to yourself.  What happens when Gingrich drops out?  Santorum wins the whole thing.

----------


## kahless

> and 0.5% of this forum knew who he was back then.  and 50% probably weren't even born.


The first and last time I saw him back then was on Morton Downey.

----------


## MozoVote

Those counties in central Washington are small "plains towns" much like the midwest or eastern Colorado where Santorum has also done well. It's a cultural fit for him, so I'm not too surprised.

----------


## tbone717

> third party run.......


Been there, done that.  The GOP and Dems will spend 100's of millions of dollars on the general.  Paul can never raise enough money to compete if he were to run on the LP ticket (which is the only option to get him on 50 state ballots).  With an LP run he loses soft support from GOP voters, and he will lose vital support from local GOP officials who have backed him in the primary.  Elected officials and party activists won't stick their neck out for a candidate who leaves the GOP to run on the LP ticket.

----------


## flynn

> Ron Paul	 4,203	 24.6   %
> 
> Rick Santorum	 4,203	 24.6 %
> 
> If god exists... he/she likes to play cruel jokes on us.


"Those who cast the votes decide nothing. Those who count the votes decide everything." - Stalin

----------


## Adam West

There's this same pattern over and over again. Somethings not right...

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

vote flipping, fraud.

----------


## veto

Has Seattle reported yet? I would think Paul would do good there.

----------


## tbone717

> Gingrich is staying in the race to make it to the south-eastenr states, the confederate states, to do well. We all would like to see Newt drop out, but as long as he has money.. he will stay.


Right the thinking right now is that he will try to use GA, MS and AL to insert himself back into this race for the later states.

----------


## rb3b3

What pctof the votes are in?

----------


## RPit

We will be 2nd for sure. There is no question about that... But how Romney pulled that big a lead (lead of 400 just from that county that turned away 1500 people!!) tells me this is all BS!

So he pulls 400+ lead in the county that turns voters away? Thats bull$#@!..

----------


## KingNothing

> vote flipping, fraud.





Can we hold the insanity back for a few hours at least?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Online result maps acting really screwy. Different maps have different % in, raw vote never changes. I have a hard time believing all these sites are having glitches.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Can we hold the insanity back for a few hours at least?


There's been 3 examples of fraud all today.

1500 people turned away, robocalls in the AM telling people the caucus was delayed a week, and the count for one county taken into secret.

Vote flipping is a real thing as well. Go check out the thread.

This is Iowa 3.0 and Maine 2.0

----------


## deputydon

I would imagine we have a pretty good chance to win the city of Seattle... I mean, its an incredibly diverse city, a lot of minorities also, and to my knowledge, Paul usually does pretty well with them.

----------


## WD-NY

> Soooooo, while we're waiting, I thought I'd share my talking points from the caucus today in case they might help someone else...
> 
> I support Ron Paul because:
> * He understands the debt and that the debt is the greatest threat we face.
> * He understands the economy and that the economy is the biggest issue for this election
> * He understands and respects the constitution and knows that the freedoms protected by it are what made this country great
> * He understands that Freedom, Peace, and Prosperity are inextricably linked and that you can't have any one of them for long without the others.
> Also, according to recent national polls, he has the best chance of all the GOP candidates of beating Obama in November.
> 
> ...


This is a really great summation of Dr. Paul's platform. Thanks for sharing

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> We will be 2nd for sure. There is no question about that... But how Romney pulled that big a lead (lead of 400 just from that county that turned away 1500 people!!) tells me this is all BS!
> 
> So he pulls 400+ lead in the county that turns voters away? Thats bull$#@!..


I would have loved to have seen the people who were rejected... 

Those votes could have made all the difference between 2nd and 3rd tonight.

----------


## flynn

> I would imagine we have a pretty good chance to win the city of Seattle... I mean, its an incredibly diverse city, a lot of minorities also, and to my knowledge, Paul usually does pretty well with them.


Ron Paul does well anywhere with a solid majority of the population plugging in the interweb.

----------


## newbitech

> I don't even see what they are waiting for in the first place. The caucusses stopped hours ago and the precinct chairmen had the numbers right afterwards. Is there any explanation for this ridiculous process other than to make it easier to rig everything? -.-


yeah it's kind of weird.  Are they certifying the results before they release them?  Did the caucus really stop hours ago?  its only 8 on the east coast.

----------


## deputydon

What the hell the Google map keeps increasing total % but the numbers aren't going up.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

TIED with Santorum..

Washington Caucus

22.1% reporting


Mitt Romney 
6,101

35.6%


Ron Paul 
4,203

24.6%


Rick Santorum 
4,203

24.6%


Newt Gingrich 
2,028

11.8%


 Others 
580

3.4%

----------


## Savvy Jack

jumped up to 22% count same

----------


## jnz

> third party run.......


Too late. he should have done that from the beginning. They have made him look like (through fraud) someone who can't win a single state and he woudn't be taken seriously now.  Too bad...

----------


## kahless

Is anyone really surprised after what happened in Maine.  I came here today with that in mind and with the hope GOP would not pull their shenanigans again.

----------


## MozoVote

> I would imagine we have a pretty good chance to win the city of Seattle... I mean, its an incredibly diverse city, a lot of minorities also, and to my knowledge, Paul usually does pretty well with them.


This is still mostly mainline GOP attending these caucuses though. Ron should do better than central Washington, but he did not win Seattle in 2008.

----------


## Adam West

America is no longer "The cradle of Democracy." The whole process wreaks of fraud and political thuggery. If one thing occurs as a result of this election, I hope it is the exposure of this corrupt voting system. Unfortunately, nothing probably will. Apathy reigns...

----------


## blocks

> What the hell the Google map keeps increasing total % but the numbers aren't going up.


Same here...percentage went from 13% to 16%, now 22% all with the same numbers (Santo and Paul tied).

----------


## RPit

> I would imagine we have a pretty good chance to win the city of Seattle... I mean, its an incredibly diverse city, a lot of minorities also, and to my knowledge, Paul usually does pretty well with them.


King County is establishment land, but I hope for a close finish or a win in King County.. But I simply can't believe the results at this point seriously..

----------


## michael6186

> Too late. he should have done that from the beginning. They have made him look like (through fraud) someone who can't win a single state and he woudn't be taken seriously now.  Too bad...


On the flipside - if you run third party, you're excluded from the 20+ GOP debates on national television...

----------


## flynn

> Is anyone really surprised after what happened in Maine.  I came here today with that in mind and with the hope GOP would not pull their shenanigans again.


It's the same feeling that maybe one day the lions are to become vegetarians.

----------


## dagnybell

> This is a really great summation of Dr. Paul's platform. Thanks for sharing


Thanks, and you're welcome!

----------


## newbitech

very strange things happening with the reported numbers to ap vs the reported numbers to google/

why two different set of numbers?

----------


## asurfaholic

is REV PAC watching WA???? They made such a big deal out in Michigan where Paul was never expected to run away. This should be where all their vote watching resources are allocated..

----------


## newbitech

google has 1498 precincts reporting.  ap has 1499 precincts reporting at the 22.1/22% update..

----------


## pauliticalfan

Great, now this GOP Chairman is a pundit. What a jackass.

----------


## GraniteHills

ha now it's up to 28.5%

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## kylejack

Party chair said on CNN he expects Paul to do well in King and Spokane.

----------


## Tobias2dope

Are we really losing to santorum ?

WTF is going on here ?

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Wide open process."

Yeah right, Wolf.

----------


## MozoVote

Santorum is coming in 3rd-4th on the west side of Puget sound. Odds are the urbane voters on the east side will also be rejecting him.

----------


## deputydon

> This is still mostly mainline GOP attending these caucuses though. Ron should do better than central Washington, but he did not win Seattle in 2008.


Well, Ron Paul also won the city of Detroit this time around. So anything could happen...

----------


## newbitech

google now has 1937 precincts  ap has 1878.

----------


## MozoVote

> Are we really losing to santorum ?
> 
> WTF is going on here ?


Santorum is winning the hayfields and potato farms in central WA. Let's see the numbers from the Pacific side before crying in our beer.

----------


## rb3b3

> google now has 1937 precincts  ap has 1878.


Are we still ties withs sant?

----------


## pauliticalfan

So in the early returns, Paul has 8 counties and Romney has 8 counties. Now Romney has 16 counties and Paul still has 8? Right...

----------


## deputydon

> Party chair said on CNN he expects Paul to do well in King and Spokane.


Then he followed that up by saying he had a caucus at his own house with people that have never been involved in this process before, and it was overwhelming in support of..... Mitt Romney...

----------


## newbitech

why the difference  in reporting to the two news sources?  the % are different for each source and growing yet the vote totals havent budged and match on bout sources.

----------


## wgadget

His own "special" caucus, no doubt.

----------


## Danan

> Then he followed that up by saying he had a caucus at his own house with people that have never been involved in this process before, and it was overwhelming in support of..... Mitt Romney...


Hahahahaha! In the house of the party chair? Oh dear...

----------


## RPit

> Then he followed that up by saying he had a caucus at his own house with people that have never been involved in this process before, and it was overwhelming in support of..... Mitt Romney...


Because new 'caucus goers' usually think i might have the wrong address 'this is someone's house' lol

----------


## KingNothing

> There's been 3 examples of fraud all today.
> 
> 1500 people turned away, robocalls in the AM telling people the caucus was delayed a week, and the count for one county taken into secret.


Those things are shady.  That is not fraud.




> Vote flipping is a real thing as well. Go check out the thread.

----------


## GraniteHills

> His own "special" caucus, no doubt.


His basement probably fits 1,000+. And they will all have voted for Romney, no doubt.

----------


## PolicyReader

So does anyone know more clearly how the method for google updates works here?

from 13.8%-28.5% reporting with zero numeric change do either vote totals or %of vote displayed..
I feel like I'm missing something

----------


## Esoteric

CNN:  This is a "Big disappointment for Ron Paul".  He was "Expecting a win".

So when we do bad, we're invisible, and when we do well, it's a disappointment.

----------


## Danan

> why the difference  in reporting to the two news sources?  the % are different for each source and growing yet the vote totals havent budged and match on bout sources.


I believe they add incoming votes before they add the precinct to the total of incoming precincts for some reason. That's why there are some counties with 0/x reported but with votes showing. And as soon as these precincts are added up the total percentage reported changes (because they are based on number of precincts).

But no clue why this is the case.

----------


## Ranger29860

ok looks like google is finaly caught up on precints so next percentage update is legit

----------


## newbitech

ap finally "caught up" to goog on precincts reporting.  both STILL have same vote totals.

----------


## deputydon

Since 18% on Google the vote counts haven't changed, but the vote % has increase like 4 different times...

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

At what point does shady things turn into something illegal?

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Something doesn't feel right in my gut...again. We can't claim anything yet, but I would like for someone to do a statistical analysis like what was done for SC. Maybe we can see a blatant flipping of a trend line or something.




> So does anyone know more clearly how the method for google updates works here?
> 
> from 13.8%-28.5% reporting with zero numeric change do either vote totals or %of vote displayed..
> I feel like I'm missing something

----------


## kylejack

Ari Fleischer said Newt is finished in this race.

----------


## Ranger29860

> ap finally "caught up" to goog on precincts reporting.  both STILL have same vote totals.


because as i said before  the total popular vote is entered seperately and the precint reporting is entered after.

----------


## flynn

> At what point does shady things turn into something illegal?


If they get caught. Now who's asking?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

cmon spokane and seattle.. CMON.

----------


## newbitech

oh AP had the "scoop" on goog for that last round on precincts reporting.

----------


## Savvy Jack

30% no change

----------


## JJ2

> So does anyone know more clearly how the method for google updates works here?
> 
> from 13.8%-28.5% reporting with zero numeric change do either vote totals or %of vote displayed..
> I feel like I'm missing something


See my post here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4242920

----------


## newbitech

> because as i said before  the total popular vote is entered seperately and the precint reporting is entered after.


entered?  how so?  the data is all compiled on a master spreadsheet that is shared with goog and ap.  

so you are telling me that the people who get the master spreadsheet go...

yeah we had some precincts report.  but hang on while we count the votes!  Ha, no doubt..

----------


## newbitech

cause they are counting the vote with an abacus right?  its not sent in on a spreadsheet to central..

----------


## hammy

Guys... im all for optimism... but I hate coming on here and seeing a bunch of threads on how we're going to "take a state" and we end up coming in third... its depressing

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Ranger29860

> entered?  how so?  the data is all compiled on a master spreadsheet that is shared with goog and ap.  
> 
> so you are telling me that the people who get the master spreadsheet go...
> 
> yeah we had some precincts report.  but hang on while we count the votes!  Ha, no doubt..


well how else would you explain it? What other possible thing could it be? It isnt helping anyone since nothing is changing it just seems to be some sort of lag.

----------


## JJ2

Here's what I posted on the other thread:

OK, I figured it out folks.

The counties that were already reporting their numbers but said 0% reporting are now saying 100% reporting.

That's why the overall % reporting is increasing without any new vote numbers.

But still the numbers (4,203 for both Paul and Santorum) are FISHY!

----------


## newbitech

> well how else would you explain it? What other possible thing could it be? It isnt helping anyone since nothing is changing it just seems to be some sort of lag.


yeah its lag.  but its definitely not lag in the spreadsheet or the data feeds coming out on the news sources.  definitely not.

----------


## 3kgt

So who else needs a drink real bad?

----------


## pauliticalfan

It's not easy to keep being disappointed like this. I'm afraid that's why people aren't turning out in as big numbers as we'd have liked.

----------


## newbitech

oh and ranger, I am not mocking you.  I am realizing the implication of what you are saying being true with an understand on how the process works to collect the numbers and report them to the press.

----------


## Ranger29860

> yeah its lag.  but its definitely not lag in the spreadsheet or the data feeds coming out on the news sources.  definitely not.



verification mayby?

----------


## Ranger29860

> oh and ranger, I am not mocking you.  I am realizing the implication of what you are saying being true with an understand on how the process works to collect the numbers and report them to the press.


lol it passes the time!

----------


## rb3b3

We need to close the gap comsiderably on the next update or I'm shutting my iPad down and going to bed!

----------


## JJ2

> It's not easy to keep being disappointed like this. I'm afraid that's why people aren't turning out in as big numbers as we'd have liked.


Yeah, I think Alex Jones was right when he said that we are going to start seeing a decrease in momentum. But this week was not a good time for him to say that--self-fulfilling prophecy and all that.

----------


## newbitech

in other words, why would they say, oh yeah some precincts have given us the numbers.  here tell everyone how many precincts we have numbers for.  But give us a minute or 10 or 30 for our spread sheet to do basic addition.

----------


## flynn

Ladies and gentlemen, let's synchronize our thoughts to help Ron Paul.

----------


## PolicyReader

> because as i said before  the total popular vote is entered seperately and the precint reporting is entered after.


That's the info I was looking for, wish they'd just show a "% pending" total or something so we knew what the current numbers actually represented 
saying 13% reporting through 30%+ reporting all apply to the identical set of raw numbers isn't a very accurate way of displaying the data

----------


## RPit

> cmon spokane and seattle.. CMON.


we can't possibly win it big in Seattle. If we did I will be cheering off the top of my lungs and that'll be a win in itself whether we win overall or no.

----------


## michael6186

> Guys... im all for optimism... but I hate coming on here and seeing a bunch of threads on how we're going to "take a state" and we end up coming in third... its depressing


I agree. We can't jump to the conclusion that he's going to win after a few positive Twitter reports, especially since the polls didn't have us in first. It sets us up for disappointment.

BUT

We have everything stacked against us - the GOP machine and the entire mainstream media. I'm proud of what we've accomplished to date - and remember - it's all about the delegates.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Ron speaking on CNN soon... 

They keep saying Paul was expected to win, what a bunch of bull$#@!. 

They are just trying to downplay him even more, the fact we basically doubled our poll numbers and could potentially finish 2nd won't mean anything to them...

----------


## KMX

Ron Paul wins Clark CO in 08 but not 12???

----------


## newbitech

> lol it passes the time!


yep I am screenshoting every update from both goog and ap as well as feeding the data to my database as they update.

----------


## Origanalist

The Sammamish plateau that CNN is talking about is definetely NOT Ron Paul territory. I wouldn't take that vote too serious. They aren't very representative of the State.

----------


## newbitech

and right now, my database is starving from a total lack of vote total updates for at least the last 20 minutes, despite my column for precinct totals filling up fast.

----------


## newbitech

> That's the info I was looking for, wish they'd just show a "% pending" total or something so we knew what the current numbers actually represented 
> saying 13% reporting through 30%+ reporting all apply to the identical set of raw numbers isn't a very accurate way of displaying the data


yeah, and if you understand how the news sources get their updates, what it means is that the vote totals are getting held up on the master spread sheet.  why?

----------


## Aratus

was the good doctor polling very well as rick santorum began to ignoramus slip?
newt gingrich clearly has a southern strategy predicated on georgia and he is an
afterthought. this has elements of iowa in it and if we hang in there we will do 
well in idaho and north dakota. if we close in on mitt and leave rick in the dust...

----------


## newbitech

> verification mayby?


i mean what is there to verify.  If the precincts have reported, that means their numbers are on their spread sheet.  How do you verify the numbers on a spreadsheet?  The data you get is the data you get. All you need to do is =sum(A:1-A10) the fields.   ehhe.

----------


## newbitech

here we go, new numbers'

----------


## rb3b3

Is this too big of a mountain to climb to get 1st with 70% still to go?

----------


## deputydon

Aaaaannnd we lose.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

PAUL LEADS SANTORUM BY LESS THAN 50 VOTES WITH NEW UPDATE

----------


## KMX

Stop crying!!!!  It's all about the DELEGATES!!! Ron Paul got a bunch!!!   Tampa here we come!

----------


## Ranger29860

wtf santorum talking about the constitution

----------


## rideurlightning

King County is way lost. $#@! it.

----------


## lakerssuck92

Romney is crushing in King county

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Ladies and gentlemen, let's synchronize our thoughts to help Ron Paul.


Oooohhhmmm.......Oooohhhmmm

----------


## MozoVote

I can keep this in perspective. Paul will likely post a good second place here and might crack the 27% maximum he got in Minnestoa.

I'd be very pleased to see Ron win any counties in N.C. or go over 20% here.

----------


## rideurlightning

> Stop crying!!!!  It's all about the DELEGATES!!! Ron Paul got a bunch!!!   Tampa here we come!


They'll just rig the convention too. I'll be optimistic, but the GOP is corrupt beyond fixing.

----------


## RPit

Lmao Liberal (King) County taking it away for Romney... Honestly I think the county chair (who IS a cheater) is screwing us over. There is NO WAY the difference is that big.

----------


## Ranger29860

omg anyone jsut hear what santorum just said

----------


## Origanalist

> Is this too big of a mountain to climb to get 1st with 70% still to go?


It seems to me these things have stayed on a almost impossibly even keel after the first 15% or so gets reported. I don't see how it's possible.

----------


## WD-NY

How the $#@! does Santorum rock out all of these caucuses will NO ORGANIZATION/GROUND-GAME?? WTF

Ron should be attacking Santorum on the stump - he doesn't attack anyone during his stupid rally speeches. 

Oh, and CNN is now showing Santorum giving a speech and guess what.. he's reading a $#@!ing speech off the teleprompter. 

Looks and sounds "presidential" to me. I don't give a crap who you are, no one sounds better off-the-cuff than they do reading a prepared speech. 

Santorum gets it. He's in the major leagues now and when you're in the majors YOU DELIVER FORMAL F**CKING SPEECHES.

----------


## Savvy Jack

> wtf santorum talking about the constitution


Where?

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> They'll just rig the convention too. I'll be optimistic, but the GOP is corrupt beyond fixing.


Well then get yourself elected and fix it. 

If Ron Paul gave up as easily as we do he wouldn't have made it out of the 80s.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Where?


cnn

----------


## Savvy Jack

> omg anyone jsut hear what santorum just said


no, link?

----------


## michael6186

The verdict is in: it's really, reaaaally hard to break through the mainstream media blackout.

But we've got the delegate game down, so I'm not worried.

----------


## wgadget

In 2008, I was a delegate in GA. The smarm just OOOOOZED off of the GOP Establishment figures.

Seriously. My first exposure to these creeps is not something I cherish.

----------


## Savvy Jack

> cnn


thanks, OMW

----------


## MozoVote

C'mon... no mystery here. Santorum has captured the anti-Romney meme in most parts of the country. And he pushes the "Faith and Family" buttons which still play to a wide swath of the GOP base.

----------


## Muwahid

> omg anyone jsut hear what santorum just said


Santorum is a scumbag

----------


## KMX

You can't rig a human that is a Ron Paul supporter. We are not for sell!!! Put as many goodies and money on the table , we still vote Paul!!

Most of you sould like a bunch crying girls that just got your ass whipped in a soccer game. 

We are doing well. WE all know there is fraud. WE ARE TAKING ON A BEAST! deal with it.

----------


## rideurlightning

> Santorum is a scumbag


What did he say?

----------


## Kords21

Listening to Santorum pontificate makes me want to throw up

----------


## Savvy Jack

> thanks, OMW


cant find it, oh well

----------


## deputydon

Well, I'm tempted to vote Romney in Ohio now. Because there is no way I want to live in a state that allows santorum to win.

----------


## wgadget

Unfortunately, THE BEAST makes the rules.  And changes them whenever it's convenient.

----------


## Silverbug1980

Delegates? Yall really think that will mean anything in the end? They probably won't even let him speak, even if he gets the majority of the delegates. GOP is corrupt as hell. Nothing will change that. Im starting to believe that Ron Paul could win every delegate, and the popular vote, and they would have Santorum or someone else as the nominee.

----------


## PolicyReader

> yeah, and if you understand how the news sources get their updates, what it means is that the vote totals are getting held up on the master spread sheet.  why?


Yeah, the way the reporting is done bugs me.  I don't understand it well enough yet to field any conclusions but it's clearly at least badly managed.  
I wonder if they'd explain it to me if I requested the information (or if it's some sort of "restricted" information  )

----------


## Esoteric

> I Doubt it.


Still doubt it?  It's about 55% Romney, 19% Paul in King.

I swear, liberty goggles are more distorting than beer goggles.

----------


## dagnybell

I really hate this process!  I'm now really pissed at myself for not pushing harder to try to get a public count of the vote at my caucus.  I'm feeling very torn right now between feeling like I am ready to be completely done with the GOP and feeling like we all need to get involved at a local level, get educated more about the process and completely infiltrate the Hell out of the GOP so that we own this thing in 2016...  Just not sure we'll all be united behind one candidate again...

Ugh!  I am SO FRUSTRATED!!!!!!!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Lmao Liberal (King) County taking it away for Romney... Honestly I think the county chair (who IS a cheater) is screwing us over. There is NO WAY the difference is that big.


There has clearly been some cheating going on there.

----------


## Ranger29860

> What did he say?


um im pretty sure he offended muslims and about everyone else in the world.
then he took a swipe at the french
then he went on a rampage about the chrisitan god needing to be at the for front of all our descisions
then he said catholics should not be forced to take medical coverage that covers contraceptives. (think about it) (thats almost word for word on that one)

----------


## Origanalist

> cant find it, oh well


You're not missing much. Rick Santorum droning on and Wolf Blitzer............

----------


## newbitech

> Yeah, the way the reporting is done bugs me.  I don't understand it well enough yet to field any conclusions but it's clearly at least badly managed.  
> I wonder if they'd explain it to me if I requested the information (or if it's some sort of "restricted" information  )


I posted an article way back in this thread about how they did the reporting for the Iowa caucus.  It's just the people entering data in a spreadsheet and uploading to google.  Probably the same with AP.

----------


## Warmon

> Listening to Santorum pontificate makes me want to throw up


Easiest way to deal with that is not to listen to anything he says. That's what I do.

----------


## EBounding

> Delegates? Yall really think that will mean anything in the end? They probably won't even let him speak, even if he gets the majority of the delegates. GOP is corrupt as hell. Nothing will change that. Im starting to believe that Ron Paul could win every delegate, and the popular vote, and they would have Santorum or someone else as the nominee.


Yeah...if they fix elections, there's no reason they can "fix" the delegate process at the last minute to get the candidate they want.

----------


## Silverbug1980

CNN just said that they believe it will be Mitt Romney, and Rick Santorum in second,

----------


## KMX

Yes silver. 

You u need a joint

----------


## WD-NY

> Ron speaking on CNN soon... 
> 
> They keep saying Paul was expected to win, what a bunch of bull$#@!. 
> 
> They are just trying to downplay him even more, the fact we basically doubled our poll numbers and could potentially finish 2nd won't mean anything to them...


Good. At this point, he deserves to be downplayed. He's just going to meander through the same thing he's said before a 100x times. 

Santorum is giving an eloquent speech (via teleprompter) right now on CNN... Ron sounds like a lightweight compared to Santorum's speech writers. 

It doesn't matter how full of $#@! Santorum is. He's presenting his message 10x more coherently and eloquently.

----------


## dagnybell

> Well, I'm tempted to vote Romney in Ohio now. Because there is no way I want to live in a state that allows santorum to win.



Get a grip - no matter what happens, do NOT support someone you don't believe in.  Do the right thing and let the chips fall where they may.  Frankly, if RP doesn't win, I'd almost rather have Santorum as the GOP candidate because I don't think he has a chance in Hell of beating Obama and there will be a better chance for a Liberty minded candidate to win in 2016 if the GOP loses in 2012.

----------


## wgadget

> Delegates? Yall really think that will mean anything in the end? They probably won't even let him speak, even if he gets the majority of the delegates. GOP is corrupt as hell. Nothing will change that. Im starting to believe that Ron Paul could win every delegate, and the popular vote, and they would have Santorum or someone else as the nominee.


Yep. It would be TIME FOR THE DONALD.

----------


## rideurlightning

> Good. At this point, he deserves to be downplayed. He's just going to meander through the same thing he's said before a 100x times. 
> 
> Santorum is giving an eloquent speech (via teleprompter) right now on CNN... Ron sounds like a lightweight compared to Santorum's speech writers. 
> 
> It doesn't matter how full of $#@! Santorum is. He's presenting his message 10x more coherently and eloquently.


Don't blame Ron for this just because he's not a bull$#@! Ken Doll politician. The GOP, the media, and the corporations are against us. No one said this was going to be easy.

----------


## MozoVote

> Get a grip - no matter what happens, do NOT support someone you don't believe in.  Do the right thing and let the chips fall where they may.  Frankly, if RP doesn't win, I'd almost rather have Santorum as the GOP candidate because I don't think he has a chance in Hell of beating Obama and there will be a better chance for a Liberty minded candidate to win in 2016 if the GOP loses in 2012.


Yeah. It turns my stomach to think of handing out GOP literature this year with Santorum on the top of it. But I know he'll lose in a Dukkakis-style crash landing. Maybe the GOP will re-assess themselves like the Dems did after that pounding takes place.

----------


## frickettz

Sigh.

----------


## RPit

For some reason media always says he's going to win a state based on bull$#@! (well he was going to win it) but none of the polls ever showed Ron winning.. So what made them say we were? And because they said it the establishment comes out in droves and makes us lose.. Otherwise we would have won.

Media and Establishment are full of $#@!.

----------


## Silverbug1980

Commercialized. Everything is freaking commercialized. From Christmas, to the politics, it's all one damn giant commercial. Now we are going to select an American Idol Esque President, who will proceed to sing Hanson, and Mmmbop us straight to hell.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Woah, did John King just said Romney expects Ron Paul to win North Dakota? Is this true?

----------


## michael6186

> Good. At this point, he deserves to be downplayed. He's just going to meander through the same thing he's said before a 100x times. 
> 
> Santorum is giving an eloquent speech (via teleprompter) right now on CNN... Ron sounds like a lightweight compared to Santorum's speech writers. 
> 
> It doesn't matter how full of $#@! Santorum is. He's presenting his message 10x more coherently and eloquently.


I agree. Ron Paul needs a PR overhaul - including but not limited to giving prepared speeches instead of lectures. Too much lecturing - not enough buzz words and cliches. Ron Paul is just too principled to play this game like it has to be played. Rand Paul 2016

----------


## affa

> Good. At this point, he deserves to be downplayed. He's just going to meander through the same thing he's said before a 100x times.


what is wrong with you?  every single time it comes down to it, you just spew this sort of junk.  then you act normal till the next time.

----------


## kahless

> How the $#@! does Santorum rock out all of these caucuses will NO ORGANIZATION/GROUND-GAME?? WTF


I think people really under estimate the power of Foxnews and Neocon talk radio hosts like Hannity, Limbaugh and Levin. Without them and the MSM Iowa media campaign surge for him, Santorum would have had to drop out last year.  This is all completely manufactured to prevent some one as dangerous to the establishment like Ron Paul from getting elected.  

I will say the same thing I said here back in 2008.  If the movement does not have a national media outlet such as a combined wire, 24 hour news channel and talk radio network in place, the odds are against the campaign succeeding.  With that in place you would not need to rely on the Republican party and could very well have a successful 3rd party run.

----------


## UK4Paul

> Yep. It would be TIME FOR THE DONALD.


Don't be silly... Bush III would save the GOP! ... LMAO.

----------


## EndTheFed

> Woah, did John King just said Romney expects Ron Paul to win North Dakota? Is this true?


yes he did

----------


## Ronulus

Um how did some of these counties change from Ron to Romney after they where showing 100%?

----------


## newbitech

google just updated and actually decreased the amount of precincts reporting...

----------


## wgadget

> Woah, did John King just said Romney expects Ron Paul to win North Dakota? Is this true?


OMG. That must be the CUE for the GOP to ramp up their next CHEAT FEAT.

----------


## Origanalist

> For some reason media always says he's going to win a state based on bull$#@! (well he was going to win it) but none of the polls ever showed Ron winning.. So what made them say we were? And because they said it the establishment comes out in droves and makes us lose.. Otherwise we would have won.
> 
> Media and Establishment are full of $#@!.


It was a much bigger turnout this time. And I saw a lot of Romney supporters, a lot of Paul supporters, but not much of a presence for Santorum.

----------


## EndTheFed

Have proof?

----------


## michael6186

> For some reason media always says he's going to win a state based on bull$#@! (well he was going to win it) but none of the polls ever showed Ron winning.. So what made them say we were? And because they said it the establishment comes out in droves and makes us lose.. Otherwise we would have won.
> 
> Media and Establishment are full of $#@!.


It's the mainstream media trying to slowly manipulate public opinion that Ron Paul is unelectable. They've been doing it for about 5 years now. It's working. Good thing we're still securing delegates despite these beauty contests.

----------


## neverseen

> Um how did some of these counties change from Ron to Romney after they where showing 100%?


I still see 8 counties for paul.  that's the same amount for the past couple hours.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

I think the problem is no one here wants to admit Ron isn't trying to win the Presidency- he's fueling a movement that's growing by leaps and bounds and could eventually take this country back. 

If we put all of our emotions into this election we're going to be disappointed- we can't forget the bigger picture here.

We can't forget that no matter what happens this is just the beginning.

----------


## Gravik

Santorum is closing in....

----------


## pauliticalfan

Hate to do "what ifs..." but if we had won Washington today, we would have won Alaska, Idaho, North Dakota, and Vermont on Tuesday, and we would have been the Super Tuesday winner.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Good. At this point, he deserves to be downplayed. He's just going to meander through the same thing he's said before a 100x times. 
> 
> Santorum is giving an eloquent speech (via teleprompter) right now on CNN... Ron sounds like a lightweight compared to Santorum's speech writers. 
> 
> It doesn't matter how full of $#@! Santorum is. He's presenting his message 10x more coherently and eloquently.


Have you ever thought that Dr. Paul has such strong support, even among those who don't support his son who delivers the message well, for the sole reason that he doesn't just read a speech of "hope and change" pure rhetoric that we all see through, but that you can actually see that he really believes what he's saying?

Sorry if that hurts his election chances, but his passionate honesty isn't going to change (and seriously, if the media and GOP got behind him, he'd win this election easily, speaking as honestly as he does).

----------


## newbitech

noting this inflection point at in the 4th docile, 40% range.

----------


## flynn

> Santorum is closing in....


Quick, flush the toilet.

----------


## michael6186

Ron Paul second in Snohomish via CNN. About 700 or so behind Romney...it was like 1800 Romney, 1080 Paul (rough numbers)

----------


## UK4Paul

> Santorum is closing in....


Santorum is coming from..... uhh, never mind.

----------


## PolicyReader

> I posted an article way back in this thread about how they did the reporting for the Iowa caucus.  It's just the people entering data in a spreadsheet and uploading to google.  Probably the same with AP.


/facepalm
Having done (paper) vote tallies myself, data entry that's not a system I trust to be reliable (and I'm not even touching malfeasance one way or the other)

----------


## rb3b3

> Hate to do "what ifs..." but if we had won Washington today, we would have won Alaska, Idaho, North Dakota, and Vermont on Tuesday, and we would have been the Super Tuesday winner.


I know this is a stretch and I do this every time, but what if we come back and win Washington tonight?? We are 2800 votes behind!. We can still do it

----------


## affa

> It's the mainstream media trying to slowly manipulate public opinion that Ron Paul is unelectable. They've been doing it for about 5 years now. It's working. Good thing we're still securing delegates despite these beauty contests.


it's also to crush our spirits.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Romney wins. 

Don't see how they can project that without Spokane but whatever... 

Speaking of Spokane... sure is taking forever there...

----------


## PaulSoHard

CNN is projecting that Romney will win

----------


## svobody

3rd? lol. really? yuck

----------


## RPit

> Hate to do "what ifs..." but if we had won Washington today, we would have won Alaska, Idaho, North Dakota, and Vermont on Tuesday, and we would have been the Super Tuesday winner.


I concur... This is a let down, and I'm from WA... But I can not honestly believe the results in King County so far. There is absolutely no way we and santorum are this close in king..

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

RON PAUL CAMPAIGN

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> I concur... This is a let down, and I'm from WA... But I can not honestly believe the results in King County so far. There is absolutely no way we and santorum are this close in king..


Religion and old people go a long way...

----------


## Ranger29860

wow so the chairman just said its to close to call atm since the big counties have yet to be counted and CNN turns around and says Romeney is the winner?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Lost Grays Harbor County by 1 vote WTF.

----------


## VictorB

> I think the problem is no one here wants to admit Ron isn't trying to win the Presidency- he's fueling a movement that's growing by leaps and bounds and could eventually take this country back. 
> 
> If we put all of our emotions into this election we're going to be disappointed- we can't forget the bigger picture here.
> 
> We can't forget that no matter what happens this is just the beginning.


If he's not trying to win then he needs to establish a viable, new, 3rd party.  We can't expect his disciples to run as GOP when they just cheat their way to victory.

----------


## Emperius

Really disappointing

----------


## rb3b3

> wow so the chairman just said its to close to call atm since the big counties have yet to be counted and CNN turns around and says Romeney is the winner?


They have to just in case he isn't the winner people shut it off go to bed thinking Romney won Washington just in case he doesn't

----------


## pauliticalfan

Irresponsible call by CNN. Should have waited for Spokane out of principle.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> Lost Grays Harbor County by 1 vote WTF.


Statistically near impossible?

----------


## Origanalist

> Ron Paul second in Snohomish via CNN. About 700 or so behind Romney...it was like 1800 Romney, 1080 Paul (rough numbers)


That's where I caucused? at and it sounds about right.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> If he's not trying to win then he needs to establish a viable, new, 3rd party.  We can't expect his disciples to run as GOP when they just cheat their way to victory.


If the base keeps growing by leaps and bounds like it has been it will be impossible to stop. 

If Ron was dominating these straw polls no amount of voter fraud could stop it. 

There is no ceiling to our support because there is no ceiling to liberty and freedom.

----------


## EBounding

Are we mentally prepared for Santorum to squeak past us at the last second?  

Anyway, no matter what the result is, I was really impressed with the Grassroots efforts to try and overcome any campaign shortcomings in Washington.  I hope you guys can feel good about what you achieved.

----------


## michael6186

> wow so the chairman just said its to close to call atm since the big counties have yet to be counted and CNN turns around and says Romeney is the winner?


He was saying we may pick up Spokane Co. It's locked up for Romney...he won the heavily-populated areas.

----------


## pauliticalfan

$#@! you Gloria Borger. What about Rick Santorum? He was leading the WA polls until recently. Not a disappointment for his smug ass? $#@! you.

----------


## michael6186

> $#@! you Gloria Borger. What about Rick Santorum? He was leading the WA polls until recently. Not a disappointment for his smug ass? $#@! you.


Exactly. Any chance to smear Paul, she'll gladly take.

----------


## JJ2

> Um how did some of these counties change from Ron to Romney after they where showing 100%?


What?! Which counties?!

----------


## flynn

> If the base keeps growing by leaps and bounds like it has been it will be impossible to stop. 
> 
> If Ron was dominating these straw polls no amount of voter fraud could stop it. 
> 
> There is no ceiling to our support because there is no ceiling to liberty and freedom.


That's bit idealistic. But I like where the whole movement has been going and still going.

----------


## JK/SEA

> That's where I caucused? at and it sounds about right.


That report said NORTH SNOHOMISH county.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Are we mentally prepared for Santorum to squeak past us at the last second?  
> 
> Anyway, no matter what the result is, I was really impressed with the Grassroots efforts to try and overcome any campaign shortcomings in Washington.  I hope you guys can feel good about what you achieved.


I think the real question is our we mentally prepared for Ron to get 2nd after CNN and Fox to stop covering the caucus' in an hour or so...


Also, Gloria Borger has to be my least favorite person at CNN, Bash included.

----------


## deputydon

Well, let's see if Paul looks as sad as he did after losing Maine...

----------


## phil4truth

We're not winning this guys, let's accept it.

----------


## WD-NY

> Hate to do "what ifs..." but if we had won Washington today, we would have won Alaska, Idaho, North Dakota, and Vermont on Tuesday, and we would have been the Super Tuesday winner.


Yep. This was huge in terms of Momentum and we LOST. Again.

Add to this not being at the Huck forum (which has thus far been excellent... just like the other 2 forums) and you've got the makings for a disastrous super tuesday. 

And for the cherry on top, I have little doubt that Ron is going to step up to the mic tonight and deliver the same f'in off-the-cuff stump speech he's been giving since Iowa. Doubt CNN will show it, but if they do... who cares. Heard it all before.

----------


## ross11988

Is Ron going to be speaking?

----------


## Danan

> $#@! you Gloria Borger. What about Rick Santorum? He was leading the WA polls until recently. Not a disappointment for his smug ass? $#@! you.


Yeah, of all media jerks I hate her the most. Even more than the FOX News Neocons. They at least have the guts to show their disrespect for Dr. Paul more or less open, but that woman is so fake it's outrageous!

----------


## affa

> If Ron was dominating these straw polls no amount of voter fraud could stop it.


When votes are counted in secret, anyone can be presented as winner.  It doesn't matter if you 'thought' most people looked like Bugs Bunny fans, if the votes come back for Mickey Mouse.

----------


## michael6186

> We're not winning this guys, let's accept it.


Not winning the beauty contest. Let's see how the delegate situation shakes out in June.

----------


## rb3b3

If I was ron, with my voting record, being incorruptible, and having the message of liberty and freedom, after these results in Washington , I would go on a massive attack campaign and really go after romney and sanatorium HARD,,,,, i mean they can only wish they were  as honest as Ron with a voting record to back it up!!

----------


## PolicyReader

I'm still baffled by how Pierce can have a *lower* turnout this year than it did for _it's caucus alone_ in 2008  ... with a record turn out this populace area turns out around half what it did for the caucus last cycle when there was a primary too?

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> That's bit idealistic. But I like where the whole movement has been going and still going.


As time goes on people will continue to wake up...

1) The old people holding us back will die
2) The young people strongly supporting him now will raise their kids on his beliefs
3) Ron's words will ring truer and truer
4) America will continue to lose freedom
5) America will continue to spiral towards full blown bankruptcy

They will eventually come around, but we need to face the fact it's most likely not going to be in 2012.

Our best shot is the delegate strategy at an open convention...

----------


## JK/SEA

Anybody know how many COUNTY DELEGATES each candidate has?

answer:

won't know till conventions get here.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Of course coverage is finished, before Spokane is reported...

----------


## Danan

> Well, let's see if Paul looks as sad as he did after losing Maine...


I really hate this. Such a great man - he doesn't deserve this! All the $#@! he constantly has to go through for the purpose of liberty is amazing.

There's nothing Ron could possibly do to lose any respect from me.


PS: F*** YOU BORGER!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

We can always burn the GOP down =P...

----------


## Wooden Indian

> We're not winning this guys, let's accept it.


I think most of us accepted that 50 pages ago. LOL
I didn't expect a win here. 2nd place is what I felt was doable. Props to all the GR that made this a tight race. 

Now, let's see that 2nd place finish. Go, Ron.

----------


## Origanalist

> That report said NORTH SNOHOMISH county.


Oh.

----------


## GraniteHills

new #'s in

----------


## parocks

> I concur... This is a let down, and I'm from WA... But I can not honestly believe the results in King County so far. There is absolutely no way we and santorum are this close in king..


based on the map, looks like king is a pretty big county.  I would be very surprised if Santorum beat Paul in Seattle.

----------


## flynn

> As time goes on people will continue to wake up...
> 
> 1) The old people holding us back will die
> 2) The young people strongly supporting him now will raise their kids on his beliefs
> 3) Ron's words will ring truer and truer
> 4) America will continue to lose freedom
> 5) America will continue to spiral towards full blown bankruptcy
> 
> They will eventually come around, but we need to face the fact it's most likely not going to be in 2012.
> ...


There are only two times in history that I know of that after a major crisis had occurred, a free society had emerged instead of more authoritarian and dictatorship society, one was the American revolution against the british, other one is West Germany after WWII.

----------


## parocks

> We can always burn the GOP down =P...


Burn It Clean - Mudhoney - from Seattle

----------


## GraniteHills

6198 RP to 6045 RS

----------


## frickettz

Why are there SO many more voters than in 2008? Who are these voters and why did they decide to caucus this year and not in 2008?

----------


## WD-NY

> Have you ever thought that Dr. Paul has such strong support, even among those who don't support his son who delivers the message well, for the sole reason that he doesn't just read a speech of "hope and change" pure rhetoric that we all see through, but that you can actually see that he really believes what he's saying?
> 
> *Sorry if that hurts his election chances*, but his passionate honesty isn't going to change (and seriously, if the media and GOP got behind him, he'd win this election easily, speaking as honestly as he does).


This sort of thinking is the definition of "enabling". 

If Ron writes the speeches HIMSELF, how the heck does him reading them = not honest??

Do you realize how ridiculous that line of thinking is? Don't worry though, everyone else who thinks it's a-ok for Ron to keep delivering the same meandering stump speech makes the same point (re: "Ron speaking off-the-cuff = honest and means he really really really believes what he's saying")

/sigh

----------


## Danan

> Why are there SO many more voters than in 2008? Who are these voters and why did they decide to caucus this year and not in 2008?


Last time there was a primary too. Half a million or so voted in that primary.

----------


## Aratus

are we 150 votes ahead of rick S?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Can we just have the Spokane results already? It shouldn't be taking this long.

----------


## parocks

> I think the real question is our we mentally prepared for Ron to get 2nd after CNN and Fox to stop covering the caucus' in an hour or so...
> 
> 
> Also, Gloria Borger has to be my least favorite person at CNN, Bash included.


We should beat Santorum.

----------


## V3n

CNN went to Pierce Morgan..??  Does that mean we won??!?

----------


## Origanalist

King county runs this State. Much to our misfortune.




> based on the map, looks like king is a pretty big county.  I would be very surprised if Santorum beat Paul in Seattle.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Well even if he gets 2nd it doesn't look like we'll get to watch any kind of speech. 

Ron should have been aware of the fact CNN was the only one covering this, and they were off at 8pmCST. 

He should have spoke right after Santorum did.

----------


## GraniteHills

> Well even if he gets 2nd it doesn't look like we'll get to watch any kind of speech.


http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1

----------


## newbitech

AP calls it for Romney with 54% reporting

----------


## Silverbug1980

Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1


Thanks for that.

----------


## michael6186

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


That's really lame.

----------


## Danan

> This sort of thinking is the definition of "enabling". 
> 
> If Ron writes the speeches HIMSELF, how the heck does him reading them = not honest??
> 
> Do you realize how ridiculous that line of thinking is? Don't worry though, everyone else who thinks it's a-ok for Ron to keep delivering the same meandering stump speech makes the same point (re: "Ron speaking off-the-cuff = honest and means he really really really believes what he's saying")
> 
> /sigh


Oh please don't be so anal about his speeches. That could be a minor factor - I'll give you that. But there is no chance in the world that this is the sole (or even major) reason he's not the frontrunner yet. And it also wouldn't change anything severly if he would read speeches from a sheet of paper everytime.

We got it: You want Ron to give scripted speeches.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The speech is starting.  Thank you CNN for caring it. http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


Quitter. Thanks for nothing.

----------


## Diashi

The GOTV calls we made I think were very significant in getting results like this. We may not place 1st in the straw vote, but in delegates, we probably did. 

We NEED to keep making calls for future states, and more importantly, we need to call at the right time: evenings and 2-3 days before the event happens (if rules permit that kind of deadline) so as many of us show up as possible.

Does anybody know where we can get another list of numbers?

----------


## newbitech

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


you gonna delete your RPF account too?

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


That's pretty stupid. 

I'm going to keep pounding this point home but if Ron Paul gave up as easily a lot of you guys do then we wouldn't even be here.

Also, I didn't write in Ron in 2008 and i've regretted it ever since. 

Just to be able to say you've done it is worth it.

Here you've spent all this time helping Ron, at least make it a matter of record that you actually did the most important thing you could.

----------


## Adam West

> Are we mentally prepared for Santorum to squeak past us at the last second?  
> 
> Anyway, no matter what the result is, I was really impressed with the Grassroots efforts to try and overcome any campaign shortcomings in Washington.  I hope you guys can feel good about what you achieved.


Definitely not. Being in bed with the GOP is like sleeping with an AIDS-ridden syphilictic stinking whore with zero morals and expecting to climb out of bed with your health or wallet intact.

I need to take a shower...

----------


## Okie RP fan

> That's really lame.


I second this. I mean, come on, people. If you are going to be weak, fine, leave. 

This is a revolution, for Pete's sake, and don't tell yourselves any different. THIS IS A FIGHT TO THE END.

----------


## Wooden Indian

> you gonna delete your RPF account too?


Let's hope. Cats like this are poison to the campaign.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Politically speaking, we lost Washington, Maine, etc. when we lost Iowa on January 3rd. We should have been 1st in Iowa with about 28%, but two things happened: the campaign failed to push back against the racism accusations (didn't take them seriously enough to address), and CNN/the media manufactured an artificial Santorum surge. And that leads us to where we are today.

----------


## parocks

> King county runs this State. Much to our misfortune.


I was saying that I'm guessing that King County contains Seattle, and well as upscale suburbs.  I would guess that the upscale suburbs went for Romney.

There is 25% reporting.  Was that Seattle?  Or the upscale suburbs?

----------


## 123tim

> I second this. I mean, come on, people. If you are going to be weak, fine, leave. 
> 
> This is a revolution, for Pete's sake, and don't tell yourselves any different. THIS IS A FIGHT TO THE END.


Or (maybe) a fight to the beginning.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron is speaking now http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1

----------


## Aratus

silverbug1980 --- take a short break and come back as we prepare for tampa.

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

The Fox ticker has Paul in second, but third in the line up. They be mocking us!

----------


## notsure

> The speech is starting.  Thank you CNN for caring it. http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1


Thanks for the link. Even CSPAN isn't broadcasting it.

----------


## Origanalist

> Definitely not. Being in bed with the GOP is like sleeping with an AIDS-ridden syphilictic stinking whore with zero morals and expecting to climb out of bed with your health or wallet intact.
> 
> I need to take a shower...


Oh $#@!! That is some funny stuff, and true.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Not winning the beauty contest. Let's see how the delegate situation shakes out in June.


Yes....you mean the REAL battle versus the fake crap the media is feeding the un-wary and ill informed.

----------


## parocks

> The GOTV calls we made I think were very significant in getting results like this. We may not place 1st in the straw vote, but in delegates, we probably did. 
> 
> We NEED to keep making calls for future states, and more importantly, we need to call at the right time: evenings and 2-3 days before the event happens (if rules permit that kind of deadline) so as many of us show up as possible.
> 
> Does anybody know where we can get another list of numbers?


just keep giving money to rp08orbust.  There really should be one or 2 deep pockets people who should be able to just take care of that.

----------


## Origanalist

> I was saying that I'm guessing that King County contains Seattle, and well as upscale suburbs.  I would guess that the upscale suburbs went for Romney.
> 
> There is 25% reporting.  Was that Seattle?  Or the upscale suburbs?


I'm not sure, turned off CNN. Couldn't take anymore.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Why are there SO many more voters than in 2008? Who are these voters and why did they decide to caucus this year and not in 2008?


Having a lager turnout makes sense because of the transition from caucus/primary to only caucus... what I don't get is how in that setting the highly populace King and Pierce counties end up having *drastically lower* total turnouts...  I keep waiting for the map to update and show those aren't the final totals 

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## GraniteHills

NEW NUMBERS

RP 7428
RS 7380

58%

----------


## MozoVote

Paul is 1% ahead of Santorum now. Please at least keep that so we don't have to discuss them being "effectively tied" tomorrow morning...

----------


## GraniteHills

Santorum wins Whatcom

----------


## pauliticalfan

So we're only leading Santorum by 48 votes.... That's way too close, based on what we'd been reading on Twitter all day.

----------


## notsure

> NEW NUMBERS
> 
> RP 7428
> RS 7380
> 
> 58%


This whole thing has been tainted.

----------


## cmo4ever

Keep the faith folks. Delegates Delegates. If you take your eye off the ball of COURSE you will lose faith. We are not going to win a standup fight for the popular vote, just too many ignorant people who will never change their minds, or lemmings joining the "winning" team. ITs not the campaigns fault, its just realities of human nature and the state of our countries ability to think critically. Get those county and state delegates, get into places of power, and shock the $#@!ing world in August. If you cant play pokrr with the big boys then fold and leave . I wonder how many soldiers in Washingtons army acted like this.

----------


## parocks

> I'm not sure, turned off CNN. Couldn't take anymore.


I was watching CNN too, and it sickened me as well.  What an unlikeable bunch of people they have on that show.  Apparently CNN is the only channel that really cares about these primaries?  The Fox news babes are hot.  The people on CNN are just awful.

We had a decent number of reports on this thread of wins in Seattle.  I don't think 19% is Seattle.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Grant County...you've gotta be kidding me.

----------


## GraniteHills

RP has won all 4 northeastern counties now

----------


## newbitech

ron paul only candidate in washington for the caucus

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Paul is 1% ahead of Santorum now. Please at least keep that so we don't have to discuss them being "effectively tied" tomorrow morning...


Another reason collecting/shredding tallies bothers the fu** out of me.....

----------


## MozoVote

Santorum winning Whatcom is just gross. I wouldn't think that a granola-crunch, Birkenstock city like Bellingham would vote for him. It must be all the boonie towns that made the difference.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Skagit has been tweeted hours ago how come it's taking so long to report...mind you it was a comfortable Romney win.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Stevens Count coming through with the W...Huckabee won it in 2008, we won it this time.

----------


## GraniteHills

In good news, still no Spokane and still only 25% of King has been counted.

----------


## Give me liberty

> ron paul only candidate in washington for the caucus


And magically somehow Romney won?

----------


## shane77m

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


I am still voting for RP in the primary in Alabama. Working on getting some last minute campaigning done in Walker county.  
If Ron would promote being a Baptist it would probably really help him a lot in Alabama. 
Surely driving to your polling place and marking a ballot is not too hard?

----------


## affa

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


FROM 2/11, during Maine thread:




> I'm done. Not going to bother to vote now. Moving to switzerland, to he'll with this country.


from 2/7 (CO/MO/MN)



> It was a good run, all in all. I don't want to be negative, and start talking about throwing in the towel...Just very hard to be positive..


Either a born and bred negative nancy, or a troll working our emotions.

BEGONE.





> silverbug1980 --- take a short break and come back as we prepare for tampa.


That's what he does, takes a short break before coming back on important days to play the role of a giver upper.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Looks like we're gonna win 10 counties in Washington state. Hats off to you folks in those 10 counties.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


Hope you don't give up liberty altogether....

----------


## The_Ruffneck

froth better not sneak second

----------


## PolicyReader

> Keep the faith folks. Delegates Delegates. If you take your eye off the ball of COURSE you will lose faith. We are not going to win a standup fight for the popular vote, just too many ignorant people who will never change their minds, or lemmings joining the "winning" team. ITs not the campaigns fault, its just realities of human nature and the state of our countries ability to think critically. Get those county and state delegates, get into places of power, and shock the $#@!ing world in August. If you cant play pokrr with the big boys then fold and leave . I wonder how many soldiers in Washingtons army acted like this.


Check it out folks
I'd like a straw poll win for sure  but that's not the most important thing and this shows you an insight as to why.
Paul isn't giving up he's taking it all the way to the convention, the question is will *you* be there to stand with him when he does? (or would you rather agree with the MSM and opt out early? )

----------


## Origanalist

> Another reason collecting/shredding tallies bothers the fu** out of me.....


Exactly! Why don't they make it official ballots of some sort?

----------


## newbitech

google just added 100 votes to romney at the 59.2% precinct mark.  exactly 100.  hmmm

caught on screen shot.

----------


## parocks

> So we're only leading Santorum by 48 votes.... That's way too close, based on what we'd been reading on Twitter all day.


Most of the votes left are King County.

Didn't someone predict that there was a turnout of 80K?  There are about 30K votes in.  No Spokane / Spokane is in.  15% Pierce / Tacoma is in.  25% of King / Seattle is in.  And 3 smaller counties.  Everything else is done.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> RP has won all 4 northeastern counties now


 Secession!

----------


## Lord Xar

> FROM 2/11, during Maine thread:
> 
> 
> 
> from 2/7 (CO/MO/MN)
> 
> 
> Either a born and bred negative nancy, or a troll working our emotions.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL. 
Totally PWNED!

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> Secession!


Move to Idaho!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


how does it feet to know that you've made the establishment wing of the GOP jump shout and dance with joy?

A Ron Paul victory does not scare them as much as our platform's grassroots staying power.  Believe it or not, the whole reason they are so desperate to stop Ron Paul is not from fear of Ron Paul winning, but because a Paul win will energize the Constitutionalist base and more quickly transform the GOP in a way that completely marginalizes the corporatist fascist power base.  Forever.

The status quo establishment GOP is more afraid of _us_ than they are of _him_.

Did you enjoy handing the fascists a victory just now?

----------


## newbitech

and on the next update, santorum closes to 12 votes

----------


## COpatriot

now leading Mixture by 12 votes

----------


## parocks

some of Pierce / Tacoma just came in.  We're still in 2nd but Santorum did well there.  31% reporting.

----------


## Savvy Jack

MY BAD SORRY!!!!

----------


## dillo

If you give up on liberty than you never understood what it is

----------


## GraniteHills

RP 7,535

RS 7,523

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Santorum winning Whatcom is just gross. I wouldn't think that a granola-crunch, Birkenstock city like Bellingham would vote for him. It must be all the boonie towns that made the difference.


 It's culture, counter-culture.  How do you feel in that county if you aren't a sandal-wearing hippie, you're a Bible-thumping neo-con?  Under siege, I'm sure.  Alone.  Surrounded by you're enemies.

The Birkenstocks are not the ones who came out for the _Republican_ caucus.  It's the besieged.

----------


## newbitech

see we had a vote update without a precinct update.  so no lag.  just selective updating of the spreadsheet.

----------


## Origanalist

> Move to Idaho!


If they had any work I would have been there years ago. Love that place.

----------


## pauliticalfan

How the $#@! did Santorum jump to second in Pierce County.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> now leading Mixture by 12 votes


the fix is in

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Ron really needs to go pure attack. He should've used his CNN speech time to attack Romney and Santorum. Attack before it is too late. People need to see how horrible Romney and Santorum is and Ron Paul (and some others) are the only ones with national speaking time to do so.

Where is Newt? He is supposed to be attacking Romney. Newt failed us when we needed him the most =P... lol

----------


## Savvy Jack

As soon as Santorum leads Paul, the votes will stop

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Keep the faith folks. Delegates Delegates. If you take your eye off the ball of COURSE you will lose faith. We are not going to win a standup fight for the popular vote, just too many ignorant people who will never change their minds, or lemmings joining the "winning" team. ITs not the campaigns fault, its just realities of human nature and the state of our countries ability to think critically. Get those county and state delegates, get into places of power, and shock the $#@!ing world in August. If you cant play pokrr with the big boys then fold and leave . I wonder how many soldiers in Washingtons army acted like this.


TRUTH!!

----------


## Warmon

> I think the real question is our we mentally prepared for Ron to get 2nd after CNN and Fox to stop covering the caucus' in an hour or so...
> 
> Also, Gloria Borger has to be my least favorite person at CNN, Bash included.


Why do you guys put yourself thru this? They are irrelevant. Turn the effing tube off!

----------


## Savvy Jack

> Ron really needs to go pure attack. He should've used his CNN speech time to attack Romney and Santorum. Attack before it is too late. People need to see how horrible Romney and Santorum is and Ron Paul (and some others) are the only ones with national speaking time to do so.
> 
> Where is Newt? He is supposed to be attacking Romney. Newt failed us when we needed him the most =P... lol


I actually admire him for not attacking, Paul is better than all that mess! Reminds me of my dad.

----------


## dagnybell

We're still at 25% for King County - that's the largest county by population in the state and still no Spokane.  We still have a chance for A LOT more votes...

----------


## Ronulus

12 vote difference between santo and paul? No f'in way.

----------


## MozoVote

King county might take all night to count.

----------


## XTreat

//

----------


## Savvy Jack

King COunty is the vote fraud, waiting till tghe others are reported. Look at Santorum and Paul in King county

----------


## Bama Boy

From my twitter feed:




> Shawn Chitnis ‏ @shawnchitnis
> 
>     Close
> 
> #Spokane Co. #GOP Straw Poll (5,060 votes): #Romney: 1,521, #Santorum 1,511, #Paul 1,340, #Gingrich 411, Undecided 273. #wacaucus

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.


You posted the almost exact same thing in the http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...er-Thread-Here Twitter thread.

Does anyone know where this quote comes from:




> You cannot imagine to what extent the wisest of
> the GOYIM can be brought to a state of unconscious naivete in the presence of this
> condition of high conceit of themselves, and at the same time how easy it is to take
> the heart out of them by the slightest ill-success, though it be nothing more than the
> stoppage of the applause they had, and to reduce them to a slavish submission for the
> sake of winning a renewal of success...


And it is true....no matter who uses it's premise.

----------


## Trigonx

Shawn Chitnis ‏ @shawnchitnis
Turnout for #Spokane Co. was slightly more than 5K this year. Back in 2008, turnout was just above 13K for all of Washington. #wacaucus

----------


## JK/SEA

> Why do you guys put yourself thru this? They are irrelevant. Turn the effing tube off!


You know what...i'm tempted to copy and paste this after every post that eludes to this silly, media side show..

plus rep

----------


## giovannile07

Santorum better not jump ahead of Paul.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> From my twitter feed:


well if the current margin in king holds we should still prevail in second
i'm not holding my breath though , pretty rare that paul maintains the percentage he has at the start of the count by the end

----------


## slamhead

> From my twitter feed:


So this means santorum overtook us.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Exporting the finest quality of democracy all over the world =P...

----------


## Savvy Jack

I predict Paul looses Washington to Santorum by 159 votes

----------


## parocks

> We're still at 25% for King County - that's the largest county by population in the state and still no Spokane.  We still have a chance for A LOT more votes...


Agree with this.  And we know that we won Legislative district 3 in Spokane with 50% of the vote.  There are about 50 legislative districts in Washington.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> From my twitter feed:


So Santorum and Romney beat Ron in "Paul Country"? LOL. Yeah, those results are legitimate.

----------


## Origanalist

> King county might take all night to count.


The King County GOP has learned well from The King County Elections Board. Wait untill all the results are in before you fudge the numbers.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I predict Paul looses Washington to Santorum by 159 votes


loses what?...how?

----------


## Bossobass

It's simple enough for me to see that there's a large group of the GOP who just don't want Romney, so they vote for the flavor of the month. This month it's Santorum, but it has never been Ron because the media is the difference.

But, these identical vote count down to the wire but whoops there's a mistake and it will take us a month to find out who really won nonsense is pure bull snot and it stinks like Stalin.

Bosso

----------


## MozoVote

Yeah this does remind me of Nevada, where they kept us hanging for another day to count Clark county.

----------


## ProBlue33

How can a person not be discouraged with the American people who still vote for Santorum in droves like idiots.

Why isn't the same philosophy of "he can't win" used against Paul not used on Rick, he gets wiped out against Obama in every election scenario.
Yet people still keep voting for this fool. 
That's what discourages me the most, not that we lost, that so many still support this fool.

This contest should be Mitt vs Ron, that's it. 

This election cycle is pathetic, it reflects a futile stupidity of the average American mind.

----------


## 123tim

So (I assume) that Spokane county will be the last county to report?  I assume this because Ron Paul came in first and Romney came in dead last in 2008.

Some adjustment will have to be done here "2012 style".

----------


## sailingaway

> Sorry guys. But I am done. I'm pretty much the last of my friends to give up, but I am not going to bother to go to the primary here in Alabama.



for anyone who cares, this guy makes a habit of coming on here when a vote isn't going our way and say, now he's giving up, it's all over.  He did the same thing after Maine.  If I were cynical, I would think it was on purpose:




> Thread: Guys, Maine is proof that liberty is -winning-.
> by Silverbug1980 Replies
> 26
> Views
> 832
>  If you think this race isn't over, you are...
> If you think this race isn't over, you are delusional. That being said, use it as a reason to become more personally politically active. Change this nation, for our children's sake.
> 02-11-2012 08:42 PM 
> Thread: omg guys. im so depressed. lets all give up. its over. [sarcasm]
> ...


He also, under another identity said he and his family were going to give up and wait for Rand, after the 'fence will keep people in' comment.

Having said that, I'm not going to watch this, I'll find out at the end and look into the facts afterwards. It would be interesting if the 1500 turned away, like the 800 turned away at Benton county were in areas where Ron's supporters dominated, but first there is the count.

----------


## Adam West

> FROM 2/11, during Maine thread:
> 
> 
> 
> from 2/7 (CO/MO/MN)
> 
> 
> Either a born and bred negative nancy, or a troll working our emotions.
> 
> ...


He just wants Michele Bachman to spank him...

----------


## Savvy Jack

> loses what?...how?


lol, I always add one too many Os

----------


## parocks

> From my twitter feed:


I don't believe this

----------


## Origanalist

> So this means santorum overtook us.


Well, I have been feeling nauseous this last half hour.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Um, if those Spokane numbers are legitimate.... There's no way to spin that.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

If these are the real Spokane results, it is not good for us.
https://twitter.com/#!/shawnchitnis/...31495868637184

#Spokane Co. #GOP Straw Poll (5,060 votes): #Romney: 1,521, #Santorum 1,511, #Paul 1,340, #Gingrich 411, Undecided 273. #wacaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

3rd in Spokane... um, what!?

So how the hell do we get second now? I guess if we get a strong second in King County but wow... that's just embarrassing. Hard to believe it's legitimate.

----------


## WD-NY

lol, so 3rd in Washington?? 

If so, 3rd in Washington + no show @ huck forum = blowout on Tuesday

#worstcasescenario

(spin on Huck forum was "Santorum was impressive... all 3 candidates delivered strong performances")

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Lol do you really think they are going to let Ron take second if Rick is showing that close? They don't want him taking second either, as it puts him too close to being the 'alternate guy'. But the GOP loves him so much to give him 3rd over Gingrich, i guess it could always be worse 




> lol, so 3rd in Washington?? 
> 
> If so, 3rd + no show @ huck forum = blowout on Tuesday
> 
> #worstcasescenario


Yea, basically.

Hell, i figured people would be more used to these outcomes by now lol. Vote Obama guys, we will get it next time around, that i truly believe (that is, if ww3 dont kill us all)

----------


## michael6186

> If these are the real Spokane results, it is not good for us.
> https://twitter.com/#!/shawnchitnis/...31495868637184
> 
> #Spokane Co. #GOP Straw Poll (5,060 votes): #Romney: 1,521, #Santorum 1,511, #Paul 1,340, #Gingrich 411, Undecided 273. #wacaucus


We can make up that margin when the rest of King Co. reports...hopefully!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Move to Idaho!


  Or move Idaho to you.  Freedom brings people together!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln..._the_Northwest
http://spovangelist.com/for-the-love-of-lincoln/

----------


## GraniteHills

Eh, I'm skeptical of the Spokane tweet. Local reporter scoops everybody...? But not even his own news station's Twitter feed or webpage is breaking the news that can turn the story of the caucus...?

----------


## PolicyReader

How many states this year *still* don't have 100% reporting? (and some/all won't actually have it either)

----------


## JK/SEA

Geeezus $#@!ing cockroach...no one has won or lost anything. You people pinning your hopes and dreams on a facade is embarrassing.

How many god damn times does it have to be explained?...

----------


## Canderson

Those numbers can't be right, isn't Spokane our county??? and why havent cnn put them up yet?

----------


## Ronulus

> If these are the real Spokane results, it is not good for us.
> https://twitter.com/#!/shawnchitnis/...31495868637184
> 
> #Spokane Co. #GOP Straw Poll (5,060 votes): #Romney: 1,521, #Santorum 1,511, #Paul 1,340, #Gingrich 411, Undecided 273. #wacaucus


So messed up. This country can not be saved. Our freedoms will be further eroded and it will take another 'revolutionary war' to change anything.

----------


## Bama Boy

Yeah, I can't figure out of that local reporter's tweet is legit or not.  Hell its been 30 minutes since his tweet and nobody else has confirmed it.

----------


## Canderson

It can't be right, CNN would have it up, and tweets from participators from this morning said it was easily a Paul victory

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> If these are the real Spokane results, it is not good for us.
> https://twitter.com/#!/shawnchitnis/...31495868637184
> 
> #Spokane Co. #GOP Straw Poll (5,060 votes): #Romney: 1,521, #Santorum 1,511, #Paul 1,340, #Gingrich 411, Undecided 273. #wacaucus


Maybe the guy got Santorum and Paul mixed up? seems more plausible.

Also.. how the hell can you be undecided? Might as not vote and let others get into the caucus to vote. I believe a few hundred people were denied entry to vote because of limited space at a caucus.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Why does local reporter have county numbers no one else has, and still don't have half an hour later? Smells fishy, doesn't add up, etc., etc.

----------


## Origanalist

> Or move Idaho to you.  Freedom brings people together!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln..._the_Northwest
> http://spovangelist.com/for-the-love-of-lincoln/


Great idea, bad name.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Maybe the guy got Santorum and Paul mixed up? seems more plausible.


Still, not winning Spokane outright is abysmal. Early reports had us at 50%+ there, we got 47% there in 2008...

----------


## JK/SEA

> So messed up. This country can not be saved. Our freedoms will be further eroded and it will take another 'revolutionary war' to change anything.


get a clue. Do you even know whats going on?

----------


## KingNothing

> lol, so 3rd in Washington?? 
> 
> If so, 3rd + no show @ huck forum = blowout on Tuesday
> 
> #worstcasescenario


Nah.  If we do get third, it's not the end of the world.  

We'll do our best to get 'em next time.  What choice do we have?  We fight on because the alternative is unacceptable.

We can continue to donate.  We can continue to make calls.  We can continue to spread the message of Liberty to every willing and not-so-willing ear.  And beyond those things, in a larger sense, we overcome our opposition by being smarter than them, by being kinder than them, by being more well-read than them, by being more principled than them.  We make ourselves people that others want to emulate.  That's how we win.  So for Liberty we continue on, placing our best foot forward.  It's our obligation.

----------


## sailingaway

> King COunty is the vote fraud, waiting till tghe others are reported. Look at Santorum and Paul in King county


King county is the one where robocalls went out telling people the caucus was later this month, as I understand it.

----------


## kathy88

> King county might take all night to *shred*.


Fixed it for ya.

----------


## kathy88

> King county is the one where robocalls went out telling people the caucus was later this month, as I understand it.


How many RP people would have believed that, do you think? I would certainly hope very few.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

No matter what... DO NOT ask for a recount =P. I hope Santorum doesnt ask for a recount. Recounts never work in our favor.

----------


## newbitech

> Or move Idaho to you.  Freedom brings people together!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln..._the_Northwest
> http://spovangelist.com/for-the-love-of-lincoln/


i'll move to Idaho tomorrow if I can find a job there.  No kidding, need to get out of the worst county of the worst state.

----------


## Aratus

has rick S conceded yet?

----------


## GraniteHills

> i'll move to Idaho tomorrow if I can find a job there.  No kidding, need to get out of the worst county of the worst state.


Coos County, NH, is pretty damn good too

----------


## mikeforliberty

My wife and I are moving to NH as soon as I finish college.  You guys got any jobs for computer programmers?

----------


## The_Ruffneck

is that all the counting done for tonight?

----------


## newbitech

> Coos County, NH, is pretty damn good too


nah, I have the NxNW bug

----------


## GraniteHills

> My wife and I are moving to NH as soon as I finish college.  You guys got any jobs for computer programmers?


I'd actually say that is probably one of the healthier industries in the NE in general, yes.

PM me if you want further info on this place...I like making pitches to the like-minded

----------


## KMX

Any word on Spokane?

----------


## 3kgt

It's the second time tonight I've seen paul and santorum have the exact same amount of votes

----------


## Okie RP fan

Santorum just jumped in second.

----------


## Razmear

$#@! $#@! $#@! $#@! $#@! $#@! $#@!
New numbers posted.

----------


## GraniteHills

Well, I'll be dipped in $#@!.

----------


## Razmear

Looks like the Spokane #s were right

----------


## Give me liberty

25% For Ron Paul 24% For Forthy.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Geeezus $#@!ing cockroach...no one has won or lost anything. You people pinning your hopes and dreams on a facade is embarrassing.
> 
> How many god damn times does it have to be explained?...





> Nice to read a positive post mate, and you're absolutely right.
> 
> What's it about, folks?
> 
> DELEGATES!
> DELEGATES!
> DELEGATES!
> DELEGATES!
> DELEGATES!
> ...


click the magic blue delegate link to read more

----------


## PaleoForPaul

> Exporting the finest quality of democracy all over the world =P...


It's easier to rig elections than assassinate leaders.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

We can burn the whole building down ^_~. They keep taking away our stapler.

----------


## 3kgt

romney 1521 santorum 1511 why do I feel like that's bull$#@!? why are the numbers always so close?

----------


## AdamL

Ugh, I try to be an optimist, but these results so far are really disappointing.

Ron needs to get in front of a camera somewhere tomorrow and say something controversial about Obama. Call him a communist and compare him to Stalin. Just tear into him and do it with conviction. Get some media coverage on something that the GOP base will eat up rather than wasting time attacking these other guys. Might just help him become relevant in the race again and pick up some extra votes for super Tuesday...

----------


## Origanalist

> Well, I'll be dipped in $#@!.


Or a frothy mixture.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> I'd actually say that is probably one of the healthier industries in the NE in general, yes.
> 
> PM me if you want further info on this place...I like making pitches to the like-minded


This! This is the conversation we need to start bringing up. Our movement is growing but to get to the next level we need to move. I think Idaho, Dakotas, and NH are the places to do this. Seeing Michigan and Florida have 100k voting for Ron but with a small percentage tells me that they have a better chances changing states.

----------


## floridasun1983

Very disappointing.

----------


## GraniteHills

NEW NUMBERS	

rs 9,420
rp 9,194

----------


## RonRules

> We're still at 25% for King County - that's the largest county by population in the state and still no Spokane.  We still have a chance for A LOT more votes...


If King County "Flips" to Santorum, the suspected Flipping algorithm is doing it's work tonight. That's what I'm watching. It's a fairly populous county and the perfect situation for the algorithm to do it's nefarious business.

Keep watching King County.

----------


## Razmear

+500 over Frothy In King Now!!!!

----------


## Blue

CNN Reporting Paul has 25% (10,358) and Santorum has 24% (10,105).

----------


## JK/SEA

> is that all the counting done for tonight?


who cares?...Gloria Borger maybe..or Bill O'reilly....

----------


## The_Ruffneck

google just sneakily updated with another spreadsheet number change
frothy went up from what i saw anyone else catch it

----------


## GraniteHills

> google just sneakily updated with another spreadsheet number change
> frothy went up from what i saw anyone else catch it


yes, I did

check out my last post & compare to new numbers here:

RS 9,541
RP 9,261

----------


## KingNothing

> If King County "Flips" to Santorum, the suspected Flipping algorithm is doing it's work tonight. That's what I'm watching. It's a fairly populous county and the perfect situation for the algorithm to do it's nefarious business.
> 
> Keep watching King County.


So now THEY are "flipping" caucus votes to see that a candidate finishes third, not second?

Some of you guys need to take a few steps back from this all.

----------


## chapchap70

Fox news just flipped Paul into second and Santorum into 3rd.  Paul 25%, Santorum 24%.

----------


## Britannia

Dr. Paul just jumped back into second place.

Edit: You were too quick for me chapchap70

----------


## Ranger29860

> So now THEY are "flipping" caucus votes to see that a candidate finishes third, not second?
> 
> Some of you guys need to take a few steps back from this all.


there is about 200 pages of discussion on this that makes it look pretty suspicious

----------


## newbitech

ap ron paul takes over 2nd


Romney, Mitt
GOP
14,971
36%


Paul, Ron
GOP
10,358
25%


Santorum, Rick
GOP
10,105
24%

----------


## EBounding

Can we win the last Forest?

----------


## ichirix

Go Seattle!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Santorum just jumped in second.


No worries, when all the king numbers are in that will change. RP is quite a bit ahead of him there.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Straw poll votes don't matter.

We are winning the delegates BIG TIME!!!!

----------


## Massachusetts

Hope we finish in 2nd.

----------


## king_nothing_

We're in 2nd now with a 250 vote margin with 83% reporting, per CNN.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Looks like King County is gonna save our ass for second.

But seriously, what the hell happened in Spokane? I mean...that doesn't make any sense.

----------


## Trigonx

King county looks to be pulling us through ahead of Santorum.

----------


## GraniteHills

Looks like King Richard won Douglas County.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Great idea, bad name.


 Agreed.  You could call it Cascade (the mountain range), Columbia (the river basin that covers most of the proposed area), Evergreen, Kalispel (one of the major indian tribes whose territory this was), Kaniksu (the Kalispel's name for their territory), Firerock, Firetable, or just Lava (the Columbia basin is part of the largest lava plateau in the world).

Edit: Or how about Ponderosa, the dominant tree species, or in that same vein, Needle (Ponderosas have the longest needles)?  Steppe (shrubsteppe is the dominant ecology, but doesn't sound great, no one wants to be a shrub). Methow is a tribe name and the place name too, meaning sunflower seeds. In Sahaptin (a dominant Indian language group in the region), Pakinkash means "place of the barrier," which I like -- a barrier to tyranny!  It also sounds like "Packin' cash". K'áax is flat land (plateau), and Kaax is a pretty cool sounding name.

----------


## hammy

We only have to become the national front-runner ONCE to win this. Once people get a taste, they won't be able to stop us. Maybe a second in Washington will make us the new Anti-Romney?

----------


## The_Ruffneck

gonna be a nailbiter

----------


## EuroCookie

overhyped, that's what happened. seen it so many times by now.

----------


## KingNothing

> there is about 200 pages of discussion on this that makes it look pretty suspicious


I've read it.  It does a lot of things but "makes this look suspicious" is not one of them.

----------


## Trigonx

> Looks like King County is gonna save our ass for second.
> 
> But seriously, what the hell happened in Spokane? I mean...that doesn't make any sense.


Added importance to WA, the established voters all came out in force.  We nearly matched the competition there.

----------


## newbitech

> We're in 2nd now with a 250 vote margin with 83% reporting, per CNN.



cnn is fos.  83%

----------


## pauliticalfan

I mean if you look at the map, we won the NE border of Washington... except Spokane, our 2008 stronghold. Like that makes sense.

----------


## 123tim

> Straw poll votes don't matter.
> 
> We are winning the delegates BIG TIME!!!!


I'm tired, and probably not thinking straight......
If this is true, why does the Huffington map show three delegates going to Ron Paul? Do we actually have more?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

We've been 10-15 votes ahead all evening and suddenly we are 150 ahead - what county came in?

----------


## Origanalist

> No worries, when all the king numbers are in that will change. RP is quite a bit ahead of him there.


I DO NOT see Seattle voting for Rick Santorum, no way.

----------


## UK4Paul

Go King! (County, Not Dana Bash's Husband  )

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I am not too quite sure I want to belong in a party where 30-40% wants Santorum as their leader.. despite being exposed by Ron paul at debates and by ads and various Santorum negative articles going around before Washington caucuses.

Only thing we can do is try our best to clean a wall covered with feces with a napkin XD..

----------


## GraniteHills

> We've been 10-15 votes ahead all evening and suddenly we are 150 ahead - what county came in?


King is now at 50%, it was 25% before.

----------


## michael6186

> I'm tired, and probably not thinking straight......
> If this is true, why does the Huffington map show three delegates going to Ron Paul? Do we actually have more?


No one really knows, but the campaign seems to think we have a lot more than the media is reporting.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> I'm tired, and probably not thinking straight......
> If this is true, why does the Huffington map show three delegates going to Ron Paul? Do we actually have more?


National delegates won't be assigned until June.  They can't make a count.

My precinct straw poll was 56% for Romney.

But ALL 100% of the delegates are paul supporters.  In one month we will go to our county convention and select delegates to the state.  In June we will go to the state convention and select delegates for national.

----------


## KMX

The people who are elected delegates are diferent then the ones on the screen that say 3. Yes Ron Paul has a hell of a lot more then 3.

Just b.c you win the popular vote does not mean you win. People stay after the vote to "caucus" and people are elected to represent a canidate in Tampa FL. The people that are becoming delegates to go to Tampa are mostly Ron Paul supporters. THATS HOW WE ARE WINING!

----------


## UK4Paul

> We've been 10-15 votes ahead all evening and suddenly we are 150 ahead - what county came in?


Much more of King County came in. Still only at 50% though on Google.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> I am not too quite sure I want to belong in a party where 30-40% wants Santorum as their leader.. despite being exposed by Ron paul at debates and by ads and various Santorum negative articles going around before Washington caucuses.
> 
> Only thing we can do is try our best to clean a wall covered with feces with a napkin XD..


Can't lose sight of the fact the moral majority of that is old $#@!s.

WE ARE THE FUTURE OF THE GOP IF WE DON'T LET OURSELVES BECOME DISCOURAGED!

----------


## pauliticalfan

So I'm pretty sure we're gonna get second.

Hmm...let's take a look at the PPP poll of Washington, shall we?

Santorum: 32% | Actual: 24% (-8%)
Paul: 16% | Actual: 25% (+9%)

Big loss for Santorum, big overperformance by us. Solid showing.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

How do Catholic Conservatives vote for Rick Santorum?  

Rick Santorum:“I don’t believe in an America where the separation of church and state is absolute.” 

Compare that to Pat Buchanan, who cared about cultural issues but still understood what America is about**:

Pat Buchanan: "The central organizing principle of this republic is: freedom."

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Can't lose sight of the fact the moral majority of that is old $#@!s.
> 
> WE ARE THE FUTURE OF THE GOP IF WE DON'T LET OURSELVES BECOME DISCOURAGED!


thats why i said we gotta clean the feces smeared wall with a napkin =P

----------


## Origanalist

> I'm tired, and probably not thinking straight......
> If this is true, why does the Huffington map show three delegates going to Ron Paul? Do we actually have more?


Delegates are not awarded until the convention unless I am completely mistaken. This is nothing more than a tally of the preferences of those attending the caucus.

----------


## slamhead

> We've been 10-15 votes ahead all evening and suddenly we are 150 ahead - what county came in?


First Spokane came in and putSantorum ahead then another part of King put us back up.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i dont think we can depend entirely on the delegate system to win. there must be something else up the campaign's sleeve. i doubt they are naive enough to believe some crap wont be pulled later on at the convention.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> So I'm pretty sure we're gonna get second.
> 
> Hmm...let's take a look at the PPP poll of Washington, shall we?
> 
> Santorum: 32% | Actual: 24% (-8%)
> Paul: 16% | Actual: 25% (+9%)
> 
> Big loss for Santorum, big overperformance by us. Solid showing.


What it proves is the polling is $#@!ing bull$#@!. 

If they were actually accurate in their polling we might have gotten more soft supporters that thought we had a chance at winning...

----------


## 123tim

> Originally Posted by 123tim View Post
> I'm tired, and probably not thinking straight......
> If this is true, why does the Huffington map show three delegates going to Ron Paul? Do we actually have more?






> No one really knows, but the campaign seems to think we have a lot more than the media is reporting.






> National delegates won't be assigned until June.  They can't make a count.
> 
> My precinct straw poll was 56% for Romney.
> 
> But ALL 100% of the delegates are paul supporters.  In one month we will go to our county convention and select delegates to the state.  In June we will go to the state convention and select delegates for national.





> The people who are elected delegates are diferent then the ones on the screen that say 3. Yes Ron Paul has a hell of a lot more then 3.
> 
> Just b.c you win the popular vote does not mean you win. People stay after the vote to "caucus" and people are elected to represent a canidate in Tampa FL. The people that are becoming delegates to go to Tampa are mostly Ron Paul supporters. THATS HOW WE ARE WINING!





> Delegates are not awarded until the convention unless I am completely mistaken. This is nothing more than a tally of the preferences of those attending the caucus.



Thank you for the answers....very encouraging.  
I'll sleep better tonight.

----------


## RPit

The media said Ron Paul was going to win (because he was) even though there was NO EVIDENCE, No POLL that showed us winning it.. Why? Because he really was GOING to win but to stop that you say Ron will win whether they have any numbers or not, so the establishment comes out in full force to beat him. My take..

And there might be a little 'vote fraud' (but very little if any), we lost this because our supporters didn't come out. Look at those numbers roughly 5000-6000 supporters came out in the WHOLE STATE.. Don't blame fraud blame the people... They only UNDERSTAND the message but they don't BELIEVE (in their heart) the NEED for it. Period. No excuses.

We only got '7%' in the primary folks so the 'general' support for Ron Paul in the State wasn't there.. We outperformed our general support, and that is what we expect to do in a caucus State.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> i dont think we can depend entirely on the delegate system to win. there must be something else up the campaign's sleeve. i doubt they are naive enough to believe some crap wont be pulled later on at the convention.


You're assuming the campaign is truly in this to win... they aren't.

The delegates are our best shot and it's already a long-shot in itself because it would require someone like Gingrich or Santorum giving us their delegates instead of Romney.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Straw poll votes don't matter.
> 
> We are winning the delegates BIG TIME!!!!


YES!!!

----------


## RPit

I am a delegate and according to the account of delegates we got, we have roughly 60% of all delegates... And by the time we get to the State Convention we will likely have 60-70% of the delegates...

I'm going to go read the party rules and see how party chairman's are elected, and if we can do anything about it we'll get that chairman removed and replaced. At least I will move that motion because I've had it with the bull$#@!.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> i dont think we can depend entirely on the delegate system to win. there must be something else up the campaign's sleeve. i doubt they are naive enough to believe some crap wont be pulled later on at the convention.


With us getting most of the WA today, we'll prob be pretty close to Romney on delegate counts. I would guess within 20 or so.

----------


## Ender

So what's going on with Chelan County?

0 results.

----------


## RPit

> So what's going on with Chelan County?
> 
> 0 results.


There aren't enough votes in that county for santorum to win... The vote gap in King County (50% still left) is going to remain pretty steady and Santorum will lose. At least I hope he will. There is no way in hell is Santorum going to be above 20% in King County.

----------


## slamhead

> I am a delegate and according to the account of delegates we got, we have roughly 60% of all delegates... And by the time we get to the State Convention we will likely have 60-70% of the delegates...
> 
> I'm going to go read the party rules and see how party chairman's are elected, and if we can do anything about it we'll get that chairman removed and replaced. At least I will move that motion because I've had it with the bull$#@!.


+rep

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul, a candidate who got 2% of media coverage, got 25%.

Rick Santorum, a candidate who got 50% of media coverage, got 24%.

----------


## kill the banks

> I am a delegate and according to the account of delegates we got, we have roughly 60% of all delegates... And by the time we get to the State Convention we will likely have 60-70% of the delegates...
> 
> I'm going to go read the party rules and see how party chairman's are elected, and if we can do anything about it we'll get that chairman removed and replaced. At least I will move that motion because I've had it with the bull$#@!.


find something and nail it  ... ps good for you!

----------


## parocks

> Still, not winning Spokane outright is abysmal. Early reports had us at 50%+ there, we got 47% there in 2008...


city vs county maybe.  We got 50% in Legislative district 3.

----------


## Aratus

this has been quite an evening!

----------


## GraniteHills

> Ron Paul, a candidate who got 2% of media coverage, got 25%.
> 
> Rick Santorum, a candidate who got 50% of media coverage, got 24%.


That is PRECISELY the way to look at this.

It's heartening, even.

----------


## Adam West

> Geeezus $#@!ing cockroach...no one has won or lost anything. You people pinning your hopes and dreams on a facade is embarrassing.
> 
> How many god damn times does it have to be explained?...


There is no reason to be condescending. I never invented the "Beauty Pageant" status quo that seems to mesmerize people, neither have others. But be real. **** Sapiens like #1. Why do you think we sit in front of the T.V. awaiting the outcome of a game that has no real meaning? It is innate, and it does matter... Please don't attempt to trivialize the way people are feeling.

----------


## sailingaway

> With us getting most of the WA today, we'll prob be pretty close to Romney on delegate counts. I would guess within 20 or so.


None of the other candidates have ever been part of a brokered convention.  Ron has.

----------


## Agorism

If they had had a primary and a caucus on different days like last time, we would have won.

Nevada has bound its delegates this time. Basically in place that becomes too grass roots oriented, the party changes the rules on the next go around to stop Paul.

I can see Maine changing its rules for 2016.

----------


## azxd

Ahead of the Washington contest, Romney led in the  overall count with 173. Santorum had 87, followed by  Gingrich with 33. Paul had 20. 
It takes 1,144 delegates to clinch the  nomination.


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...#ixzz1o7JAWbLI

----------


## sailingaway

> If they had had a primary and a caucus on different days like last time, we would have won.
> 
> Nevada has bound its delegates this time. Basically in place that becomes too grass roots oriented, the party changes the rules on the next go around to stop Paul.
> 
> I can see Maine changing its rules for 2016.


I am not sure that is the case since my understanding is that we currently own their state GOP, or will by state convention.

----------


## rprprs

> I am a delegate and according to the account of delegates we got, we have roughly 60% of all delegates... And by the time we get to the State Convention we will likely have 60-70% of the delegates...
> 
> I'm going to go read the party rules and see how party chairman's are elected, and if we can do anything about it we'll get that chairman removed and replaced. At least I will move that motion because I've had it with the bull$#@!.


(I give these out sparingly.) 

+rep

----------


## NoOneButPaul

This last 17% is taking too long too count...

----------


## mikeforliberty

What is right can never fail, it is only a matter of time...

----------


## parocks

> The people who are elected delegates are diferent then the ones on the screen that say 3. Yes Ron Paul has a hell of a lot more then 3.
> 
> Just b.c you win the popular vote does not mean you win. People stay after the vote to "caucus" and people are elected to represent a canidate in Tampa FL. The people that are becoming delegates to go to Tampa are mostly Ron Paul supporters. THATS HOW WE ARE WINING!


The people who ELECT the people that are becoming delegates to go to Tampa are mostly Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## azxd

> Ahead of the Washington contest, Romney led in the  overall count with 173. Santorum had 87, followed by  Gingrich with 33. Paul had 20. 
> It takes 1,144 delegates to clinch the  nomination.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...#ixzz1o7JAWbLI


Is this count accurate ?

----------


## sailingaway

> Ahead of the Washington contest, Romney led in the  overall count with 173. Santorum had 87, followed by  Gingrich with 33. Paul had 20. 
> It takes 1,144 delegates to clinch the  nomination.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...#ixzz1o7JAWbLI


that is nonsense. Even using the way off AP count, that ignores the 6 Ron got in Montana.

----------


## sailingaway

> Is this count accurate ?


not even slightly.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Also, Paul is 11/11 so far for exceeding 2008 performances, right? That's very impressive.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Also, one more thing. Santorum getting his ass kicked in Michigan was best case scenario for us. If he had won Michigan, we would definitely be looking at third place right now.

----------


## affa

> So now THEY are "flipping" caucus votes to see that a candidate finishes third, not second?
> 
> Some of you guys need to take a few steps back from this all.


for the record, yes, that's been long established in the thread you live/love to hate on.  but hey, since i doubt you actually read that thread deeply, i doubt you'd know that.

it's called controlling the narrative, and we've seen the suspicious activity going back to 2008, negatively affecting Huckabee.  We've also seen it keeping Romney in 2nd against a dominate Gingrich in 1st.   If you want to ignore the issues we're seeing, fine, but it's silly to think 2nd isn't important to the narrative.

----------


## RPit

In '08 we got 21% of the caucus vote but 40-45% of the delegates.. Truth, because I was there 

Anyways I'm wondering why the results for Chelan County aren't in, that is a small place and really shouldn't be that many votes to count. I can understand King County taking time but Chelan should've been out long time ago.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Really, this just continues a long trend of getting screwed out of first by a hair.

Ames straw poll, then Iowa, then Maine, now Washington. Just a coincidence though, I'm sure.

----------


## Adam West

> So now THEY are "flipping" caucus votes to see that a candidate finishes third, not second?
> 
> Some of you guys need to take a few steps back from this all.


Ya know, I love your Smarmasm. Let me place a pristine clean neatly rolled-out red carpet for you.. King of Nothing.

----------


## PolicyReader

Below I quote my post from another thread, the point is to describe how the delegate process works since many seem to still overly value the Popular (straw) vote as it pertains to picking the Nomination.




> This is from what was given to me as being one of the best compilations of delegate and vote totals.
> 
> http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/R
> 
> Romney 1,841,731
> Santorum 1,090,126 
> Gingrich 987,468  
> Paul 505,203

----------


## ProBlue33

You know what figure I like?
The one that shows Mitt only has only 5% of the hard delegates, not for WA, but for the entire primary season in total.
These caucus states are not helping him get real contributing wins.
Maybe this is why he isn't attacking Ron Paul too much.
It's all psychological.
We have a long way to go until Tampa.

----------


## Fraulein

> Also, Paul is 11/11 so far for exceeding 2008 performances, right? That's very impressive.


I don't understand this mindset, in fact I consider it a plague upon the 2012 campaign.

If your in this to win it, it matters not how much better we do this time around compared to last time. Winning only matters.

If your in this to spread a message and NOT win the nomination, you would be happy that he is doing "better".

----------


## Natural Citizen

> We can continue to spread the message of Liberty to every willing and not-so-willing ear.


You contradict yourself. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4237070

I should -1 you like boburn did to me just for bringing up the idea. But I won't. Sometimes folks are their own worst enemy.

Flip flopper.....

----------


## Keith and stuff

> You know what figure I like?
> Maybe this is why he isn't attacking Ron Paul too much.


It is a terrible idea for Romney to attack Paul.  Paul is last nationally and Romney is first.  The person in first is supposed to ignore the person in last.  You don't attack all the way down to the bottom.

----------


## MozoVote

C'mon Washington... give Paul that half a percent more so it doesn't "look like" a tie

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Well. Let's just move on. To Alaska! The state that gave birth to Sarah. I assume that is our next biggest chance eh?

----------


## GraniteHills

Chelan in

----------


## fred584

Slow steady growth. Hopefully we will get a few wins on Tuesday in Alaska, ND and Idaho. 

Lets also hope for a big upset in VA

A few second places and soon it will be Ron Paul and Romney.

The polls are wrong. They had Ron Paul around 12 % or so for washington. so if that is correct we could have a really good day on tuesday. 

Even if we don't win anything and get a majority of 2nd place finishes, we will be in good shape to go head to head with mitt

----------


## RPit

Paul will probably be above Santorum by 1.5% when this settles

----------


## GraniteHills

It all comes down to 50% in King County.

----------


## sailingaway

> Slow steady growth. Hopefully we will get a few wins on Tuesday in Alaska, ND and Idaho. 
> 
> Lets also hope for a big upset in VA
> 
> A few second places and soon it will be Ron Paul and Romney.
> 
> The polls are wrong. They had Ron Paul around 12 % or so for washington. so if that is correct we could have a really good day on tuesday. 
> 
> Even if we don't win anything and get a majority of 2nd place finishes, we will be in good shape to go head to head with mitt


It is a big bump above the polls. they only TODAY made it sound like it was Romney or Paul (and they clearly targeted Ron's heartland of Spokane which I hope doesn't impact the delegates and representation there), so against the PPP poll Ron was way over.

----------


## mikeforliberty

Whatever happens in this election, this country, or this world, it has been a pleasure to know men and women like yourselves who strive to live free

----------


## fez2008

> Well. Let's just move on. To Alaska! The state that gave birth to Sarah. I assume that is our next biggest chance eh?


No ND is, AK is a close second. Please see this thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Paul-by-state

----------


## sailingaway

> It all comes down to 50% in King County.


Pierce county only has 43% in as well.

----------


## sailingaway

> It all comes down to 50% in King County.


the one where there were robocalls telling people the caucuses were later this month.

----------


## RPit

> Pierce county only has 43% in as well.


I didn't notice Pierce.. But there is no way in hell Santorum will overtake Paul in King County and the rest of the '50%' will account for a lot of votes. I think second is secured.

----------


## RPit

BTW will WA be the first State to report 100%

----------


## GraniteHills

> Pierce county only has 43% in as well.


Ah, thank you, I didn't see that.

Edit: and now Google has Pierce at 80%

----------


## Aratus

this thread is a 99 pages

----------


## parocks

> Pierce county only has 43% in as well.


That's up to 80% now.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Whatever happens in this election, this country, or this world, it has been a pleasure to know men and women like yourselves who strive to live free


Back at you, but don't fool yourself into thinking this stops in 2012.

We all have to keep fighting to get people like us elected into the GOP for the foreseeable future.

Thats how we win this in the long run, and insure that all the work Ron Paul gave his life for was not for nothing...

----------


## GraniteHills

> BTW will WA be the first State to report 100%


We have 100%

----------


## pauliticalfan

No, Pierce County has 80.1% in. If we stay on top in King, we got this.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Please help me get other Ron Paul supporters to understand how the delegate process works. We keep losing momentum and fund raising because people think we aren't winning even though we are doing pretty darn well on delegate counts.




> What is this talk?
> 
> I keep hearing it over and over and it still makes no sense.
> 
> The people vote. Delegates are assigned according how people voted.


In some states, yes, that is true. In others that's a bunch of crap. We are probably getting most of the delegates from IA, MN, CO, MA, and WA. In NV, they can vote to unbind the delegates are the state convention, so there is a possibility he could get most of those as well. There is also a strong possibility that he could pick up quite a few from WY.

In IA there are 28 possible delegates. It sounds like the organization was good, so we may get 20 out of there. 

In NH, there are 10 possible BOUND delegates, Ron Paul got 3. Huntsman got one. Since he dropped out that delegate is UNBOUND. We may get that one. NH is has bound delegates so for the first round we won't have any luck getting others until additional rounds. 

In SC, we didn't get any delegates. Grinch got 23 BOUND delegates. If Grinch drops out soon they become UNBOUND. If Ron Paul supporters are organized they could end up picking up a lot of them. 

In FL, we didn't get any and probably wont unless this goes to a brokered convention and at some point they become UNBOUND.

In NV, we got 5 BOUND delegates, but most of the delegates that got selected are Ron Paul supporters. There is a possibility that these selected delegates can vote to change the rules at the state convention to UNBIND all delegates. In this case Ron Paul could pick up most of the delegates. NV has 28 BOUND delegates. If they become UNBOUND at the state convention, we would probably have at least 15 of them.

In CO, it sounds like we got about 50% of the UNBOUND delegates. So we'll probably have 18 of the 36. If Santy drops out, we could get a few more.

In MN, is sounds like we got over 75% of the delegates. So we'll probably get 30 of the 40 UNBOUND delegates.

In Maine, we'll probably get 75% of the delegates. So we'll probably get 18 of the 24 UNBOUND delegates.

AZ is winner take all with bound delegates. We probably won't get any as Romney won the state, unless this goes to a brokered convention and the delegates become UNBOUND. In this case we may get some of them if RP supporters are organized.

In MI, we didn't get any delegates, but there is the possibility that we could pick up the delegates that become UNBOUND if Santy drops out. Santy got 14 delegates. Some of them could go to RP. If it goes to a brokered convention RP could even get some of Romney's.

In WY, Ron Paul got at least 6 of the 29 possible. However, since this is a state with UNBOUND delegates Ron Paul will probably get more than that. Let's say he get's almost half of them, or 14.

In WA, there are 40 UNBOUND delegates. Based on ground reports, Ron Paul will probably get most of the delegates. Let's say he gets 25.

*So if no one drops out, IA (20) + NH (3) + SC (0) + FL (0) + NV(15) + CO(18) + MN(30) + ME(18) + MI (0) + AZ(0) + WY(14) + WA(25) = 143*

If BOTH Grinch and Santy drop out the delegate scenario could look something like this, assuming Ron Paul supporters were organized in becoming delegates (delegates would become UNBOUND when the candidate they are bound to drops out):

*IA (20) + NH (3) + SC (15/23) + FL (0) + NV(20) + CO(18) + MN(30) + ME(18) + MI (10) + AZ(0) + WY(14) + WA(25) = 173*

Of course these are just estimates, we won't know for sure until the delegate selection process is complete. 

I'm really confused about why people don't understand how the delegates work. What is it that is causing the confusion?

----------


## sailingaway

> No, Pierce County has 80.1% in. If we stay on top in King, we got this.


it does now, but Ron's margin went down, too.

The problem is only in the places Ron dominated did we get a public count. There were a bunch of areas where they refused to give the tally there.  They can move those numbers any way they want, and after Maine, and with them pulling the same 'we will count them back at party headquarters' here, I really have no confidence.

----------


## ProBlue33

Newt got beat by "others" in some counties, that boy needs to pack it up and go home.
He is the guy with really no chance

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Newt got beat by "others" in some counties, that boy needs to pack it up and go home.
> He is the guy with really no chance


the more he splits the vote the better , i hope he stays in as long as possible

----------


## GraniteHills

> Newt got beat by "others" in some counties, that boy needs to pack it up and go home.
> He is the guy with really no chance


Well, if I understand correctly, he could net 76 bound delegates from GA...

----------


## rprprs

> While I risk getting more negative rep I'm going to keep hammering this point home, not because I don't want Ron to win, but because I want people to sit back a bit and look at the bigger picture.
> 
> *Ron is not in this to win this* (I don't care what he says, he'd never admit in a million years this was the case)* Ron is in this to build a movement* that will unite the GOP and restore freedom to the country.
> 
> When you consider this is his main goal, not the POTUS, the fact he's 11/11 is pretty damn impressive and just shows how much everyone's work is paying off.
> 
> There is no ceiling to liberty and freedom. 
> 
> We will win this in the long run if we don't lose sight of the fact this doesn't just stop after the election...


No negative rep from me.
But let's be careful not to talk about "winning" and "building a movement" as though they were mutually exclusive.
As I see it, there would be no better way for Ron to build a movement than to win.

----------


## neverseen

> Back at you, but don't fool yourself into thinking this stops in 2012.
> 
> We all have to keep fighting to get people like us elected into the GOP for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Thats how we win this in the long run, and insure that all the work Ron Paul gave his life for was not for nothing...


Florida grassroots formed a company to promote a non partisan approach to liberty minded politics after our embarrassing performance in the primary... check it out, www.libertytakeover2012.com We've started been posting candidates in the 'other candidates' section of this forum.  we are ramping up on the web and locally right now

----------


## Aratus

tis true... however newt is pure EGO & total churlish stubborn.

----------


## Origanalist

> No, Pierce County has 80.1% in. If we stay on top in King, we got this.


As RPit correctly pointed out, King County is not a Rick Santorum kind of place. If Rick wins there something is obviously not right.

----------


## Razmear

Pierce is now 100%, still up by ~200

----------


## Keith and stuff

> In NH, there are 10 possible BOUND delegates, Ron Paul got 3. Huntsman got one. Since he dropped out that delegate is UNBOUND. We may get that one. NH is has bound delegates so for the first round we won't have any luck getting others until additional rounds.


The NH delegates for each candidate were handpicked by that candidate's staff.  It is very unlikely that any of the Romney delegates in NH will vote for Ron Paul.

----------


## parocks

> That's up to 80% now.


Now 100% in Pierce.  Santorum picked up 11 votes on Paul from 80 to 100%.

----------


## sailingaway

> As RPit correctly pointed out, King County is not a Rick Santorum kind of place. If Rick wins there something is obviously not right.


Spokane's results, as well as two places together shutting about 2000 people out from voting, and them refusing to read the vote aloud, and them destroying any papers and envelopes you brought in, show something is not right.

----------


## MozoVote

As far as refusing to announce votes before the delegates, at least that kind of stuff opens some eyes. Those people need to keep coming back and say "I won't put up with those kinds of tricks, when I serve on a party committee"

----------


## ProBlue33

If the % holds to formula we have second.

----------


## JasonM

> Please help me get other Ron Paul supporters to understand how the delegate process works. We keep losing momentum and fund raising because people think we aren't winning even though we are doing pretty darn well on delegate counts.
> 
> 
> 
> In some states, yes, that is true. In others that's a bunch of crap. We are probably getting most of the delegates from IA, MN, CO, MA, and WA. In NV, they can vote to unbind the delegates are the state convention, so there is a possibility he could get most of those as well. There is also a strong possibility that he could pick up quite a few from WY.
> 
> In IA there are 28 possible delegates. It sounds like the organization was good, so we may get 20 out of there. 
> 
> In NH, there are 10 possible BOUND delegates, Ron Paul got 3. Huntsman got one. Since he dropped out that delegate is UNBOUND. We may get that one. NH is has bound delegates so for the first round we won't have any luck getting others until additional rounds. 
> ...



What's causing the confusion is that people think the popular vote actually matters, when actually it's little more than a massive overrated poll. I personally think the popular vote is a distraction from the real vote for delegates, to give people the ILLUSION of thinking they made a difference when actually they don't if they just cast a vote and leave. 

People think they're voting for the candidate, when in reality they need to vote SPECIFICALLY for people who will vote for the candidate.

----------


## Adam West

[QUOTE=NoOneButPaul;4244176]While I risk getting more negative rep I'm going to keep hammering this point home, not because I don't want Ron to win, but because I want people to sit back a bit and look at the bigger picture.

Ron is not in this to win this (I don't care what he says, he'd never admit in a million years this was the case) Ron is in this to build a movement that will unite the GOP and restore freedom to the country.

I admire your outlook, and I support your forward-looking vision. But, I have a revelation. Four years from now the landscape of the World will be upside down. America is being buried. I recently came back from a 3 month business trip to China, and they encourage growth, not stifle it. America has so much potential, but you keep shooting yourselves in the foot. Deciding elections on gayness, abortions, perceived threat, drugs, military intervention? Ron Paul members aside, most Americans are politically incoherant.

----------


## Origanalist

> Spokane's results, as well as two places together shutting about 2000 people out from voting, and them refusing to read the vote aloud, and them destroying any papers and envelopes you brought in, show something is not right.


No argument from me, The GOPers have done everything in their power to keep RP out of the running. It must frustrate them to no end that he's not going away.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Only King County left? Time to bring it on home guys!

----------


## ProBlue33

Intrade 95% for second for Ron Paul

----------


## MozoVote

This will be the sixth state where Ron got over 20% in a statewide poll. I know people want to see wins, but this is still much better than 2008 was. Those were some depressing returns to watch.

----------


## sailingaway

> No argument from me, The GOPers have done everything in their power to keep RP out of the running. It must frustrate them to no end that he's not going away.


+rep

here's to 'not going away'.

----------


## Vanilluxe

I think I see a little plot here, if the GOP can keep Ron Paul from winning 5 states, they can keep him off the podium in the convention and that goes for Rand as well.  No speaking time means no changes from the GOP policy platform.  The GOP wants to stay unchanged this election, next election, and other future elections.  I doubt the GOP will learn anything and I bet they will probably repeat this mistake in 2016 by nominating Christie, Jindal, or Jeb Bush and they might give Rand the same treatment as Ron.

----------


## Ivash

^I don't think Jeb Bush will run. Jindal and Christie probably will, as will Rubio, maybe Thune, Portman, and a bunch of other Republicans. If Obama wins this election, Republicans will win in 2016, so everyone will come out of the woodwork.




> What's causing the confusion is that people think the popular vote actually matters, when actually it's little more than a massive overrated poll. I personally think the popular vote is a distraction from the real vote for delegates, to give people the ILLUSION of thinking they made a difference when actually they don't if they just cast a vote and leave. 
> 
> People think they're voting for the candidate, when in reality they need to vote SPECIFICALLY for people who will vote for the candidate.


Yeah, no, you are really wrong. It does matter. If a candidate can string together a bunch of victories, then they get momentum (through media narrative and donations) which helps them keep winning (both in general and delegates). Also, after a candidate has picked up enough victories, it becomes extremely likely that other candidates will drop out and support him. Thirdly, there is no way any major party is foolish enough to let a person who clearly won the primaries to lose due to... well, anything, delegates or otherwise. I'd say that it is the delegates which really don't matter (except in the most unlikely of circumstances: a brokered convention where two candidates are extremely close to each other when it comes to primary victories and delegates).

----------


## sailingaway

> I think I see a little plot here, if the GOP can keep Ron Paul from winning 5 states, they can keep him off the podium in the convention and that goes for Rand as well.  No speaking time means no changes from the GOP policy platform.  The GOP wants to stay unchanged this election, next election, and other future elections.  I doubt the GOP will learn anything and I bet they will probably repeat this mistake in 2016 by nominating Christie, Jindal, or Jeb Bush and they might give Rand the same treatment as Ron.


We can buy Ron a podium.

----------


## GraniteHills

Updated vote totals, but not % of precincts reporting....

----------


## Savvy Jack

up by 303 votes now 80%

----------


## Origanalist

> +rep
> 
> here's to 'not going away'.


Very nice, and that glass of wine looks pretty good right now. Cheers.

----------


## Give me liberty

Overall i think we did good.
Even if its Rigged.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> No argument from me, The GOPers have done everything in their power to keep RP out of the running. It must frustrate them to no end that he's not going away.


If we win great. If we dont, I hope we can survive 4 years turmoil to have someone bear the torch. I also hope Ron will be around still to endorse the candidate in 2016. Without Ron being involved in 2016, it might be hard to convince people to vote for a "new ron paul".

----------


## sailingaway

Romney just jumped and even though Ron is further above santorum he is now at 24.9% to S's 24.3%

And King is STILL at 50% reporting.

----------


## Vanilluxe

> If we win great. If we dont, I hope we can survive 4 years turmoil to have someone bear the torch. I also hope Ron will be around still to endorse the candidate in 2016. Without Ron being involved in 2016, it might be hard to convince people to vote for a "new ron paul".


If the GOP nominates Romney of Santorum, I bet they would nominate someone similar to their taste in 2016, 2020; the people will never let anyone Ron Paulish close to the gates of the White House

----------


## sailingaway

> If the GOP nominates Romney of Santorum, I bet they would nominate someone similar to their taste in 2016, 2020; the people will never let anyone Ron Paulish close to the gates of the White House


then we need to turn our attention to the party system and get rid of the monopolies.

----------


## Origanalist

> I think I see a little plot here, if the GOP can keep Ron Paul from winning 5 states, they can keep him off the podium in the convention and that goes for Rand as well.  No speaking time means no changes from the GOP policy platform.  The GOP wants to stay unchanged this election, next election, and other future elections.  I doubt the GOP will learn anything and I bet they will probably repeat this mistake in 2016 by nominating Christie, Jindal, or Jeb Bush and they might give Rand the same treatment as Ron.


We all knew that going in. We came to change it and nobody can say we haven't made an impact. It's up to us to keep the change moving forward. Even if RP doesn't win.

----------


## Ender

> Romney just jumped and even though Ron is further above santorum he is now at 24.9% to S's 24.3%
> 
> And King is STILL at 50% reporting.


I was just going "Wha?" over that, myself.

----------


## Savvy Jack

CHECK THIS OUT!  http://www.uselectionatlas.org/RESUL...&off=0&elect=2

Paul - 7535
Sant - 7523

----------


## sailingaway

> We all knew that going in. We came to change it and nobody can say we haven't made an impact. It's up to us to keep the change moving forward. Even if RP doesn't win.


it is plurality of delegates of 5 states as I understand it, not five straw polls.

----------


## parocks

King
updated 12:00 a.m. EST, Mar 4, 2012	
Mitt Romney	3,616	47%	60% reporting
Ron Paul	2,024	26%
Rick Santorum	1,347	17%
Newt Gingrich	575	7%

----------


## sailingaway

> CHECK THIS OUT!  http://www.uselectionatlas.org/RESUL...&off=0&elect=2
> 
> Paul - 7535
> Sant - 7523


that was a ways back they are into 11,000+ each now. http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes...r/nate-silver/

----------


## Give me liberty

Delegates according to Fox News:
Romney: 30
Paul: 5
Santorum:5
Gingrich:0 

Not official i hope.

----------


## sailingaway

> Delegates according to Fox News:
> Romney: 30
> Paul: 5
> Santorum:5
> Gingrich:0 
> 
> Not official i hope.


only to the extent they will pretend that is true forever.  The straw poll doesn't determine delegates.  But they are still pretending Santorum got a ton of delegates from Iowa, when he had zero ground game to get them.

----------


## sailingaway

One thing I like is that all but one of the counties next door to Idaho, Ron won.  And the one he didn't win is Spokane and that is just screwy, or was specially targeted to try to get rid of 'troublemakers'.

----------


## kill the banks

Race
Status
Candidate
Votes
Vote %
Del*
Est. % In
Washington
Updated 12:05 a.m. EST, Mar 4, 2012


County:
Table *|* Map


Romney
17,000
37%
0
93%
reporting
Paul
11,546
25%
0
Santorum
11,243
24%
0
Gingrich
4,919
11%
0

----------


## Origanalist

> it is plurality of delegates of 5 states as I understand it, not five straw polls.


Don't misunderstand me, I'm not losing hope as some seem to be doing. Merely stating a hypothetical.

----------


## parocks

King
updated 12:11 a.m. EST, Mar 4, 2012	
Mitt Romney	3,891	45%	75% reporting
Ron Paul	2,245	26%
Rick Santorum	1,600	19%
Newt Gingrich	651	8%

----------


## GraniteHills

75% King in...

24.9 to 24.4

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> One thing I like is that all but one of the counties next door to Idaho, Ron won.  And the one he didn't win is Spokane and that is just screwy, or was specially targeted to try to get rid of 'troublemakers'.


eh he was like 4% off top place in spokane , pretty close

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Romney just jumped and even though Ron is further above santorum he is now at 24.9% to S's 24.3%
> 
> And King is STILL at 50% reporting.


I think King is all that's left with 75% reporting.

PPP had us in fourth place I believe. 25%, second place and most of the delegates is pretty darn good.

----------


## Lord Xar

Notice how in King, Santos share goes up while Ron stays the same... kinds weird

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I must admit that getting 2nd is a big improvement, since we get little or negative coverage from the media. If I recalled, didn't RP got 3rd in WA in 2008? We are serious contenters in some states that doesn't have a population that tends to vote for a candidate that has a certain skin color, religion, age, and etc etc.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> it is plurality of delegates of 5 states as I understand it, not five straw polls.


That is the way I understand it as well. With that in mind, Ron Paul has already won at least 5 states. People should be dancing in the streets, but very few people get the delegate process so everyone is getting a defeatist attitude.

----------


## sailingaway

media are calling it tied with santorum, ignoring the decimile, and putting Santa first, even (Seattle times) 

and Fox suggesting Ron and Santa are tied for delegates when Ron has 9 counties to Santa's 4, is just icing on the cake.

----------


## Adam West

> Notice how in King, Santos share goes up while Ron stays the same... kinds weird


Stranger than fiction. Why does History keep repeating itself? Over and over again...

----------


## Origanalist

Ron Paul is going to do very well in actual delegates from Washington regardless of this little sideshow. But here I sit waiting for the final results, call me crazy! My whole day from going to the actual caucus to waiting (impatiently) for the results.

It's been a Ron Paul Saturday.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I must admit that getting 2nd is a big improvement, since we get little or negative coverage from the media. If I recalled, didn't RP got 3rd in WA in 2008? We are serious contenters in some states that doesn't have a population that tends to vote for a candidate that has a certain skin color, religion, age, and etc etc.


Ron Paul was 3rd in WA in both the Caucus and the Primary.  Though, Romney did beat Paul in the Primary, since Romney wasn't a candidate, Paul actually came in 3rd.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washing..._2008#Caucuses

----------


## ericthethe

Are there going to be anymore debates between now and the convention?

----------


## kahless

90% in. I am hoping that remaining 10% gives us more than 1% ahead of Santorum.

----------


## sailingaway

there is supposed to be one next week I believe, or around then, that PBS is putting on. Likely to be the only decent questions we will see, if PBS asks them.  I hope it is still on. It wasn't cancelled when the other one was.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> there is supposed to be one next week I believe, or around then, that PBS is putting on. Likely to be the only decent questions we will see, if PBS asks them.  I hope it is still on. It wasn't cancelled when the other one was.


Yep.

http://news.opb.org/article/opb-repu...rch-19-debate/




> The Oregon Republican Party is moving ahead with plans for a March 19 debate in Portland. OPB and The Washington Times are media partners for the debate.
> 
> After CNN's debate Wednesday night in Arizona, there were media reports it might be the last of the political season.
> 
> But as the Oregonian's Jeff Mapes reported, Greg Leo, the chief of staff for the Oregon Republican Party, remains confident that the March 19th debate at Oregon Public Broadcastings studio will go on.
> 
> OPB issued this formal statement:
> 
>     Oregon Public Broadcasting and the Washington Times are proceeding with plans for a debate in Portland on March 19th. The debate, currently slated as the last scheduled one of the primary season, will be broadcast nationwide on PBS and also carried on NPR. Ray Suarez , Senior Correspondent, PBS NewsHour, and Ralph Hallow, Senior National Correspondent, The Washington Times, will moderate. Invitations to the debate, which is sanctioned by the Republican National Committee and the Oregon Republican Party, have been sent to the candidates. No candidates have accepted as of Feb. 23.
> ...

----------


## parocks

cmon, seattle, keep those results coming.

----------


## parocks

Romney	17,922	37%	0	
97% reporting
Paul	11,998	25%	0
Santorum	11,675	24%	0
Gingrich	5,066	10%	0

----------


## parocks

King
updated 1:16 a.m. EST, Mar 4, 2012	
Mitt Romney	4,538	46%	81% reporting
Ron Paul	2,476	25%
Rick Santorum	1,779	18%
Newt Gingrich	722	7%

----------


## PolicyReader

> there is supposed to be one next week I believe, or around then, that PBS is putting on. Likely to be the only decent questions we will see, if PBS asks them.  I hope it is still on. It wasn't cancelled when the other one was.


I hope it gets broadcast as planned

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Correct me if I'm wrong, guys, but I just had this thought: A lot of these caucus states are going to be all or nothing deals.  In Washington, we will either get all the delegates, or we will get none. If we have a majority at the state convention, we can vote ourselves every single delegate (except the automatic delegates -- party chairman, etc.) and of course we _would_; we would be foolish not to.  If we do not have an absolute majority, the establishment will not allow us to have even a single delegate.  Not one.  Count on it.  We could walk in with 49.9% of the delegates, but we will walk out with nothing, 0.0%, because the 50.1% will stonewall us.

So this is an all or nothing thing.  Either we get all the delegates from Washington, or we get none.  The same reasoning would seem to apply to all the caucus states, except insofar as their process is different, not assigning all the national delegates from one central final convention.  But even then, for each Congressional District convention or whatever the same principle applies: either we have a majority and totally win, or we don't and totally lose.

Thoughts?  Could we come away with ALL the delegates from Washington, Maine, Minnesota, and Iowa? As well as most of them from Colorado, the three from NH, and maybe a few from Wyoming?

----------


## neverseen

updated again... still 300 ahead with 95% reporting

----------


## IterTemporis

I have 99% reporting.

RP 12248
RS 11935

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> updated again... still 300 ahead with 95% reporting


Ron is basically 2 decimals from being tied with Santorum, which im sure is what the scum$#@! party is shooting for, or better yet, to get Ron into 3rd  Just not buying the '2 candidates neck and neck' crap. It's no different than how Mitt and Santorum played out in IA, being like 30 points apart, total bs it is. And yet again, caucusing all damn day and it goes into the NEXT DAY to finish? Lol...right.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> One thing I like is that all but one of the counties next door to Idaho, Ron won.  And the one he didn't win is Spokane and that is just screwy, or was specially targeted to try to get rid of 'troublemakers'.


Absurd...

2008 Ron Paul took Spokane county over McCain, Huckabee, and Romney.  This 2012 caucus  rigged crap, Ron gets 1300 votes, comes in 3rd this time around?


Results by county.
★ John McCain
★ Mike Huckabee 
★ *Ron Paul*
★ Mitt Romney 
★ Uncommited

----------


## parocks

King
updated 1:27 a.m. EST, Mar 4, 2012	Mitt Romney	5,387	48%	88%
reporting
Ron Paul	2,726	24%
Rick Santorum	2,039	18%
Newt Gingrich	831	7%

----------


## Britannia

Good heavens, what a night. It's 6.45am here and I need my beauty sleep. However, I shall remain awake and alert in the name of liberty!

----------


## Origanalist

> Correct me if I'm wrong, guys, but I just had this thought: A lot of these caucus states are going to be all or nothing deals.  In Washington, we will either get all the delegates, or we will get none. If we have a majority at the state convention, we can vote ourselves every single delegate (except the automatic delegates -- party chairman, etc.) and of course we _would_; we would be foolish not to.  If we do not have an absolute majority, the establishment will not allow us to have even a single delegate.  Not one.  Count on it.  We could walk in with 49.9% of the delegates, but we will walk out with nothing, 0.0%, because the 50.1% will stonewall us.
> 
> So this is an all or nothing thing.  Either we get all the delegates from Washington, or we get none.  The same reasoning would seem to apply to all the caucus states, except insofar as their process is different, not assigning all the national delegates from one central final convention.  But even then, for each Congressional District convention or whatever the same principle applies: either we have a majority and totally win, or we don't and totally lose.
> 
> Thoughts?  Could we come away with ALL the delegates from Washington, Maine, Minnesota, and Iowa? As well as most of them from Colorado, the three from NH, and maybe a few from Wyoming?


Here's what the Paul campaign is thinking they will get;
"Washington - Caucus state. 43 delegates, 20 unpledged. That means that we can expect to do very well anyway, in addition to the added bonus of organization turning out some extra numbers of unpledged delegates through the party process. Lets say 25 delegates from here."

http://ronpauldelegates.wordpress.co...primary-dates/

----------


## havox112

> Absurd...
> 
> 2008 Ron Paul took Spokane county over McCain, Huckabee, and Romney.  This 2012 caucus  rigged crap, Ron gets 1300 votes, comes in 3rd this time around?
> 
> 
> Results by county.
> ★ John McCain
> ★ Mike Huckabee 
> ★ *Ron Paul*
> ...


We'll see if it is rigged through the graph used in the South Carolina rigging.

----------


## Origanalist

> Good heavens, what a night. It's 6.45am here and I need my beauty sleep. However, I shall remain awake and alert in the name of liberty!


Wow! Here I am, ready to call it a night and you're pushing 7:00 in the morning. I hope you have plenty of coff, er, tea going.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Here's what the Paul campaign is thinking they will get;
> "Washington - Caucus state. 43 delegates, 20 unpledged. That means that we can expect to do very well anyway, in addition to the added bonus of organization turning out some extra numbers of unpledged delegates through the party process. Let’s say 25 delegates from here."
> 
> http://ronpauldelegates.wordpress.co...primary-dates/


 No, that's what our helpful good friend 1836 says.  But I am now questioning how likely that is, thinking about how the convention process actually works.  If we go to the convention with 30%, we will not be sending 30% of the delegates to national.  We will most likely be sending zero.  Unless we team up with someone ala West Virginia, or are stealth.

----------


## WD-NY

> No, that's what our helpful good friend 1836 says.  But I am now questioning how likely that is, thinking about how the convention process actually works.  If we go to the convention with 30%, we will not be sending 30% of the delegates to national.  We will most likely be sending zero.  Unless we team up with someone ala West Virginia, or are stealth.


This is correct.

----------


## JJ2

100% in!

Romney
37.6%
19,111

Paul
24.8%
12,594

Santorum
23.8%
12,089

Gingrich
10.3%
5,221

We beat out Santorum by 1.0% and 505 votes! They can't say "tied for 2nd" any longer!

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Well Ron won 2nd, 100% just came in.

----------


## cornell

No tie! A clear 2nd place for Ron Paul above the so-called "conservative alternative to Romney"

Now the only question is if the media will discuss Santorum's failure or continue to hype him....

----------


## frickettz

they will call it "basically a tie"

----------


## JJ2

> No tie! A clear 2nd place for Ron Paul above the so-called "conservative alternative to Romney"
> 
> Now the only question is if the media will discuss Santorum's failure or continue to hype him....


Will the media now anoint Ron Paul as the "anti-Romney" "surging" "conservative"?

----------


## RPit

Wow exactly 1% ahead!!!

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> they will call it "basically a tie"


Yea, can almost hear them now:

Wolf: Congressman, good to have you back with us.
Ron: Thank you, good to be with you.
Wolf: So tell us, does it feel good to come in 2nd in a virtual tie with Santorum?

Lol...eh, well he did well there, just woulda been nice to get a more decent cushion from Frothy.

It pains me to think about how well Ron could be doing if the media gave him millions of dollars of free advertising like the other assclowns.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Not sure if you guys saw this already: https://www.facebook.com/bluerepubli...94125917270285

----------


## Origanalist

> No, that's what our helpful good friend 1836 says.  But I am now questioning how likely that is, thinking about how the convention process actually works.  If we go to the convention with 30%, we will not be sending 30% of the delegates to national.  We will most likely be sending zero.  Unless we team up with someone ala West Virginia, or are stealth.


Mmmpph, my mistake. Truthfully, I'm getting a bit rumdum.

"Thoughts? Could we come away with ALL the delegates from Washington, Maine, Minnesota, and Iowa? As well as most of them from Colorado, the three from NH, and maybe a few from Wyoming?"

I freely admit I am no authority. I think we have a chance to do it in Washington. Will we? I don't know. As for the rest I think this election isn't over and it is still winnable. It depends on the events that shape peoples perspective and what the candidates themselves do from this point.

----------


## parocks

King
updated 2:00 a.m. EST, Mar 4, 2012	
Mitt Romney	5,727	47%	
100% reporting
Ron Paul	3,072	25%
Rick Santorum	2,193	18%
Newt Gingrich	877	7%

----------


## RPit

> Not sure if you guys saw this already: https://www.facebook.com/bluerepubli...94125917270285


Well I'm thoroughly surprised too. From all the info and reports I heard we either won King County or were very close AT LEAST.. So I was bummed when I saw the major difference... and honestly I will NOT be surprised if they cheated in King County. They are a fraud County and that chairwoman is a known cheat.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> Will the media now anoint Ron Paul as the "anti-Romney" "surging" "conservative"?




```
Polling Data
Poll	                  Date	Sample	Romney	Santorum	Paul	Gingrich	Spread
PPP (D)	2/29 - 3/1	       447 LV	37	     32	       16	   13	        Romney +5
PPP (D)	2/16 - 2/19	       400 LV	27	     38	       15	   12	        Santorum +11
SurveyUSA	1/12 - 1/16	169 RV	26	     19	       7	   22    	Romney +4
PPP (D)	10/29 - 10/31	       712 LV   18         	--	--	   15	        Romney +3
```

I know caucus polls are tough to do, but I would have to call Ron's (16 to 25) a surge and santo's (32 to 24) a plummet.

----------


## giovannile07

Well, the polls seem to have gotten it wrong!

----------


## Origanalist

Drizzle drazzle drizzle drone, time for this one to go home. It will be interesting to hear how this gets spun. In the meantime, I'm outta here.

----------


## Agorism

Bad day for Frothy.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Well I'm thoroughly surprised too. From all the info and reports I heard we either won King County or were very close AT LEAST.. So I was bummed when I saw the major difference... and honestly I will NOT be surprised if they cheated in King County. They are a fraud County and that chairwoman is a known cheat.


Someone should be bugging them.  Seriously.  Bug the vote counting rooms, the GOP headquarters, surreptitiously put a bug on their person, whatever has to be done: do it.  If there had been a little camera in the ceiling recording the King-of-Crookery County officials counting the votes, and then deciding to change them, that would have been ludicrously explosive.

----------


## ssjevot

I think you guys are missing that most of us in King (myself included) are in Seattle or other lower income neighborhoods.  In the rich areas it is Romney country, and rich people, unlike most of the low-income supporters I IDed, actually bother registering and showing up to vote.

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Someone should be bugging them.  Seriously.  Bug the vote counting rooms, the GOP headquarters, surreptitiously put a bug on their person, whatever has to be done: do it.  If there had been a little camera in the ceiling recording the King-of-Crookery County officials counting the votes, and then deciding to change them, that would have been ludicrously explosive.


Violate their liberties?

----------


## parocks

> I think you guys are missing that most of us in King (myself included) are in Seattle or other lower income neighborhoods.  In the rich areas it is Romney country, and rich people, unlike most of the low-income supporters I IDed, actually bother registering and showing up to vote.


Is there a ward by ward or precinct by precinct breakdown anywhere for Seattle?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Violate their liberties?


 Yep, if you think that evil politicians have a legitimate liberty to have secrecy as they conduct illegal and dishonest subversions of the way the country is supposedly governed, for the purpose of robbing people and smashing their lives, then I am agitating for the violation of their liberties.

I don't happen to think any such "liberty" exists.

----------


## jcannon98188

I think this was rigged too. I know that King County had way more of a showing for Dr. Paul. There is no way that he lost by that much. Anyone else feel like packing up, moving to a small country, take over their government, and start over?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I think this was rigged too. I know that King County had way more of a showing for Dr. Paul. There is no way that he lost by that much. Anyone else feel like packing up, moving to a small country, take over their government, and start over?


That sounds like a great way to get shot   If you want to move to a small county part-time and then not get involved with the government at all, Costa Rica isn't so bad.

----------


## tsetsefly

> *For those that caucused in Washington today:*
> 
> If you have not yet realized, Precinct Committee Officers (PCOs) are automatic delegates.  It is too late to become one for this caucus, but you can become a PCO for the next two years by filing as a candidate for PCO for the August 7 primary.
> 
> The filing period begins June 7.  *Please mark down June 7 on your calendar and remember to file as a PCO.*  Each precinct only gets one PCO so try as best as you can to make sure only one Ron Paul supporter files as a PCO.


This is important guys, the liberty movement must continue and if we want to avoid the GOP `tricks´ that cost us votes and delegates WE NEED TO BE IN POSITIONS of power/influence at LOCAL GOP LEVELS!

----------


## fatjohn

> I think this was rigged too. I know that King County had way more of a showing for Dr. Paul. There is no way that he lost by that much. Anyone else feel like packing up, moving to a small country, take over their government, and start over?


Yes come to Belgium, liberate me from these socialists...

----------


## MozoVote

Just checking in this morning, glad to see Paul eked out that 1% separation from Santorum. Be thankful for the little things!

----------


## molecular

Check out this album of photographs from google and huffington post, percentages change, but votes stay the same...

Link:

http://s1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii493/molecular1/




> <- programmer 
> 
> do you have any evidence that was happening?  Just curious, did you see the precinct counts change?  The function to calc % is pretty simple.  Divide the number reported by the total number.  Unless they had the wrong total of precincts, why else would the percent change while no new votes come in? 
> 
> Is this a problem with every election google posts?  Also why did CNN have the exact same problem?

----------


## molecular

in one more post

----------


## molecular

third one

----------


## molecular

http://s1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii493/molecular1/

----------


## MozoVote

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...aucuses04.html

At least we're avoiding the "virutal tie" bylines.




> In Kennewick, hundreds of people were turned away from an overstuffed caucus site at the Kennewick Convention Center, according to the Tri-City Herald. Local party officials apologized.
> 
> Wilbur said those turned away had been late and that the results of those caucuses would stand. But some who spoke with the media challenged that, saying they showed up an hour early only to find out they couldn't get inside.

----------


## randomname

> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...aucuses04.html
> 
> At least we're avoiding the "virutal tie" bylines.


No word on how this is bad for Santorum... how will only start to "plunge" whenever the media says he is

----------


## Origanalist

> No word on how this is bad for Santorum... how will only start to "plunge" whenever the media says he is


And.......just to make it an even 1100, there won't be.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Did Romney end up winning by so much because of those 1500 people turned away?

----------


## KingNothing

> Did Romney end up winning by so much because of those 1500 people turned away?


Those 1500 people were turned away in areas that went for Romney and Santorum over us.  We were probably helped, in that instance, by that state's GOP failure to plan effectively.

----------


## Fredom101

Are we thinking it's time to fire up the Independent run train?

----------


## carterm

> Are we thinking it's time to fire up the Independent run train?


no, we're in second.

----------


## tbone717

> no, we're in second.


Technically, we are not.  We will not know what place we are in until delegates are awarded at the state conventions for those states that have yet to finalize the delegate process.  Any tabulation is merely speculation at this point.  We could be in 2nd or we could be in 4th.

----------


## azxd

> Yep, if you think that evil politicians have a legitimate liberty to have secrecy as they conduct illegal and dishonest subversions of the way the country is supposedly governed, for the purpose of robbing people and smashing their lives, then I am agitating for the violation of their liberties.
> 
> I don't happen to think any such "liberty" exists.


I expect the Eric Holder feels the same way when using his tools ... No rights or liberties unless we give them to you.
A very slippery slope one is on, when they selectively decide the liberty of others, because of a stereotypical opinion.

----------


## sailingaway

> Technically, we are not.  We will not know what place we are in until delegates are awarded at the state conventions for those states that have yet to finalize the delegate process.  Any tabulation is merely speculation at this point.  We could be in 2nd or we could be in 4th.


I think 4th is about as unlikely as 1st.  but there are so many steps between the caucuses and the national delegate stage, nothing is impossible for those delegates, yet.

----------


## sailingaway

> I expect the Eric Holder feels the same way when using his tools ... No rights or liberties unless we give them to you.
> A very slippery slope one is on, when they selectively decide the liberty of others, because of a stereotypical opinion.


That suggests that absent action liberty of others is preserved instead of just stolen for someone else.  The system needs to be changed but people have spent decades trying to do it from the outside.

----------


## tbone717

> I think 4th is about as unlikely as 1st.  but there are so many steps between the caucuses and the national delegate stage, nothing is impossible for those delegates, yet.


Correct.  It is a pain in the neck of a process, especially in a large state.  It is one thing to get yourself to the county convention which is likely nearby one's home, but another thing entirely to get yourself to the state convention.  Take Maine for example, if you won the county convention, but have to get yourself to Augusta for the weekend in May (at your own expense), which could be 4 hours from you home.  It is a lot for people to do, especially if the campaign itself might appear to be on its last leg.

----------


## MozoVote

Washington is a big state, and I assume the convention is held in one of the larger cities near the Puget sound. Only very motivated people will travel for hours at $4/gal from the east to attend.

In a small state like Delaware, the state convention is no big deal.

----------

